# Official NXT: TakeOver: Dallas Discussion Thread



## Even Flow

> At NXT TakeOver: London, Finn Bálor successfully retained the NXT Championship against Samoa Joe. At the same event, Baron Corbin defeated Apollo Crews and declared his intentions of going after the NXT Championship, however, Sami Zayn returned from injury at the event also wanting a shot at the title. This lead to a Triple threat match between Corbin, Zayn and Joe that took place on January 27 episode of NXT to determine the No.1 contender for the NXT Championship. The match ended in a no contest after Corbin submitted to both Zayn's Sharpshooter and Joe's Crossface at the same time. Zayn and Joe faced each other in a No.1 contender's match on February 17 episode of NXT where the match ended in a draw after both men's shoulders were pinned. To finally resolve this issue, Zayn and Joe faced each other in a 2 out of 3 Falls match on March 9 episode of NXT where Joe defeated Zayn 2-1 to once again become No.1 contender for Finn Bálor's NXT Championship with Bálor scheduled to defend it at NXT TakeOver: Dallas.
> 
> Despite Zayn no longer a contender to the NXT Championship and knowing how NXT TakeOver: Dallas will be big during WresleMania weekend, NXT General Manager William Regal announced that Zayn will face NXT's newest signing Shinsuke Nakamura at the event.
> 
> On the March 2, 2016, episode of NXT, Austin Aries made his debut. However, while walking down to the ring, Baron Corbin attacked Aries. NXT General Manager William Regal announced the next week that both are scheduled for a match at NXT Takeover: Dallas.
> 
> Also on the March 16, 2016, episode of NXT, American Alpha defeated The Vaudevillains to be the #1 contenders for the NXT Tag Team Championship. They will face The Revival, who recently beat Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady for the titles at WWE Roadblock.
> 
> After Bayley retained the NXT Women's Championship against Nia Jax at NXT TakeOver: London, a women's battle royal took place on January 13 episode of NXT to determine the No.1 contender for the Women's Championship which was won by Carmella after she last eliminated Eva Marie. Bayley successfully retained the Women's Championship against Carmella on February 10 episode of NXT. After the match, Carmella was given a post match beatdown by Marie and Nia Jax with Bayley struggling to fend off until gaining some unlikely assistance by Asuka, who helped fend off Marie and Jax before turning towards Bayley and the Women's Championship, signifying a challenge for the title. After Bayley and Asuka defeated Marie and Jax in a tag team match on March 16 episode of NXT, NXT General Manager William Regal announced that Bayley will defend the NXT Women's Championship against Asuka at NXT TakeOver: Dallas










NXT Championship
Finn Bálor (c) vs Samoa Joe









Sami Zayn vs Shinsuke Nakamura









NXT Women’s Championship Match
Bayley (c) vs Asuka









NXT Tag Team Championship Match
The Revival (c) vs American Alpha









Austin Aries vs Baron Corbin​


----------



## Marrakesh

Any stips on these matches?


----------



## Squeege

:mark::mark::mark: OH DEAR GOD I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE *REAL WRESTLEMANIA* ON FRIDAY, APRIL 1ST!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Drago

At least one WWE show in April will deliver.


----------



## Jbardo

From top to bottom this is the best wwe card in a long time.


----------



## Mr. I

This show is going to be off the goddamn chain.

I can see fully four matches where the participants will be trying their hardest to steal the show (and WrestleMania weekend, including the EVOLVE/ROH shows), with Sami/Nakamura, Finn/Joe II, Bayley/Asuka and AA/Revival.


----------



## J-B

My body is so ready for this. kada

Is the show 2 hours or are they going for three since it's 'Mania season?


----------



## Old School Icons

What a card, this has potential to be the show of the year in WWE and the best TakeOver yet. 

Can't wait for the show to kick off. Gonna make predictions later in the week


----------



## Even Flow

Umbreon said:


> My body is so ready for this. kada
> 
> Is the show 2 hours or are they going for three since it's 'Mania season?


They've not mentioned anything about it being 3, so I assume it'll be the usual 2 hours.


----------



## J-B

Even Flow said:


> They've not mentioned anything about it being 3, so I assume it'll be the usual 2 hours.


Usually I think that 2 hours is just about right for an NXT special event, but I wouldn't mind it being given more time just for this card.


----------



## Erik.

What a card! :mark: :mark:

I am pumped up. I care about every single match so can get myself invested whilst watching which makes the experience so much better. I'm a big fan of Austin Aries and Baron Corbin is on the rise so it should be a great match with great crowd involvement. Bayley and Asuka has potential to be an absolute show stealer. Zayn vs. Nakamura? Take my money. I cannot wait for Nakamuras debut, the fucking reaction when he's seen live for the first time in person and then Zayns last NXT match, emotions. Seeing my boy Chad Gable winning gold is going to be a treat and we're bound to get a great main event between Balor who is showing some nice heel signs recently and Samoa Joe who can still go.

Ahhh, 8 days!! :mark:


----------



## Zest

:mark: :mark:


----------



## admiremyclone

Damn, what a card. I feel so lucky to be there to witness this live. 

Wrestlemania has no chance.


----------



## Master Bate

I'm looking more forward to the tag team match than anything. Which is nuts considering what the card is. But man the promo package they did for American Alpha, and the roll that the Revival has been on has me truly excited.


----------



## g972

Really looking forward to this Takeover, wish I could say the same about this years mania.


----------



## TD Stinger

Looking at this:

Bayley vs. Asuka: So you have a great underdog babyface who the crowd loves. And, you have this ass kicking machine who the crowd also loves. Perfect face vs. face match and will be the MOTN in my opinion.

Corbin vs. Aries: Corbin’s performances have gotten better and better over the past year and a half and having a guy like Aries to face is a great formula. Great smaller wrestler against a tall, powerful, athletic big man. Could be great.

Zayn vs. Nakamura: The entrance and the pop for Nakamura will be the biggest thing for me. The match itself I’m sure will be very entertaining as well. But with no story at all behind it I can’t say it will be the best match on the show.

Balor vs. Joe: They had a pretty good match in London. I expect another solid match in Dallas. Surprised to see they didn’t add a stipulation too it to jazz it up. Wouldn’t shock me if they add one and/or have a surprise planned for the end of this.

American Alpha vs. The Revival: The Revival have really won me over as a good, simple, hard hitting heel tag team. And I love the pairing of Gable and Jordan, in terms of wrestling and personality. Both teams have been built up well and I expect a very good tag match.

Crews vs. Sampson: Solid filler match to round out the card. Not to knock Apollo but he better do something soon because this “all smile all the time” thing is going to get him booed eventually.

Has all the potential to be great. But, time will tell if it can surpass R-Evolution (#1) and Brooklyn (#2) as the best special in NXT history.


----------



## FITZ

This should be amazing. 4 matches have a chance of being the best match of the weekend.


----------



## ATF

Pretty stupendous card. Honestly, the match that intrigues me the least is the Main Event :lmao

Early predictions:

Bálor vs *Joe*
*Bayley* vs Asuka
Zayn vs *Nakamura*
Revival vs *AA*
*Aries* vs Corbin
*Crews* vs Samson


----------



## validreasoning

Takeover is running 2.5 hours according to schedule on WWE network

10pm eastern until 12.30am
9pm local time in Dallas until 11.30pm
3am uk time until 5.30am


----------



## Jbardo

Here's me thinking it was going to start at 1am here in the uk.


----------



## Erik.

Jbardo said:


> Here's me thinking it was going to start here at 1am here in the uk.


Yeah, same here.

Despite how damn good the card is, no way am I staying up until 3am to watch it. I actually have work the next day so I will probably just watch it after work the next day.


----------



## Jbardo

Erik. said:


> Jbardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me thinking it was going to start here at 1am here in the uk.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, same here.
> 
> Despite how damn good the card is, no way am I staying up until 3am to watch it. I actually have work the next day so I will probably just watch it after work the next day.
Click to expand...

As do I, however I don't start till 3pm so the temptation to set my alarm for 2.30am and watch it live is still there.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Really pumped for this card. My main concern is whether I'll be able to binge watch NXT episodes to catch up. I frequently do that, but I'm several weeks behind and don't have much free time over the next week...


----------



## Kenno

Nakamura should have a grand entrance, one worthy of Mania.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Please fucking kill Bayley, Asuka.

Please.

End the pain.


----------



## FITZ

Glad it appears to be going 2.5 hours. No need to force one of these matches to only get 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Joelytb

Absolutely gutted that I didnt manage to get tickets for this. Does anybody know if there will be any bars/places that might possibly be showing NXT Dallas? Going to the Axxess session before so ideally somewhere around that area.


----------



## Sincere

This card looks amazing. It blows Mania's away.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'll be in attendance for this and I'm AMPED! :mark: It's the first event of my Mania weekend so it'll hype me up loads. I can't wait to see Finn Balor's entrance in person.


----------



## almostfamous

Less than a week!


----------



## LaMelo

Will there still be a show on Wednesday this week?


----------



## Sincere

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't wait to see Finn Balor's entrance in person.


So lucky. That's easily one of my fav entrances of all time. I wonder if he'll be doing a modified version for this event, too.


----------



## Shaun_27

For anyone going what time does the show actually start? Will there be tapings before?


----------



## validreasoning

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Will there still be a show on Wednesday this week?


Yes there will be new show posted on Wednesday at normal time



Shaun_27 said:


> For anyone going what time does the show actually start? Will there be tapings before?


Show begins at 9pm Dallas time. There is no mention of tapings before but I would still want to be in my seat for 8.30pm

They are taping a months worth of tv at axxess on Saturday between 1 and 5pm


----------



## Shaun_27

validreasoning said:


> Show begins at 9pm Dallas time. There is no mention of tapings before but I would still want to be in my seat for 8.30pm


Thank you very much, i will keep this in mind as Axxess runs from 5-9


----------



## fabi1982

I'm not ready for so much glory. This is just fantastic!!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

This is going to be awesome. Not a single dud match on the card IMO, and Zayn/Nakamura, Asuka/Bayley and AA/Revival all have the potential to be at least 4 star matches. 

Can't wait. :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Can't fucking wait for this


----------



## Shenroe

5 days to go!


----------



## Jonasolsson96

I really hope the matches get the time they deserve. I truly hope this is a 3 hour event also which would give time for some eloborate entrances for balor and shinskay plus add time to the matches. I wouldnt mind this being the order from beginning to end. 

Nakamura/Zayn - 25 min 
The revival/american alpha - 15 min 
Aries/Corbin - 15 min 
Balor/Joe - 20 min 
Crews/Sampson - 5 min 
Something with Emma,Dana etc - 10 min 
Asuka/Bayley - 25 min


----------



## TripleG

American Alpha might win the tag titles, Bayley/Asuka are going to tear it down, and Nakamura is debuting and working iwth Sami Zayn. 

Yeah, I'm sold.


----------



## Drago

Which match should open the show?


----------



## jacobrgroman

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'll be in attendance for this and I'm AMPED! :mark: It's the first event of my Mania weekend so it'll hype me up loads. I can't wait to see Finn Balor's entrance in person.


color me jellz.

I'll be watching from my motel/hotel room.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Drago said:


> Which match should open the show?


my guess is on corbin/aries.

although I could see them starting with a bang (let's face it. the whole show is gonna be a bang! ddp style) and opening with revival/american awesome.


----------



## december_blue

Drago said:


> Which match should open the show?


I can definitely see The Revival vs. American Alpha opening the show.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life

december_blue said:


> I can definitely see The Revival vs. American Alpha opening the show.



This!
American Alpha winning the straps is going to blow the roof of the building. These guys are so over, it's not even funny!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix

Really strange to me that Enzo/Cass never ended up on the show.


----------



## The Amazon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Really strange to me that Enzo/Cass never ended up on the show.


Yeah i dont get this as well.

If american alpha beat those nobodies how can enzo and cass beat american alpha?

Enzo and cass should be on every big nxt show


----------



## december_blue

Mauro is gonna be on the Takeover pre-show. Fingers crossed they'll have him call the rest of the show!


----------



## bbull3t

Anybody selling an NXT Ticket???


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

I can't even imagine the nuclear heat of the Revival retain.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

What time does the show start UK time? I'm flying late Friday/early Saturday, will probably watch it at the airport, but not live.


----------



## TD Stinger

Drago said:


> Which match should open the show?


I’d say Balor vs. Joe, Asuka vs. Bayley, and Zayn vs. Nakamura are out of the question. Crews and Sampson is more of a filler rather than a show starter.

If I had to guess, I’d say Aries vs. Corbin because that is guaranteed to get the crowd hot to start the show.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

JEKingOfKings said:


> What time does the show start UK time? I'm flying late Friday/early Saturday, will probably watch it at the airport, but not live.


3am. Going to be an absolute killer.


----------



## Mr. I

Drago said:


> Which match should open the show?


The tag title match. It's gonna be a great and fast paced match and really hyped up because of how beloved Alpha are.


----------



## dougfisher_05

Why is this show starting so late? Seems crazy for a WWE event to start at 10pm ET.


----------



## AngryConsumer

One look at that card and I have to pick my jaw up off of the goddamn floor!

Can't wait until Saturday night!


----------



## Shaun_27

dougfisher_05 said:


> Why is this show starting so late? Seems crazy for a WWE event to start at 10pm ET.


It starts 9 local time because WWE axxess is at 5-9


----------



## J-B

Only two more days :mark:


----------



## Donnie

I can't believe how amazing this card is, like holy shit talk about dream matches. Smart money say Naka/Sami are going to steal the show, but with this card all bets are off. #NXT


----------



## RyanPelley

Something that I wish WWE / NXT did was regularly upload video packages on Youtube to hype their shows lile NJPW does. I don't watch weekly NXT, but would love to catch up with some nice 5 minute packages on the Takeover matches.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

BlackaryDaggery said:


> 3am. Going to be an absolute killer.


Oh man, I have work at 6am... Kinda wondering if I should get up really early, watch the show, and then go straight to work.


----------



## deanambroselover

*I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching*

I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching this is how you book a show


----------



## Drago

*Re: I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching*

I don't think you're the only one...









BTW Vince is watching Lucha Underground:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715318267489878016


----------



## DoubtGin

HHH opening the show as a face will be hilarious.


----------



## Drago

DoubtGin said:


> HHH opening the show as a face will be hilarious.


I can see this happening.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

That Bayley and Asuka video promo on NXT has got me pumped for this Takeover. Im more excited for this than WM thats for sure.


----------



## Old School Icons

*Re: I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching*

I hope he isn't watching because it might tempt him to make "creative changes" to it.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching*

No one gets signed without Vincent K. McMahon deciding it. He has been watching NXT for a long time and is just working the people who think otherwise. :vince$


----------



## Squeege

*Re: I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching*

You "think" it's going to be better? It's basically a foregone conclusion before either event even begins...


----------



## Hyphen

I'm more hyped for this than WM. Sure, WM has a couple of good matches (Lynch vs Sasha vs Charlotte, Ambrose vs Lesnar and of course AJ vs Jericho) but the rest of the card most likely will provide a lot of forgettable matches. Shane vs Taker and HHH vs Reigns have big stakes but I'm only interested in the outcome and not really in the matches themselves.

Takeover on the other hand has one of the strongest cards of any event in a long time.


----------



## The Nuke

*Re: I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching*



deanambroselover said:


> I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching this is how you book a show


As a Wrasslin event, it most definitely will. Even if all the matches are just subpar, more than likely they'll still be better than what we'll see on Sunday.

NXT: Dallas will show us that Wrasslin is still loved by a lot of people, and it is the way it should be presented.

However, nothing will beat the spectacle of Mania. Vince already has a record breaking event on Sunday, and no Wrasslin fans or Wrasslers are going to prove anything to him. He's already set in his mind of how he thinks a pro-Wrestling business should be.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Pretty hyped for this show.

On paper, it looks like the best NXT Special yet. Nakamura/Zayn + Asuka/Bayley should both be excellent matches & the tag title match + Joe/Bálor will probably be good too.





This promo :banderas


----------



## Daniel Mina

Even Flow said:


> They've not mentioned anything about it being 3, so I assume it'll be the usual 2 hours.


Too bad because this show really needs to be 3 hrs. Every one of those wrestlers is going to try to steal the show. I can't imagine any of the matches being lackluster.


----------



## spinningedge

The Sami Zayn VS Shinsuke promo picture looks like it could be at match at the NXT Special olympics....

Who the hell approved that?


----------



## Natecore

NXT: Dallas could very well be the greatest prowrestling show that's ever happened. This will be a historic show. 

So :mark:
Fucking :mark:
Hyped :mark:

I'm insanely jealous of all those that have tickets. Lucky bastards.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching*



BatkOxi10 said:


>


Vince: "Who is this son of a bitch Kaientai wannabe?!"

Nakamura: "Don't fuck King of Strong Style old man. YEAOH!"


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: I think NXT Takeover Dallas is gonna out shine WM32 I hope Vince is watching*



AngryConsumer said:


> Vince: "Who is this son of a bitch Kaientai wannabe?!"
> 
> Nakamura: "Don't fuck King of Strong Style old man. YEAOH!"












"Please don't hit on my daughter, man."


----------



## FROSTY

*Is Sampson vs Crews still on the card? Wiki has TakeOver Dallas as only 5 matches with that one missing.*


----------



## RyanPelley

Omfg, about 14 hours away! I haven't been this stoked for a rasslin' show in what feels like forever. Gonna freak the fuck out when Shinsuke walks out.


----------



## Reotor

Cant wait for this special, im literally counting down the minutes.
And also cant wait to see how Wrestlemania pales in comparison to it :lol


----------



## deanambroselover

UK fan here and I'm pumped for NXT Takeover Dallas got the day off Saturday so will be watching it then


----------



## elo

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *Is Sampson vs Crews still on the card? Wiki has TakeOver Dallas as only 5 matches with that one missing.*


Doesn't look like it, guess it will be taped for the crowd in advance or something then used on the weekly show as zero mention on the NXT website of it even existing, it's probably for the best as a couple of these matches will need 20+ minutes so a time filler squash isn't required.


----------



## TripleG

Is it weird that Balor Vs. Joe is the match I am least interested in?


----------



## HiddenViolence

TripleG said:


> Is it weird that Balor Vs. Joe is the match I am least interested in?


I'm in the same boat :lol

I'm sure the match will entertain and all but I am not hugely invested in either guy.


----------



## cusano

Do they always film the the opposite side that WWE films from? The only time I noticed they did the same side was Brooklyn.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

TripleG said:


> Is it weird that Balor Vs. Joe is the match I am least interested in?





TheatricalEssence said:


> I'm in the same boat :lol
> 
> I'm sure the match will entertain and all but I am not hugely invested in either guy.


Nah it's not weird at all to be honest. 

To me personally it's just that the other matches spark up equal (or a tad more) excitement + combined with the fact these two have already faced each other before. Though I still predict that this match will be far more personal and hard-fought than their previous encounter(s), I'm still extremely pumped for Bayley/Asuka instead.

I'd go as far as saying that Bayley/Asuka should be the main event of the evening.


----------



## Braylyt

TripleG said:


> Is it weird that Balor Vs. Joe is the match I am least interested in?


Well it features Balor.. so no.


----------



## Saved_masses

so pumped up for this. I'm excited for every match.

I'd expect AA vs The Revival to kick things off. Really love The Revival and their old school heelish ways but gotta give the belts to AA, incredibly organic rise to the top of tag team division.

Aries vs Corbin I think will prove how much Corbin has improved and it will be great to see Aries first match.

Bayley vs Asuka is more about the 2 competitors than the match itself, could've built a more compelling story but you know this has the potential to steal the show and the weekend.

Nakamura vs Zayn. Don't think you can say much else, crowd's gonna be white hot for this.

Balor vs Joe. I've actually enjoyed this feud, Joe has been incredible since his heel turn and in recent weeks the more agressive side of Balor has been entertaining, the two promo's from both men the past two weeks and the brawl got me buzzing for the rematch, the match at London was great and I expect this to go one better.


----------



## NeyNey

Sorry for this lazy question but does Takeover air at the same time as usual WWE PPVs do?


----------



## DarkLady

So excited for Asuka/Bayley. :mark:


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Looking at the build up to WM, I am not really hyped for the PPV, besides Jericho vs Styles. NXT Takeover on the other hand, I really am looking forward to.


----------



## Braylyt

NeyNey said:


> Sorry for this lazy question but does Takeover air at the same time as usual WWE PPVs do?


No, it's 2 hours later. So around 4 in the morning in Germany.


----------



## NeyNey

Braylyt said:


> No, it's 2 hours later. So around 4 in the morning in Germany.


Whaaaat? ...nooo.. enaldo 
Can't rep you right now, later this month. :lol
Maybe I just get up for this so early.


----------



## MartyTDK

Hey!! I'm not sure if this is the right place but I'm selling my nxt takeover tickets,, got 4 seats (silver)together.. Pm plz


----------



## TripleG

Its really funny. Because the price of the Network is so low and because we are getting an NXT special the same weekend, I'm not even mad that I don't give much of a crap about Wrestlemania.


----------



## King In The North

Tonight is the night! Woooo!


----------



## TripleG

Predictions: 
Balor
Asuka
American Alpha
Nakamura
Aries


----------



## Blade Runner

I'm no big fan of NXT but I'm actually excited about this card. Top to bottom it has a lot of promise


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hype :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

I predict multiple title changes and a couple "Match of the Year" candidates. 

What has me more hyped is all of that is possible. :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Haven't watched NXT in a couple months but:










Goes without saying, but this card looks more interesting than WM's. Like the late start time too.


----------



## thumbscrews

So what is the camera policy for Takeover Dallas? I have a camera with a three inch detachable lens. Can't seem to find any info regarding camera policy at Takeover, specifically. They allowed in fan axxess, but I know it isn't allowed for WrestleMania.


----------



## Mainboy

Anyoen else in the uk Staying up for this. Zayn-Nakamura is gonna fucking amazing.


----------



## DaShockmaster

Apollo Crews vs. Elias Samson too, but that's probably the least enticing match.


----------



## J-B

I'd be happy if The Revival retained tonight. AA are on fire so it's the smart choice for them to win but there has been bigger upsets.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Chrome said:


> Haven't watched NXT in a couple months but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, but this card looks more interesting than WM's. Like the late start time too.


I too have not been watching NXT lately apart from the odd match. The show has been inconsistent.

This one is a must-watch though, kinda pumped for it now, it's a really solid card and I'm really curious how Nakamura is presented and what sort of intro he gets, as well as seeing Aries and the NXT title match, should be solid.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Umbreon said:


> I'd be happy if The Revival retained tonight. AA are on fire so it's the smart choice for them to win but there has been bigger upsets.


There really hasn't been a proper build between the two teams heading in. 

AA is hot as fire right now but I expect The Revival to retain.


----------



## BehindYou

Mainboy said:


> Anyoen else in the uk Staying up for this. Zayn-Nakamura is gonna fucking amazing.


 Hell yes I am, if its 2 hours it only ends an hour later than the PPVs I stay up until Monday morning watching.


----------



## hazuki

Trying to go to work early so i can watch this show live and not be behind lol.


----------



## coreysamson

This is hands down the best card of any NXT Takeover to date. They're really going all out.

American Alpha vs. Revival
Aries vs. Corbin
Zayn vs. Nakamura
Bayley vs. Asuka
Balor vs. Joe

Holy shit :mark: I get to see it live as well since I have the day off work. This may be one of the best shows ever :mark:


----------



## Marauderi

Could someone help when does this actually starts? like how many hours to go?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So it starts 3 am for UK folks?


----------



## Phaedra

Wait we've all got similar questions seemingly. What's the situation with timing? This is the only thing worth watching this weekend do I'll put myself through it to watch it. 2am? Please don't say 3am I'll probably die


----------



## Braylyt

It starts roughly 8 hours from now

10 PM ET
7 PM PT
3 AM UK
4 AM rest of Western Europe
1 PM (April 2nd) Australia (Sydney)


----------



## Reotor

Sleep is for the weak.
Man up weaklings!:avit:


----------



## I drink and I know things

This card looks amazing. The late start time actually irritates me a bit because I'm 33 years old and go to bed much earlier than I did at 23. Honestly, my average bed time used to be about 2:30 am in my early to mid 20's and now I'm usually in bed by 9:30. It's definitely going to go past my bed time. 

I'm excited for Balor/Joe, although I think several other matches have more potential. I thought the match these two had at the last special was good. My hope is that they can up their collective game and put on a great match, but I think it's more likely we something in the "good" range again.

Nakamura/Zayn is the match I'm looking forward to most, not just on this show, but also including Wrestlemania. Because it probably isn't the main event, I'm concerned it won't get the 20 minutes plus it deserves. I've tried to get into New Japan a few times and the language barrier seems to prevent me from doing so. That said, Nakamura has always been the standout performer to me on the shows I've watched. He just has that "it" factor that you can pick up on even when everything is in Japanese. 

I'm looking forward to Bayley and Asuka much more than the Wrestlemania triple threat because these two are talented as fuck and the match is fresh. I've seen combinations of Charlotte/Becky/Sasha too much to be extremely excited for their match.

As for the tag match, it's probably my two favorite teams in all of WWE, so I'm really looking forward to this one.

As for Aries/Corbin, I'm not as familiar with Aries as I should be but I've liked the little bit I've seen. Never been much of a Corbin fan, but must admit he's improved by leaps and bounds. Other matches are getting more attention, but this could be a really fun big man/little man match.

Apollo Crews is a hell of an athlete and I enjoy his work, but Elias Samson is absolutely heatless at this point. Maybe the match will surprise me. Right now it stands out like the sore thumb of the card.


----------



## Phaedra

Google says 7pm PT is 2am GMT, the clocks have gone forward though. I DON'T KNOW lol.

edit, looking at the network schedule pretty much confirms .. 3 FUCKING AM. i need to get the word out for my viewing party, i'm not having folk coming here at eleven and us all falling asleep at one lol. 

I'll need a disco nap before this lol.


----------



## Blade Runner

Braylyt said:


> 10 PM ET


This HAS to be an April fools joke. Holy sh^t that's late for a WWE PPV


----------



## RyanPelley

Wait. 10PM? That's insane!


----------



## Oneiros

Never before I have hated timezones as much as I hate them right now. I wanted to see this live!:cuss:


----------



## Punt

why does it start so late?


----------



## Nithas

TripleG said:


> Predictions:
> Balor
> Asuka
> American Alpha
> Nakamura
> Aries


Nope.

Joe
Bayley retains
Revival
Nakamura
Corbin


----------



## DoubtGin

Damn, it actually starts so late :/


----------



## Martins

Goddammit, gonna have to wait 'til 4AM?

I don't have enough cigarettes or will to masturbate to stay up that late. Gonna have to take a nap.


----------



## ellthom

Gotta wait till 3AM here in the UK, wish I'd known that sooner, wasnt expecting it so late. I would have went to bed early and set my alarm now I might have to miss it and catch up in the morning which sucks


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, I'll be watching this tomorrow.

I'm going to prevent myself from seeing any results and watch it when I come home from work. I cannot wait.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

ellthom said:


> Gotta wait till 4AM here, but I am going to bed now and settling my alarm clock for 3:30 to get ready


Is it not 3am in the UK?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

On the WWE Network schedule it says 1:30am pre show and then the show starts at 2am.


----------



## Phaedra

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> On the WWE Network schedule it says 1:30am pre show and then the show starts at 2am.


I'm so confused lol I just set my alarm for one and everyone has been told to come then. I'd like to be drinking a little longer than an hour before the start lol 
Need to check network schedule .... AGAIN


----------



## Phaedra

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is it not 3am in the UK?


It is DEFINITELY 3am gmt guys, 4am European. 

DISCO NAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS

Nithas said:


> Nope.
> 
> Joe
> Bayley retains
> Revival
> Nakamura
> Corbin


Nope.

Joe
Asuka
American Alpha
Nakamura
Aries (he won't lose his debut, let's be serious lol)


----------



## Korvin

Looking forward to Nakamura vs. Zayn, Bayley vs. Asuka and AA vs. The Revival.

Really have zero interest in Balor vs. Samoa Joe.

Should be a great show. I have more hype for this than WrestleMania itself. lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*10PM needs to get here right quick. *


----------



## FITZ

This is going to be something. I think they all want to outdo Wrestlemania and they're going to do their best to make that happen. 

Can't wait.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Can't wait for the show to start, i've been looking forward to this more than Mania.

Predictions:

Joe
Asuka
Nakamura
American Alpha
Aries
Crews.

It's not often that all the titles change hands on the same show, but I can definitely see it happening here.


----------



## elo

Hyped for the Takeover special entrances.

Hyped for Nakamura.

Hyped for Aries.

HYPED FOR NO HYPE BROS.

HYPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edynol

Bailey interview!


----------



## DoubtGin

Gonna go to bed now and wake up in about 4 hours. See you all then.


----------



## BehindYou

Im gonna have to drink some serious coffee to still be around for this one... damn how far away America is


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction time:

Joe vs. Balor: Hard to predict with main roster futures of both men in question. I’ll say Joe wins and Balor debuts with Balor Club the night after Mania (or even at Mania).

Nakamura vs. Zayn: Nakamura wins obviously. It’s his debut and Zayn’s swan song in NXT. 

Bayley vs. Asuka: I’ll say Bayley wins. She gets beat up for most of the match put pulls out a win with a Roll Up which can lead to future matches. And I think Bayley will stay in NXT for a little while longer. At least until Summerslam.

Corbin vs. Aries: Almost as easy to predict as Nakamura vs. Zayn. Corbin could win here but I really doubt they’ll have Aries lose on his first night. As good as Aries is it would hurt him big time for him to lose his first mach and Corbin can easily recover. I’ll go with Aries winning like Bayley with a Roll Up.

American Alpha vs. The Revival: Could really go either way. But I think you have to strike while the iron is hot so I’ll go with American Alpha.

Crews vs. Sampson: You know what, I’ll go Sampson via a guitar shot. Just for shits and giggles.


----------



## almostfamous

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Never before I have hated timezones as much as I hate them right now. I wanted to see this live!:cuss:


You can do it! Just take a nap!


----------



## Jbardo

Think I'll just have an early one and watch it when I wake up, hope I can sleep! Haha.


----------



## xerxesXXI

It's not being shown live? I thought it just had a later start time


----------



## Jbardo

Yes its live.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

As a smark, I'm hyped as hell. The card is on a different level to the mania card. Its show of the year potential.


----------



## J-B

I'll just watch it once I've woken up. Staying up to watch it live always felt like a must for me at one stage but now it really doesn't bother me if I watch it after it has already aired.


----------



## Braylyt

Joe
Asuka
American Alphas
Nakamura
Aries

^ This is what I thought at first, but I don't see 3 title changes happening in 1 night.

I think Bayley might retain to extend the feud since there's basically noone at their level and Paige & Sasha were still champ during their call-ups too.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Alarm set for 2:45am. We'll do it Live at 3am. Early breakfast instead of snack food!


----------



## Slider575

Braylyt said:


> Joe
> Asuka
> American Alphas
> Nakamura
> Aries
> 
> ^ This is what I thought at first, but I don't see 3 title changes happening in 1 night.
> 
> I think Bayley might retain to extend the feud since there's basically noone at their level and Paige & Sasha were still champ during their call-ups too.


Pretty sure Bayley is debuting on the Raw after Mania especially if they are getting rid of the Divas division for the womens division. American Alphas should win, and Joe probably will too. 3 title changes is a lot but that is what I am assuming will happen


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I just got my yearly two month WWE network subscription today for the low price of 9.99 Maggle!!! I just use a different credit card every year so they keep giving me the extra free month. I didn't realize this doesn't start until 10pm on the East Coast though. WTF?! The East Coast should take precedence in all sporting matters, especially wrestling since we made it big. I woke up at 5am and have already been drinking. I was ready to start watching it now. If one of these matches disappoints later I may fall asleep.


----------



## Bayley <3

2.5 hours til this kicks off right?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Bayley <3 said:


> 2.5 hours til this kicks off right?


Yes


----------



## Phaedra

So much for a disco nap, I couldn't sleep, it's like fucking Christmas!!!! Lol only this time santa is moon walking down my chimney lol


----------



## steeeee

ahhhhhh to stay up or not to stay up?! :rollins4

Fuck it. Sleeping pattern is going out the window this weekend. See y'all in 2!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm not watching Mania, but I am greatly anticipating this. For all intents and purposes, this is my Mania this year and I am hoping for an incredible show. Nakamura has me so :mark: right now.


----------



## Mainboy

I'm up at 9.30 later this morning and this won't finish until half 5. Sleep can fuck off.

Never been excited for a NXT PPV this much before.


----------



## witchblade000

I'm on my way to Takeover. Can't wait for Nakumara vs Zayn.


----------



## jacobdaniel

My body is ready!


----------



## VitoCorleone

Its Time for the True WrestleMania Event!
This Card looks SICK!


----------



## Daemon_Rising

steeeee said:


> ahhhhhh to stay up or not to stay up?! :rollins4
> 
> Fuck it. Sleeping pattern is going out the window this weekend. See y'all in 2!


Yep I'm staying up too. I'm not going to see much daylight this weekend...


----------



## ellthom

Okay so I have just woken up, had six hours sleep roughly and i'm still so tired... 3AM is not a time of morning you want to be getting up for but here I am... *grumble*


----------



## jacobdaniel

ellthom said:


> Okay so I have just woken up, had six hours sleep roughly and i'm still so tired... 3AM is not a time of morning you want to be getting up for but here I am... *grumble*


Now _that's_ dedication!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Really hoping Joe becomes Champ he should be the top main roster heel right now he has the look,promo and wrestling.


----------



## Tempest

I'm so excited for this show I could barely sleep last night lol.


----------



## Y.2.J

Way too excited for this! Almost time!


----------



## BlackoutLAS

This ends at 5 UK time right? If so that's not a big deal at all, I stay up till about 6 every day during a holiday. 1-6 is the best time of day.


----------



## elo

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Bruhhh ^ That's fucking wicked!


----------



## almostfamous

Here we go!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian




----------



## TripleG

Preshow starts! Lets go!


----------



## Klorel

My network is broken. Vince is trying to sabotage the show!


----------



## Y.2.J

Damnnnn Renee looks good with her hair like that.


----------



## Phaedra

OMG, my heart is like in my throat i'm toooooooo excited lol but then we all are and drinking too much for it to be subdued lol.


----------



## almostfamous

I still love Lita!


----------



## Phaedra

elo said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


FRAME IT!!!!


----------



## CaptainLantern77

I was going to have an early kip & wake up for 3 but instead just had a few red bulls. I can sleep tomorrow. Cannot fucking wait for this!


----------



## Phaedra

"They don't worry about the sizzle it's all about the steak" ..... THIS GUY!!


----------



## safc-scotty

I've been keeping my excitement down all day knowing that I'd have to wait till bloody 3am to start, but I'm pretty pumped now. For all I'm looking forward to Zayn v Nakamura and Asuka vs Bayley, I think I'm most excited for the tag title match! Really hope AA win the titles.


----------



## ironcladd1

I've always liked Cathy Kelly on the Afterbuzz NXT show. Hopefully she sticks around


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

DANIEL BARON! :reneelel


----------



## Insomnia

Daniel Baron! :ti


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Daniel Baron hates all those indie guys


----------



## Sarcasm1

I think Apollo/Drifter got relegated to dark match.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I am rooting for all the bad guys!


----------



## elo

Mauro is as hyped as us, he is buzzing.


----------



## almostfamous

Someone photoshop Daniel Baron.


----------



## jacobrgroman

twenty minutes. I'm so ready.


----------



## almostfamous

Sarcasm1 said:


> I think Apollo/Drifter got relegated to dark match.


Can't really blame em. That match has no heat whatsoever. Apollo's gotta take that next step.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Damn guys it's loud in here!


----------



## Y.2.J

Does Asuka annoy anyone else? I can't stand her...

Hoping Bayley retains.


----------



## RyanPelley

Michael Cole thinking, "The fuck is an armbar? Get this rookie out of here."


----------



## elo

Mauro putting over Asuka like a god, that was ace.


----------



## TripleG

Who the fuck is this Daniel Baron she speaks of?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

This Mauro announcer guy is fucking MONEY. He makes me believe this shit is real.


----------



## Phaedra

sorry, just have to change my knickers lmao, lol.

we just had a living room pop lol.


----------



## MEMS

So friggin pumped for this. Cannot wait for this tag match as the main roster hasn't given us a classic since Kidd/Cesaro vs New Day.


----------



## Y.2.J

Mauro Ranallo is a gem.

Move him to RAW, the live show needs him.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

We are ready too Mauro :mark:


----------



## elo

Mauro is fucking awesome, this guy could get me excited taking a shit whilst constipated.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Who is this guy on the panel? He has me pumped for this ppv.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

"Tell me, do you bleed?"- Bayley to Asuka


----------



## Tempest

Mauro is killing it on this pre-show. He's as hype as I am lol.


----------



## Vic Capri

On the Takeover pre-show, Renee Young called Nakamura by his full name and Mauro Ranallo said Austin Aries is The Greatest Man Who Ever Lived! #MarkoutCity :mark:

I haven't watched NXT since Brooklyn last year. Glad I'm making the effort at work right now!




My Picks said:


> Crews
> 
> Aries
> 
> American Alpha
> 
> Nakamura
> 
> Bayley
> 
> Devitt (rooting for Joe though)


- Vic


----------



## Donnie

SO FUCKING HYPED FOR THIS.


----------



## Lok

Man I am sooo hype but I have to work early tomorrow.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Lita is 40 and she is hot as fuck better than she was in the attitude Era.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Wait, he's the new lead SmackDown commentator? My God he's great, he needs to take Cole's spot on Raw.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Who is this guy on the panel? He has me pumped for this ppv.


Mauro Ranallo (Ronollo?); he's been the play by play for Smackdown since its move to USA network. Before then he did play by play for New Japan on AXS TV.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Vic Capri said:


> On the Takeover pre-show, Renee Young called Nakamura by his full name


His graphic also said Shinsuke


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Owens hugging Cody...


----------



## Brock Rollins

Get Mauro on Raw right fucking now.


----------



## Afrolatino

Glad to watch this in stream...
And glad for you guys getting the quality wrestling you pay for.(Y)

This will be Asuka's and Joe's night.
But I'm not sure if I could say the same of Nakamura, I guess they would want to send his opponent strong to the main roster.


----------



## DoubtGin

HHH seems to care about this one more than about WM.


----------



## RyanPelley

Save_Wrestlemania.Mauro

Anyone else kinda tired of Balor's demon get up? The leather jacket and no paint looks so much cooler.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Brock Rollins said:


> Get Mauro on Raw right fucking now.


This. At worst it would make the 5th time they recapped the same thing on Raw at least sound exciting.


----------



## Vic Capri

DoubtGin said:


> HHH seems to care about this one more than about WM.


That's because he doesn't have a job to do. 

- Vic


----------



## PowerandGlory

Is the preshow not in the arena? Place looks almost empty


----------



## elo

Mauro busts out soporific to describe Joe's clutch choke, brilliant.


----------



## [email protected]

Mauro is adding something to every single one of these matchups. WWE needs more of him


----------



## TripleG

God! Ronallo is so fucking great! 

WHY IS HE NOT ON THE MAIN SHOW?!?!?!


----------



## Batz

Mauro Ranallo dropping these bars hot daym


----------



## Insomnia

Mama Mia! :lol


----------



## Blade Runner

Cole's days are numbered.....


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm hyped as fuck. I can't wait for this. True mania bout to go down!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Mauro could properly get me excited for Ryback vs Kalisto he is that good.


----------



## TripleG

Why are they telling me to sign up for the Network when I'm already watching the Network?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Mauro is the best since JR. He's been killing it on the pre-show.


----------



## Roman Empire

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Cole's days are numbered.....


I hope so, now let's do this!


----------



## Reotor

My body is ready.


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## NSWRUN

Is that the theme song .... but really, only reason i re-subscribed was for the takeover


----------



## ellthom

here we go


----------



## Daemon_Rising

TripleG said:


> Why are they telling me to sign up for the Network when I'm already watching the Network?


:vince$

And they said I was senile


----------



## YestleMania

Get hype.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Forgot this was on but looks like I sat down just in time


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Given how far into cheesiness wrestling in 2016 is perceived (hell even good ol JR was an extension of the cartoonish WWE style) and Mauro's legitimate pedigree, the guy legit feels like a modern Gordon Solie adding some realistic respectability to his calls. Guy just gets how to build a respectable contest atmosphere man something we haven't heard in ages.


----------



## RKing85

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## RyanPelley

OMFG.


----------



## gav

Mauro should be calling WM. Not wasted on the NXT preshow...


----------



## Reotor

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok

Is this 2 or 3 hours?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

LET'S **CLAP CLAP** FUCKING GO


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Sami Zayn is such a beta loser. I don't get any of his appeal. He's a literal fedora tipper.


----------



## Y.2.J

TripleG said:


> Why are they telling me to sign up for the Network when I'm already watching the Network?


I was thinking the same thing...

Weird.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

So of Zayn, Corbin and Bayley who's getting squashed the hardest tonight?


----------



## Batz

here we goooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Lok said:


> Is this 2 or 3 hours?


They never said anything about it being 3 hours so I assume 2


----------



## Roman Empire

I can't wait for Asuke/Bayley and Sami/Nakamura


----------



## DoubtGin

tag match to start things off, yeaaaaas


----------



## Braylyt

4 AM and in here, lets go:mj2


----------



## Malakai

Let's do this!! Also fuck work for making me have to be there in an hour..grrr


----------



## Reotor

holy shit I'm so hyped!


----------



## Naka Moora

NXT NXT NXT 

This is awesome, it's AA!


----------



## Sincere

And so it begins.


----------



## Tommy-V

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## RKing85

those track suits are dope.

Going with American Alpha to win the titles here.


----------



## NSWRUN

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So of Zayn, Corbin and Bayley who's getting squashed the hardest tonight?



CORBIN


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716083574181486592


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

This card is actually stacked.


----------



## Ledg

Braylyt said:


> 4 AM and in here, lets go:mj2


5 AM here. :grin2:


----------



## Y.2.J

Love Corey Graves and Tom Phillips as well.


----------



## finalnight

Whew, the stream looks great and is running smooth. That's a relief.


----------



## Bayley <3

I've never seen anything of Nakamura. This is will be my first exeotiende and I'm excited.


----------



## Reotor

Say yeah bitches!


----------



## Mainboy

Come on guys do the Gable/jordan chant.


----------



## Phaedra

YAY!!!! LET'S GO


----------



## AngryConsumer

READY. 

WILLING. 

*GABLE!*


----------



## Lok

Awww man.......sooo stoked!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The revival have the worst theme song in WWE/NXT right now. Worse than Brie Mode.


----------



## Malakai

ok, so how are people gonna be able to post on here and watch these guys fight each other at the same time?


----------



## Roxinius

Stream is absolute shit for me tonight on my ps4


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Great, hot crowd.


----------



## DoubtGin

Dawson and Wilder :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Avada Kedavra said:


> I was thinking the same thing...
> 
> Weird.


Because the preshow was simulcast on youtube and facebook


----------



## Naka Moora

LMAO


----------



## DGenerationMC

Shit, I don't even who's Dawson and who's Dash.


----------



## [email protected]

Already better than 99% of WWE tag matches of the last year.


----------



## Brock Rollins

Lol this crowd is great.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

DGenerationMC said:


> Shit, I don't even who's Dawson and who's Dash.



Same here


----------



## Vic Capri

- Vic


----------



## RKing85

don't know if I have ever seen that head scissors varation that Gable just did before.

In conclussion, Gable is awesome.


----------



## PraXitude

Anyone else's stream freezing randomly (it's only a second or two) but it's annoying.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Happy for them getting to use their tracksuits finally!!!*


----------



## Tiago

Motherfucker! Now NXT uses the shaky camera shit as well, whenever somebody does a move? Well then in 20 minutes I´ll be sick


----------



## Bayley <3

I like Jordan more than Gable. And gable is awesome. :draper2


----------



## Blade Runner

American Alpha's gear reminds me of the Steiners' gear from the 90s


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Were they just chanting this is Jordan? :lol


----------



## MEMS

Any reason for the late start time?


----------



## DoubtGin

Revival are great heels


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Can someone bless me with...well ya know


----------



## Reotor

Tom phillips: Gable is having fun!

Jesus Christ did he picked that from Cole?
Get that shit out of NXT!


----------



## tommo010

Dat Jordan drop kick :banderas


----------



## NSWRUN

AA is really fluid with rhythm. I am becoming a fan. I didn't care to much when they started the push but now I am in full support.


----------



## Bayley <3

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Can someone bless me with...well ya know


http://www.wwe.com/wwenetwork


----------



## DoubtGin

That was a very original spot.


----------



## Reotor

nice save lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising

That was beautiful


----------



## Batz

What a tag team bout!


----------



## Y.2.J

The crowd seems red hot but on TV it looks so dark out there. I guess minimal lighting equipment and stuff like that (for cost reasons)...


----------



## Blade Runner

This crowd is FIRE. Holy sh^t


----------



## [email protected]

Greatest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## YestleMania

So much fun!


----------



## TripleG

Did the announcers just make the point that Gable/Jordan have only been tagging since July and that it is a short amount of time before getting a title shot? 

By main roster standards, that is an eternity. I love the way NXT books things. They took their time with AA and developed them to get to this point tonight and its great!


----------



## Brock Rollins

Amazing


----------



## Ham and Egger

Alpha looking like a beast tag team!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

These four need to slow down.


----------



## [email protected]

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> This crowd is FIRE. Holy sh^t


Just hope they don't tire out


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

I know we all like Gable, but Jason Jordan is a star in the making.


----------



## I drink and I know things

This is so fucking amazing


----------



## Blade Runner

[email protected] said:


> Just hope they don't tire out


Good point. What's scary is that they probably haven't even peaked yet. I expect the Nakamura match to be even crazier


----------



## ironcladd1

I hate it when the WWE commentators say "these guys are having fun"

These guys are trying to win a title match. This isn't one of those fucking dancing contests fpalm


----------



## Reotor

#savethegable


----------



## MEMS

Both teams so far above anything on main roster.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

They are both stars in the making, I can see them feuding for the WWEWHC more soon than later.:tripsblessed


----------



## AngryConsumer

AND THIS IS THE FIRST MATCH OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

This is why you slow the hell down.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Botchamania


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

BOTCHAMANIA!


----------



## TheBkMogul

BOTCHAMANIA!!

Love this crowd so much!


----------



## Brock Rollins

U fucked up chants


----------



## RKing85

the NXT crowd is right. Botch-a-mania. That one as bad.


----------



## Reotor

botch!
you fucked up! you fucked up!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Botchamania chants have arrived in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

These crowds man there fire but they are savage when you mess up


----------



## Delbusto

I missed the botch, what happened


----------



## markoutsmarkout

I am so sick of these crowds.


----------



## Naka Moora

how is it cool that these marks are chanting botchamania? 
Bunch of mugs!


----------



## DoubtGin

Jordan has some beautiful suplexes.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Suplex City


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Bayley <3

God I love Jordan


----------



## Batz

THAT TBONE SUPLEX DOE!!


----------



## Phaedra

I LOVE JORDAN!!!! HE IS THE MOTHER OF ALL HOT TAGS


----------



## Ham and Egger

The hottest hot tag in the biz!


----------



## Braylyt

"Botchamania" is one of the most cringeworthy chants of all time


----------



## DoubtGin

This match is filled with lots of creative spots.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Those UK fuckers are back with their chants and I love it.


----------



## Blade Runner

AA is the best tag team that they've got. Over as F^CK and entertaining as F^CK in the ring


----------



## RyanPelley

Really loving the Revivals heel tactics. Some classic shit we don't see anymore.


----------



## Batz

This is fucking insane


----------



## Reotor

Holy shit those suplexes


----------



## PraXitude

I missed the botch


----------



## [email protected]

What a great match. Botches and all. Amazing stuff from both teams


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

This is a goodass match


----------



## AngryConsumer

NEARFALLMANIA


----------



## NSWRUN

intense match. This is why I watch NXT


----------



## Batz

Reotor said:


> Holy shit those suplexes


I can watch Jordan toss people for daaaays


----------



## DoubtGin

American Alpha wins !!!

Great opener.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

AA WINS!

:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Ham and Egger

Great finish!!!!


----------



## Reotor

Fuck yeah!!! so good!


----------



## Lok

New Tag Champs!


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Worth staying up for already


----------



## Bayley <3

What an opening. Fuck me, this shows going to be great.


----------



## AngryConsumer

YES!!!! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

:mark: FUCK YES!


----------



## Brock Rollins

What a match


----------



## Sincere

Great match


----------



## TripleG

NEW NXT TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!!!

YES!!!!!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

THIS IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## CEEJ

That was fucking amazing.

NXT is just so fuck great... AMERICAN ALPHA!


----------



## Blade Runner

Hottest start to a show that I've seen in a LONG time


----------



## Roamin' Rains

What a match.


----------



## [email protected]

I just actually marked out for the ending..... I've watched these teams a half dozen times and I marked the hell out. Best in the business


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

None of the four are ready to move up, but the effort was real good. Crowd digged it. Good start to the show.


----------



## Roman Empire

New champs!


----------



## RKing85

the one botch not withstanding, that was excellent.

Glad American Alpha won.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

YES


----------



## Insomnia

Good match!


----------



## DGenerationMC

These guys are bringing tag team wrestling back. My invisible hat is off to all four.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro

If Jason Jordan can talk he's got all the makings of the next big thing. Dude looks like the next coming of Shelton Benjamin with his speed and strength.


----------



## Batz

What a match. Amazing. Can't give it enough stars.



Love this crowd!!!


----------



## Con27

YEEAAAHHH!!!! What a match. Great start to this show.


----------



## PacoAwesome

That's pure talent right there, amazing match


----------



## finalnight

BAW GAWD IT JR!!!


----------



## Roamin' Rains

Jason Jordan has had such a great ride finally payoff. From having "you're a jobber" chanted at him to winning the world tag titles in a great match...wow.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Kota


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Muerte al fascismo said:


> None of the four are ready to move up, but the effort was real good. Crowd digged it.


All 4 men are certainly better than basically all the tag teams in main roster right now.


----------



## Phaedra

SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

Kota Ibushi!? Wtf!


----------



## Delbusto

I'd marry Ibushi I don't care


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ibushi!!!¡!!!


----------



## Lok

Funaki!


----------



## TripleG

Jim Ross and Kota Ibushi in the house!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, Ibushi is the next to be swallowed up.


----------



## Prayer Police

Ibushi!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

KOTA IBUSHI?!


----------



## Blade Runner

No-selling Funaki lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*So fucking happy. Well deserved, the BEST Tag Team in the WWE.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ibushi! :mark: Don't sign with WWE please!


----------



## YestleMania

Wow.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Kota fucking Ibushi!


----------



## Reotor

Anyone think the tag matches in WrestleMania will even be half as good?

lol I shouldn't even joke about this.


----------



## DoubtGin

Balor advertised for NXT shows in June.

Wonder if that means anything.


----------



## Braylyt

That match was awesome :clap

JJ da gawd:banderas

The Revival actually works quite well against charismatic enough faces, first E&C and now American Alphas. Displayed some real good psychology there.


----------



## Hibachi

Ibushi!!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J

Great match, what a start to the show.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Ibushi's there?!?! WTF????


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Funaki just got :buried


----------



## marshal99

Why is JR on ringside and not on commentary ?

"Buh Gawd , he's broken in half"


----------



## SHEP!

Fuck yes, love the emotional win for American Alpha. What was up with Dash and Dawson botching so much, they seemed nervous.


----------



## zzz888

Loved that match minus the one god awful botch. Its up there with Y2AJ vs New Day as far as WWE tag matches go this year


----------



## Phaedra

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *So fucking happy. Well deserved, the BEST Tag Team in the WWE.*


Along with the guys they were fighting, what a pairing those two are. TALK ABOUT HAWT!!!


----------



## markoutsmarkout

People hate Cena for his child-appealing stuff and love Bayley, but any problem cannot be found? Is there nothing?


----------



## I drink and I know things

That was "super goodly" according to my nephew


----------



## Tommy-V

Aries next :mark:


----------



## Roach13

Very good opener


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## CEEJ

Reotor said:


> Anyone think the tag matches in WrestleMania will even be half as good?
> 
> lol I shouldn't even joke about this.


They should be happy if it's half as good, which it won't be.


----------



## Bayley <3

Corbin :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope Nia Jax doesn't come down and ruin that match.


----------



## Reotor

DoubtGin said:


> Balor advertised for NXT shows in June.
> 
> Wonder if that means anything.


It means that Balor will be in an NXT show, that's it.
Also card subject to changes blah blah.


----------



## drew8117

That was a good opening match. Even taking the botch into account.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

"Botchamania!" The crowd were thinking the same as me after that spot. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

The Greatest Man That Every Lived


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

markoutsmarkout said:


> People hate Cena for his child-appealing stuff and love Bayley, but any problem cannot be found? Is there nothing?


It's how they are booked and Bayley hasn't been the face of the company for 10 years.


----------



## Phaedra

banter corbin!!! aries!!! hellllllll yeeeaaaahhhhh


----------



## Empress

Avada Kedavra said:


> Great match, what a start to the show.


Incredible start to the show.

Congrats to AmericanAlpha! 

Time for Baron vs. Aries


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Austin Aries v Daniel Baron next


----------



## PraXitude

and that match was better than any WM32 match, unfortunately


----------



## Ham and Egger

Aries gonna get his jobbing in tonight!


----------



## Reotor

markoutsmarkout said:


> People hate Cena for his child-appealing stuff and love Bayley, but any problem cannot be found? Is there nothing?


If she stays in the same gimmick for 10 years and bury the entire womens division for 10 years I'm pretty sure people will turn on her.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Hype! I hope Corbin wins.


----------



## SashaXFox

Welp they announced bayley for June tour... Thanx for spoiling that she's wining SMHH.


----------



## finalnight

marshal99 said:


> Why is JR on ringside and not on commentary ?
> 
> "Buh Gawd , he's broken in half"


To be fair, JR is above calling a developmental show. The only thing he should be calling this weekend is WrestleMania.


----------



## Malakai

awesome start. Would like to see what that botch was supposed to actually look like


----------



## Hibachi

world of warcraft shoulders


----------



## Donnie

HAIL MOTHERFUCKERS HAIL


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hide your indie darlings, here comes Baron Corbin.


----------



## Sincere

Corbin gonna kill you


----------



## Y.2.J

Digging Corbin's entrance gear!


----------



## Reotor

BOO THIS MAN!!!
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

dope jacket tho.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

TheGeneticFreak said:


> All 4 men are certainly better than basically all the tag teams in main roster right now.


All have great potential, but they made mistakes tonight. Still, the crowd loved the shit out of them, so thats all that matters.

Still digged the match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

PETA us gonna cry wolf with those skull heads!


----------



## finalnight

Those shoulder pads are no bueno. I can only see HHH pulling off that look these days.


----------



## Malakai

Corbin has been one of the most improved on the roster ever since he embraced his heelishness.


----------



## Blade Runner

SashaXFox said:


> Welp they announced bayley for June tour... Thanx for spoiling that she's wining SMHH.


How is that spoiling the win?


----------



## marshal99

Haha , corbin love of animal skulls infused into his shirt.


----------



## Prayer Police

Corbin's jacket is 2Edgy4Me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## Make 'em Look Stro

Rockin that Stone Cold vest :lol


----------



## RKing85

Not as high on Austin Aries as most are. Just can never get into him.

Going with Baron to win via shenaOxiOxiOxiOxins.


----------



## CEEJ

SashaXFox said:


> Welp they announced bayley for June tour... Thanx for spoiling that she's wining SMHH.


They also announced Asuka? And all the cards are subject to change.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Austin Aries in the WWE...Neat.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol Corbin thinks its Fury Road.


----------



## finalnight

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> SashaXFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp they announced bayley for June tour... Thanx for spoiling that she's wining SMHH.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that spoiling the win?
Click to expand...

I guess he forgot the first rule of WWE. Card subject to change.


----------



## PacoAwesome

I'm digging the entrance theme


----------



## Insomnia

Aries! :mark:


----------



## Lok

Corbin with some warcraft type shoulder pads :lol


----------



## Ledg

"It's gonna be a great day to be great and it's gonna be a bad day to be you" - Greatest thing ever said.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

PacoAwesome said:


> I'm digging the entrance theme


Ugh.. sorry I thought that was horrible.


----------



## DoubtGin

chants for both Corbin and Aries


----------



## BehindYou

Aries already has the best strikes in the WWE.


----------



## PraXitude

Looks like Dream Theater was the inspiration for Aries theme!! :harper


----------



## Arthurgos

TheGeneticFreak said:


> All 4 men are certainly better than basically all the tag teams in main roster right now.


Buuut do we want them going up? Although i think Vince will like all 4 of those guys.


----------



## jacobrgroman

corbin's jacket is sick.


----------



## Reotor

Go back to Lucha Underground Austin!


----------



## SashaXFox

A Baron Corbin chant??? Yea he's getting better.


----------



## finalnight

Corbin's ring gear and Iook reminds me a little of Undertaker.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nice to see them acknowledging some good ol' ROH history.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro

Corbin definitely throws a few brews back with that lil gut


----------



## MrJT

think Corbin's got roughly 6 months before he's gonna have to go Bald

That hairline is beyond brutal!


----------



## Vic Capri

A Double is competing in a WWE ring! Seeing is believing, folks!

- Vic


----------



## CaptainLantern77

There is not ONE match on the card I wanna leave to get a drink/food. Gonna have to wait for entrances & run there & back.


----------



## [email protected]

Aries is an unbelievable seller. I hope that that isn't being missed by the fans.


----------



## Bayley <3

Indy darling reference lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corbin is like Roman Reigns after he eats a Snickers.


----------



## CEEJ

Dude I fucking love Corbin, he just says whatever comes into his head.


----------



## RyanPelley

I'll give credit where credit is due; Corbin talking shit is amusing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can Corbin go bald already? Its beyond embarrassing!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

My impressions of Austin Aries dating all the way back to when he used to wrestle all over here in the midwest for the IWA against guys like Spider Nate Webb has been "that guy is a talented chain wrestler but I dont see it on a high level". Guy always proves me wrong wherever he goes and while I cant see him being a big player in WWE he has ended up a big player wherever he has went.


----------



## DoubtGin

"RING THE BELL" 

:ti


----------



## AngryConsumer

Corbin has steadily became a stud. His improvement is just incredible.


----------



## Y.2.J

I'll mark out heavily for Baron if he can pull the win. But not likely..


----------



## RKing85

a 90 second rest hold less than 5 minutes into the match. ugh.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro

Corbin definitely got that sick ring psychology down.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Corbin should replace Roman Reigns. Corbin is like Reigns if he had an appropriate heel gimmick and they are basically equal in the ring. I think Corbin is a little better on the mic too. I see many similarities. To me Roman is like Corbin Lite.


----------



## Ham and Egger

BehindYou said:


> Aries already has the best strikes in the WWE.


That distinction belongs to AJ Styles.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Heat seeking missile :mark:


----------



## Batz

Ham and Egger said:


> That distinction belongs to AJ Styles.


I agree. Styles got that strike game down.


----------



## PepeSilvia

Austin ares is the man. Surreal seeing him on wwe tv. Pretty sweet. Nakamaura is what im waiting for!


----------



## PacoAwesome

That was sick!


----------



## TJQ

Corbin controlling the pace of the match is the cure for insomnia.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

If WWE allowed Reigns to embrace heat like NXT allow Corbin to, then Reigns would've been a monster heel and would already have turned face, and be over as one.


----------



## The Adorable One

I'm liking Corbin here, but Aries is yet ANOTHER midget. Okay, he provides good "strikes", but he has no look whatsoever. Sorry, but that shit matters.


----------



## Bayley <3

AA with the come on mother fucker :lol


----------



## Phaedra

come on mother fucker LOL :ha.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Wtf, my stream has randomly flipped to Table for 3 with Mean Gene, Orndorff and Pipee!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Corbin lost


----------



## Lok

Quick roll up!


----------



## SashaXFox

Corbin gained my attention and respect .


----------



## DoubtGin

Aries wins via rollup.

Match was pretty good for what it was, and Corbin did not look weak despite losing imo.


----------



## Delbusto

That... wasn't a very good match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wow, didn't think Aries would be Corbin here.


----------



## marshal99

Nothing special


----------



## Insomnia

Alright match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Their feud is still continuing.


----------



## TJQ

The aftermath of people complaining about Aries going over will be more entertaining than the match itself was :lol


----------



## Brock Rollins

Solid match.


----------



## Reotor

Weak finish imo


----------



## [email protected]

Great finish. Puts Aries over without really hurting Corbin. Excellent booking, and even better selling by these guys.


----------



## Phaedra

wow, we all thought for certain Corbin was a certain win.


----------



## Y.2.J

I can accept that result. AA gets his win on his debut, and Corbin looks good even in defeat. I hope this feud lives a little longer.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Corbin's improved so much


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic job by both men! Keeping the momentum rolling.*


----------



## SashaXFox

Thats a top HEEL right there mark my words.


----------



## Braylyt

Pretty good match, odd finish tho

Match could've used an extra 5-10 minutes but I'm not sure Corbin can take that yet


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

OK match


----------



## TripleG

Match was OK. Very basic David Vs. Goliath style of match. 

The finish to counter the End of Days into the rollup was cool.


----------



## RKing85

meh. that was about what I expected from that match. It was fine.


----------



## Bayley <3

Was just okay. Finish was weak. Corbin has serious potential.


----------



## Tommy-V

That match was meh.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Keep this feud going. Please and thank you.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Oh my God! HHH protecting a PC guy with a roll up? Never saw that coming in a million years.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I wanted corbin to win, but I can get behind that finish.


----------



## Reotor

Love that WrestleMania hype video features the rock and the rock only.
really tells you all you need to know about WWE.


----------



## Martins

Decent match. Expected a bit better, really, especially from A Double, but it's cool. 

Finish was smart. Hope this pisses off Corbin even more and he goes on a total killing spree.


----------



## wwetna1

Also shows Corbin has room to grow, no one has countered his finisher and that wowed him. The second time they meet, Corbin should end him. That said it made Aries look like a smart vet who has traveled the world and can beat anyone


----------



## Slider575

That was okay, it will probably end up being the worst match on the card, but when the card is what it is that is not bad I guess. Not a great first showing for Aries in my opinion, he looked kinda generic in the match. He is capable of a far far better match though so we will see how they use him


----------



## YestleMania

Okay match at best. Decent showcase of both guys. Cool to see Aries in a "WWE environment" though.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I love Corbin talks so much shit in the ring.


----------



## DoubtGin

Corbin actually won his feud against Crews so I'm pretty sure they have relatively high hopes in him.


----------



## Razgriz

This feud can go for 2 more... Totally worth it too... 

Joe wins tonight... A Double takes it off of Joe.... Corbin comes calling for a title shot...


----------



## Prayer Police

Does Corbin have the boot to the face in his arsenal?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Its about to get LIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Let's fucking go!


----------



## Phaedra

okay, my body is ready.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I have fresh eyes on Aries since I dont watch indy stuff. I wanted to like him since he seems good at promos, but he needs to know his role. He is a midget and him beating Corbin even like that just looked ridiculous.


----------



## Mainboy

Oh yes


----------



## Insomnia

This fucking match! :banderas :mark:


----------



## TripleG

NAKAMURA VS. ZAYN!!!


----------



## Sincere

Seems like that match could have used a few more minutes. Kind of a slow match compared to the tag match we just opened with.


----------



## finalnight

Do they really need to advertise WrestleMania during the show? I mean seriously, if you're watching the pre-Wrestlemania NXT pay-per-view, there's a 99.9% percent chance that you're going to be watching WrestleMania.


----------



## Bayley <3

Impress me nakamura. I've heard so many good things about you, please live up to it all and more :mark:


----------



## Lok

zayn vs naka next?! hell yea!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

NAKAMURA.:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## [email protected]

It's time.... It's really time.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Carbin is fine. Aries is garbage.


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY SHIT!

IT'S TIME!


----------



## DoubtGin

GOAT match is about to start :mark:


----------



## Brock Rollins

This fucking match.


----------



## wwetna1

Reotor said:


> Love that WrestleMania hype video features the rock and the rock only.
> really tells you all you need to know about WWE.


More amazing is that if you believe Meltzer, the only one who knows what roles HBK, Austin, and Rock will play are themselves, Vince, Steph, and HHH to stop leaks

To me it says they think some of the roster and writers, hands have loose lips


----------



## Vic Capri

It's time.

- Vic


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

RevPro shout out


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hold on to your diapies babies!!!*


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Dont regularly watch NXT at all but this card looked tasty and this match looks delicious. This should be a fucking barnburner.


----------



## Lok

OMG it is time!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Da Bad Guy!!!!!


----------



## Batz

My body is ready!!! :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Got a spare pair of undies ready.

Zayn/Nakamura!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

I'm so hyped!


----------



## Reotor

King of making Roman look strong style
Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## wwetna1

Nice to Pac and Hall, alive and well


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

HYPED!!!


----------



## Slider575

:mark: Here it comes


----------



## AngryConsumer

Pants status: OFF


----------



## Insomnia

Lets Go!!!! :mark:


----------



## SashaXFox

The Show Stealer said:


> They also announced Asuka? And all the cards are subject to change.


I just got a feeling bayley will pull a Cena and beat a person that she shouldnt yet.


----------



## Malakai

decent match...obviously coulndn't stand up to the tag match but that's hard shoes to fill. Corbin working the crowd was golden.


----------



## Roach13

SAMI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok

Here we go all! Get hype!


----------



## finalnight

That promo package really sold this match.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

There aren't enough piss breaks in this show dammit!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I'm ready


----------



## Con27

I'm so buzzing for this match!! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Head is about to explode...


----------



## wwetna1

Zayn should have never been called up, much like Breeze, and just stayed with NXT as it grew


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why does Zayn come out to the theme from America's Funniest Home Video :lol


----------



## Delbusto

I want to play Mario Kart 64 with Zayn's theme playing in the background.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Give this about half an hour please :bow


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Hope Nak kicks this fucking goof's head off and I'm not even a Nakamura fan.


----------



## Malakai

Zayne vs Nakamura now and here and now I have to go adult all night....guess the show will be here in the morning.


----------



## finalnight

Daemon_Rising said:


> There aren't enough piss breaks in this show dammit!!


Where is your official NXT piss bottle?


----------



## ellthom

I am so pumped for this match.. potential to be MOTY, we'll see


----------



## Prayer Police

I can't tell if the crowd sings along with Zayn's song or that's just the part of the music.


----------



## Bayley <3

Putting my phone done for this one. See you guys on the other side. :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V

Oh, nice theme.


----------



## AngryConsumer

OMG!


----------



## DoubtGin

Alright, I dig that theme.


----------



## Brock Rollins

Dope entrance.


----------



## Reotor

I'm getting goose bumps


----------



## RKing85

obviously going with Nakamura hee to win this one.


----------



## finalnight

1000 children in Japan got seizures from the intro.


----------



## Y.2.J

A living anime character lol.

This is awesome.


----------



## Vic Capri

NAKAMURA!!! *clap clap clap clap*

- Vic


----------



## Batz

MY BODY ISN'T READY


THIS THEME SONG IS TOO DOPE

THIS ENTRANCE

MY MIND IS DOING FUNKY THINGS


MARKIN THE FUCK OUT :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## YestleMania

The chills, though.

:rock1


----------



## Daemon_Rising

What is happening?!


----------



## wwetna1

HHH's first NXT guy who already knew how to make love to a camera ... HHH crying tears of joy


----------



## Braylyt

Ah great.. a flashing lights entrance

That doesn't give me a headache at all


----------



## AngryConsumer

*YEAOH!*


----------



## Brock Rollins

Holy shit alright.


----------



## RyanPelley

I have tears in my eyes... Unbelievable.


----------



## Lok

The DUDE is HERE!


----------



## MyaTheBee

This is awesome lol.

Love Nakamura's theme,crazy debut.


----------



## Naka Moora

HOOLY FUCK THAT DEBUT THEME!!!!!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Shinsuke Nakamura is no Shunsuke Nakamura, but he's still great


----------



## Martins

I DIDN'T WANT THIS, YET I'M MARKING OUT SO HARD :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Best intro of all time!!! Lit intro music!


----------



## DoubtGin

these chants are crazy


----------



## PacoAwesome

Swagsuke!


----------



## Lothario

I have never seen Nakamura in action so this is pretty exciting.


----------



## Slider575

That theme is so sick, and I love how Zayn is just watching and loving every minute


----------



## Razgriz

That fucking theme music is fucking chilling


----------



## Y.2.J

"Pro wrestling is dead."


----------



## Delbusto

They're about to set a record for number of different chants before the match even starts.


----------



## Insomnia

Dat Wink. :lol


----------



## 1littlg8

Surreal


----------



## DGenerationMC

I see that albino Sam Roberts is in the crowd.


----------



## finalnight

Why didn't they do this NXT ppv American Airlines Center? They could have fit like six thousand more people in.


----------



## MEMS

Have the chills right now. Surreal stuff here.


----------



## Razgriz

Damn... the crowd is hot tonight... and in a good solid Wrestling crowd style and not just chanting bullshit


----------



## I drink and I know things

I have a penis. It is hard. That is all.


----------



## Batz

Gotta get me some red leather tights


----------



## DoubtGin

crowd is marking out a lot


----------



## ZachS22

Wow...dude is hella charismatic.


----------



## PepeSilvia

Nakamaura is my favorite. On the entire wwe roster. Holy crap!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

Wasn't feeling that music. It's like WWE was making a point to add some oriental flair to the theme and making sure we know he's Asian.


----------



## Brock Rollins

Dick is erect.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

"Kinshasa" knee strike :frown2:


----------



## Razgriz

I've seen 1 match and 3 minutes of a Swagske match and I'm already a fan


----------



## drew8117

Nice Sam


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nakamura is like Hideo Itami after he eats 15 Snickers.


----------



## Blade Runner

Those people who were saying that Zayn lost his overness in the last month must be feeling awfully smart right about now :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Shut the fuck up with the chants, you dweebs.


----------



## Batz

DGenerationMC said:


> Nakamura is like Hideo Itami after he eats 15 Snickers.


ded :lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee

This crowd is beautiful.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nakamura teeing off on Zayn skull! :mark:


----------



## Sincere

"Look at Sami fight back!"
"Look at Sami get kicked in the skull."


----------



## southrnbygrace

I decided to turn on the NXT event...there is no way I could watch this without muting the sound. The crowd is driving me crazy.


----------



## DoubtGin

rip Zayn


----------



## markoutsmarkout

The worst part about this match is that is shows just how vanilla and boring Sami is.


----------



## Klorel

Vince be like: Shinsuke Nakamura? Sounds Asian, give that guy some Green Mist!


----------



## MyaTheBee

Dem knee's.


----------



## Blade Runner

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> I decided to turn on the NXT event...there is no way I could watch this without muting the sound. The crowd is driving me crazy.


Why? Would you prefer a dead crowd like we get every week on RAW?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sami is selling even those toe kicks like death.


----------



## AngryConsumer

This match is everything I hoped for... and more!


----------



## Insomnia

Vibration! :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Didnt see anything but did Nakamura knock out some teeth on that second forearm? That was a straight up ode to grump era Misawa and sounded stiff as fuck.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Why is the "King of Strong Style" wearing a mouth guard, shouldn't the person being kneed in their face with high force be the one wearing the mouthpiece?


----------



## Mainboy

This is beautiful


----------



## Lothario

First time seeing Nakamura in action and I'm already a fan lol. I'm terrified about what they'll do to him when he arrives on the main roster this winter or next spring.


----------



## RyanPelley

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why is the "King of Strong Style" wearing a mouth guard, shouldn't the person being kneed in their face with high force be the one wearing the mouthpiece?


He's also the "King of Smart Style."


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why is the "King of Strong Style" wearing a mouth guard, shouldn't the person being kneed in their face with high force be the one wearing the mouthpiece?


He's just holding it for the poor bastards that have to wrestle him.


----------



## Reotor

holy shit that looked bad


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nakamura sold that driver like death!


----------



## finalnight

Funny Digiorno was sponsoring this since the crowd looks to be more of the Totino's variety.


----------



## Slider575

Can Corey Graves please be on the announce team for WM32. Please? Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase?


----------



## Delbusto

Taka Michinoku just had an orgasm.


----------



## Y.2.J

Nakamura bleeding


----------



## southrnbygrace

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Why? Would you prefer a dead crowd like we get every week on RAW?


I hate all the chanting. It's one reason I don't watch NXT on a regular basis. I get chanting occasionally but all the freakin' time? The Raw crowds are much better to me. They chant, but not like this crowd is. It's impossible to even hear the commentators...and I actually LOVE Corey, I wanna hear him!! :lol


----------



## Roxinius

We got blood


----------



## MyaTheBee

BLOOOOD


----------



## Batz

what an exchange

the camera spanning the crowd was a great moment


----------



## DoubtGin

Nakamura is killing him right now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

INSANITY!


----------



## Reotor

this is brutal


----------



## finalnight

Lothario said:


> First time seeing Nakamura in action and I'm already a fan lol. I'm terrified about what they'll do to him when he arrives on the main roster this winter or next spring.


Knowing WWE he'll probably get Yoshi Tatsu'ed.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nakamura is GOATING it up right now!


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I thought I was watching WWE not NJPW.


----------



## RyanPelley

KING OF STRONG STYLE.


----------



## Brock Rollins

GOAT


----------



## DGenerationMC

Beautiful fucking armbar transition, man.


----------



## Arthurgos

Sami going all out for people proving his worth doing this, a WM Ladder match and probably a big Raw match in 4 days .


----------



## DoubtGin

Oh damn, Zayn is going all in.


----------



## Reotor

Sami is heeling it up


----------



## CEEJ

This is fucking great


----------



## Amber B

So why do these guys want to risk going to the main roster? Jesus.


----------



## Y.2.J

Fight forever.

Nice chant!


----------



## [email protected]

Omfg they are brawling


----------



## Brock Rollins

This is godly.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Forget Mania I'll be impressed as fuck if Finn & Joe can top this!


----------



## Omega Creed

this is amazing


----------



## Batz

Damn that sell by Sami


----------



## Delbusto

I want to see a brainbuster/brainbustaahh


----------



## Reotor

FIGHT FOREVER! awesome


----------



## Ledg

Fight Forever! :mark:


----------



## TripleG

FIGHT FOREVER CHANT!

LOL!


----------



## RyanPelley

There's a new chant, wow!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Nothing this weekend will top this shit.


----------



## MyaTheBee

This match is fucking sick....


----------



## WrestlingOracle

What a fucking enzuguri sell that was. One of the best I think Ive seen. Generico looked super loopy there. Bravo.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

This match is bringing me to tears.


----------



## RKing85

"Fight forever"

I love it!


----------



## Omega Creed

fight forever.....yessssss


----------



## Naka Moora

This match is incredible.


----------



## Mainboy

Nakamura should be on the main roster.


----------



## DoubtGin

MOTY


----------



## Con27

This match is just fantastic


----------



## Roamin' Rains

Incredible.


----------



## Batz

Fuck me. I'm shaking


----------



## Prayer Police

........I liek that chant.


----------



## Reotor

I cant take this, I might die....seriously


----------



## Mikecala98

MOTY 5 stars give it all the awards.


----------



## MEMS

Fucking amazing


----------



## AngryConsumer

OMG! 

This is fucking fantastic!


----------



## Y.2.J

This one of the few matches I was really excited to watch this weekend.

Brilliant so far.


----------



## Blade Runner

I don't remember a crowd ever being THIS hot for THIS long


----------



## Mra22

This match is amazing


----------



## PoTayToh

What a match.


----------



## The Adorable One

Holy shit. Wonderful match. Nakamura is great. I was skeptical, but that motherfucker can GO.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

JESUS CHRIST I'M SWEATING LIKE A BITCH.

THIS FUCKING MATCH


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Cancel Wrestlemania, there is nothing it can do to top this match.


----------



## CEEJ

The only reason you'd go to the main roster is for the money because why would you leave this for that crap?


----------



## Brock Rollins

I legit thought that was it.

OMG!!!!!! THAT KICK.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I swear if he does that Brainbuster..........................


----------



## Omega Creed

im just in aw. this whole match has been incredible. MOTY hands down so far.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

It's like I've been reborn as a wrestling fan again, I'm not cynical and hateful anymore when watching these two just happy.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Fuck yeah....5 stars.


----------



## RKing85

man that awesome!


----------



## Y.2.J

Brilliant debut. What a match! Can't wait to see this guy on the main roster.

Love his theme ffs.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Fuck.........


----------



## Mainboy

Anyone else stream randomly jump to the tag match


----------



## Insomnia

Boma Ye! :mark: :banderas


----------



## DoubtGin

This match was simply amazing.


----------



## MEMS

HEY anyone want to break down the Ryback-Kalisto match right now?


----------



## Roamin' Rains

Fantastic match. My God.


----------



## CEEJ

No WWE match will better that all year

Incredible


----------



## PacoAwesome

My fucking goodness! What a fucking match!


----------



## The Amazon

Dash and dawson seriously are straight up trash. No idea them dudes got the belts. I want them released, they are junk, fucking losers.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Fucking amazing match defiantly the WWE MOTY so far.


----------



## Reotor

7 STARS MATCH!
Each star for every time I came during this match!!!

I'm in tears over here.


----------



## RyanPelley

BOMA YE!!! Outstanding!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok

That was an AWESOME match!


----------



## Bayley <3

I. 

Well. 

Wow.

:done


----------



## DGenerationMC

Good luck following that for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## elo

Try beat that Roman......


----------



## TripleG

Goddamn that was awesome!!!

The atmosphere was amazing and those two just knocked the dogcrap out of each other. Loved it!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Match of the fuckin Year!!!!!!


----------



## ellthom

If you guys could see the smile on my face right now.... frikkin awesome!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

What a match:mark:


----------



## Amber B

Swag


----------



## Roman Empire

Awesome match, I was not disappointed.


----------



## Blade Runner

Yeah the show has peaked -- no f^cking way anyone is topping that tonight


----------



## Bink77

Was pretty disappointed with how weak Aries looked just so they could make Capn Flab Corbin look strong. Made Aries seem like he won by fluke and was not a big deal.


----------



## Mainboy

One of the best wrestling matches I've ever seen


----------



## Insomnia

Incredible fucking match! :clap


----------



## Batz

Holy shit. What a fucking match! 


5 stars. MOTY. Every got dam award man.


Get to hear this sweet theme song again my gooodness


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Yea WWE universe. This is Nakamura. How the fuck are they supposed to top this!


----------



## Braylyt

Decent match. Not as good as the tag match but decent enough.

Nakamura definitely didn't live up to his hype for me.


----------



## SashaXFox

Flamboyance alone won me over. I've never seen Nak before but i tell you this Im in love.


----------



## ZachS22

I can't wait for Cena to beat him at Wrestlemania next year :cena3


----------



## YestleMania

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Phaedra

holy shit man, that match hurt, look at their fucking bodies, sami looks like he's been through a war 

AMAZING.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Wrestlemania won't be able to top that match....


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Great match


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Match of the Year!


----------



## dukenukem3do

Omg what a match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock Rollins

One of the greatest matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Omega Creed

that was just beautiful


----------



## MEMS

Hey who's excited for Ryback vs Kalisto Sunday?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Man Nak must be truly special to pull some new and vicious psychology out of Sami Zayn. He almost made me forget how much I hate Sami. That's talent!


----------



## TN Punk

Yeah this was a 5* match.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

As good as advertised! I'm physically tired after that match :done:done:done:done:done:done:done


----------



## PepeSilvia

Best match ive seen in a while. When nakamura posed after getting his hand raised...BOSS!


----------



## RyanPelley

Everyone up. Give your TVs a standing ovation.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

That was simply amazing


----------



## Delbusto

That was the best NXT debut match yet.


----------



## Reotor

This is incredible, I'm still shaking, I'm sobbing over here.


----------



## DoubtGin

To think that Zayn will also be part of a ladder match in two days.


----------



## Lok

That was what we needed! This is our Mania!


----------



## HiddenViolence

What is even the point in Sunday? Classic jizztastic festival of fun that was.


----------



## KingCosmos

All the wanking because it's an indy darling and japanese star. LOL please


----------



## PanopticonPrime

$9.99 was not enough for match. I would have gladly paid more.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Out-fucking-standing!!!!! They really beat the shit out of each other!!


----------



## PoTayToh

Greatest NXT match of all time?


----------



## DoubtGin

Seriously, how do you follow this now?


----------



## Batz

Zayn 

MOAR THEME SONG GOODNESS


----------



## bonkertons

Greatest match I've ever seen live, hands down. I hope Vince was watching, because if he was, there is no way for him to not have a gigantic boner for Nakamura. This guy fucking OOZES charisma.

For this not to be the main event, there must be some kind of turn ending the show. Gotta be. Unreal.

Now, best of luck Apollo and Sampson, who I'm assuming are following that... what a terrible spot to be in.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

That was dope


----------



## Lothario

Excellent debut.


----------



## Mikecala98

Wrestlemania was just put on notice. Austin vs. Rock IV better be the Main Event Sunday.


----------



## Sarcasm1

5 STARS *****


----------



## Tommy-V

Nice ending to Sami's NXT run.

Great match!


----------



## Reotor

:applause:YES:fuckyeah:cgmoan:swanson


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro

5 stars Meltzer YA FUCKFACE!!


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Well, that was absolutely fucking unbelievable :sodone


----------



## Sincere

Lol. WM has to follow this...?


----------



## TripleG

Is this the end of Sami in NXT?


----------



## Roach13

Mainboy said:


> Nakamura should be on the main roster.


He should be the World Champion


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## marshal99

When they were slowly trading elbows , i get a flashback of watching kimbo slice vs dada5000 , like 2 old dogs going at it.


----------



## The_Kliq

That was outstanding.


----------



## Lil B

Holy shit amazing match


----------



## Headliner

The level of respect after the match by the crowd and between Zayn and Nakamura got me :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Zayn is in the IC match at Mania, Nakamura beat Zayn tonight so by right of transit of property of the scientific mathematics and social studies.. That means Nakamura should be added to that match. *


----------



## Bayley <3

Rip whoever is up next. Good luck following THAT.


----------



## Blade Runner

PoTayToh said:


> Greatest NXT match of all time?


From an in-ring standpoint it's still Cesaro/Zayn IMO -- but this had the best crowd atmosphere I've heard in a VEEEEEEEERY long time


----------



## Slider575

I mean, THAT is the main event right there. You literally can not follow that. My body flew away somewhere I don't know where it went and I don't care. Jesus that match was just about as good as you can get. So much :mark:

What a match


----------



## Reotor

Can someone plz try to explain to me why I should watch RAW? ever?


----------



## Martins

That match was nothing short of fucking glorious.


----------



## SHEP!

Holy shit, what a match! An excellent sendoff for Sami.


----------



## Lok

I will watch this match again!


----------



## I drink and I know things

My life is complete. The rest of Wrestlemania weekend can suck a dick. That was so fucking erection is me and I love it!!!


----------



## RKing85

can't wait for a rematch some day at a Summerslam or a Wrestlemania.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

I really want Zayn to win on sunday now


----------



## Javier C.

Holy shit what a match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Shinsuke Nakamura and Sami Zayn just put on the Match of the Year. 

No cool down needed to reassess. 

That was absolutely incredible.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Make 'em Look Stro said:


> 5 stars Meltzer YA FUCKFACE!!


I agree I think it was a perfect match. It couldn't have gone any better for both of them, they hit everything, theres no quarter stars you can take off for anything....


----------



## drew8117

Wow guys, it was a really, really, good match. 

Bit of overhype going on here though. 

It was the best match I've see so far this year(and wot be topped at WM), but seriously...you'd have thought you just watched Steamboat/Macho Man again. 

Im interested to see where they go with Nakamura for sure.


----------



## Lothario

How in the hell do you follow that?! :lmao


----------



## Braylyt

Now a real match tyvm

they better send the women out next


----------



## Fissiks

Now Sami Zayn's reward for helping put on a 5* Star match is to be part of some weird ass cluster fuck of an IC title match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

DoubtGin said:


>


"The ways I can fuck this up!" :vince5


----------



## Slider575

Reotor said:


> Can someone plz try to explain to me why I should watch RAW? ever?


Because eventually the guys on NXT will get to Raw, and someday we will have a 3 hour NXT. Delivering matches like that. Someday, I man can dream


----------



## Razgriz

Easily going to be on everyone's top 10 lists for this year... that's like straight shit to remember for years goddaammn....


----------



## PepeSilvia

KingCosmos said:


> All the wanking because it's an indy darling and japanese star. LOL please


Oh im sorry. Just like charisma, uniquiness and entertainment with my prowrestling.


----------



## marshal99

DoubtGin said:


>


Vince : "Goddamn it , who is this japanese guy ?"


----------



## KingCosmos

Mania will obviously be better but you can have a indy darling and japanese star literally stand in the ring and smarks will say it was amazing


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Daemon_Rising said:


> I agree I think it was a perfect match. It couldn't have gone any better for both of them, they hit everything, theres no quarter stars you can take off for anything....



Not in Tokyo Dome


----------



## BuzzKillington

Nakamura... Come in, have the greatest NXT match ever, leave...


----------



## Mikecala98

Crews Samson needs to not happen live. It'll get destroyed.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Not in Tokyo Dome


Lol (Y)


----------



## Gr8nessGraves

Goddamn that match was 5 stars! Reminded me why I love wrestling.


----------



## dukenukem3do

KingCosmos said:


> Mania will obviously be better but you can have a indy darling and japanese star literally stand in the ring and smarks will say it was amazing



It's just going to be a 2 match show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SashaXFox

Question does Nakamura draw inspiration From musician Prince? Im loving him.


----------



## Bayley <3

Oh no Bayley has to top that. :mj2 good luck!


----------



## markoutsmarkout

>all this feminist crap

Eff me, it's beyond cringy.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

KingCosmos said:


> All the wanking because it's an indy darling and japanese star. LOL please


Naw fuck that, I hate indy midgets including Zayn and I've never watched Japan but that was fantastic just from a psychology stand point.


----------



## Roxinius

KingCosmos said:


> Mania will obviously be better but you can have a indy darling and japanese star literally stand in the ring and smarks will say it was amazing


Stfu and go back to licking a window


----------



## I drink and I know things

Poor Samoa Joe knows he can't follow that shit. It's like HHH and Orton trying to follow HBK and Taker at WM 25...automatic loss.


----------



## bonkertons

Match with zero build ends up being match of the year. Why? Because both guys could tell a story in the ring. Unbelievable work. Bravo. What a debut for Nak and what a send off for Zayn.


----------



## Blade Runner

DoubtGin said:


>


There's no way that Vince won't want him on the main roster ASAP after the reaction that his debut got. Wouldn't be surprised if Nakamura actually debuted on RAW next week


----------



## Slider575

I really hope this is the start of the shift of WWE realizing just how fucking good Japanese guys like Nakamura are. I really don't know how well he would do on the main roster, but for now NXT is going to be better with him in it. I reallllly hope they don't ruin him.

Also how the fuck do you follow that match? lol


----------



## Y.2.J

DoubtGin said:


>


Awesome pic.


----------



## jacobdaniel

SashaXFox said:


> Question does Nakamura draw inspiration From musician Prince? Im loving him.


His influences include Michael Jackson and Freddy Mercury.


----------



## safc-scotty

Nakamura vs Zayn or Cesaro vs Zayn? 

I feel like we need Nakamura vs Cesaro so we can get the full range of matches to judge :mark:


----------



## Sincere

Respect to Zayn though, for real. He just put on that match and is then in WM tomorrow, too. Dude is a workhorse.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*If any match can follow that it is for sure Bayley and Asuka. Elias and Crews get the sleeper spot.*


----------



## Tempest

OMG What a fantastic match. I...I'm speechless...


----------



## Klorel

DoubtGin said:


>


What he's thinking: Just wait you guys, Roman can do 5 times better! :vince5


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Vince should book Nakamura to take Shane's place vs Taker. Main roster his ass now.


----------



## TripleG

Oh Bayley Vs. Asuka and Joe Vs Balor have to follow that. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## KingCosmos

Roxinius said:


> Stfu and go back to licking a window


Such Response, Very Edgy, Much Cool


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

That was my first Nakumara match, dude has talent out of this world. This match was very hyped to me and still exceeded my expectations.


----------



## jacobrgroman

that match was fucking great.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

If Asuka squashes Bayley I'm never watching NXT again


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I just left my thoughts on that in the match thread, but story short I just ranked that ****1/2, that effort was off the charts and I loved how that match was so physical it morphed into the story as the match progressed and let's be honest: we might as well just go home in regards to MOTY in April because unless we get a higher quality modern classic coming up on some strong build: we ain't topping that.


----------



## VitoCorleone

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *If any match can follow that it is for sure Bayley and Asuka. Elias and Crews get the sleeper spot.*


crews vs samson allready happend before the show as a dark match.


NAKAMURA VS ZAYN MOTY SO FAR. GREAT MATCH.


----------



## Delbusto

This is the 3rd video package tonight that had Regal saying "NXT's newest signee..." lol


----------



## Phaedra

I'm so glad Vince is backstage for this.


----------



## Y.2.J

I need Bayley to retain. Asuka is cringeworthy...


----------



## Ham and Egger

Another fuckin 5* match. NXT is the best!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Avada Kedavra said:


> Awesome pic.


No...it's not. Stay the hell away from him, Vince!!!!


----------



## Mikecala98

Nakamura needs to debut Monday, take the title off Reigns with the stiffest knee fest ever seen, and go on to have the most hyped match in a decade at Summerslam vs. Lesnar for the title.


----------



## Braylyt

Main Event time :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Steph getting booed :lmao


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Sincere said:


> Respect to Zayn though, for real. He just put on that match and is then in WM tomorrow, too. Dude is a workhorse.


I don't know what he's doing tomorrow, but WM is on sunday.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Please be a title change


----------



## Blade Runner

Crowd must be completely drained right now. Tough spot for the women to be in


----------



## elo

Fuck off Stephanie.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*LET'S FUCKING GO ASUKA!! (Please don't kill Bayley)*


----------



## finalnight

Wow, shocked Steph's in the crowd.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Vince in the back currently asking "god damn it, why are we having back to back matches featuring Chinese people damn it :vince3"


----------



## PacoAwesome

Asuka is next? My body can't take anymore...


----------



## Insomnia

Asuka! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Strangely enough, I'd take Steph over Hilary Clinton as president.


----------



## Reotor

Japamania is running wild!


----------



## Razgriz

Holy shit Asuka's new ring gear is totally angel of death


----------



## wwetna1

Wait for people to bitch at Steph despite HHH admitting it was her who said why doesn't NXT have a Womens title for PAige and Emma to compete for by his own admission to stock holders. She even went on to design it.


----------



## KingCosmos

The Queen


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Queen of Strong Style


----------



## MyaTheBee

Swagsuke match had unique spots,perfect selling,amazing storytelling.

I love matches that you don't need a 4 week build up to appreciate.


----------



## RKing85

Stephanie McMahon still hasn't learned to clap like a normal human being.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Wasn't sure before but I think Bayley might win this.


----------



## I drink and I know things

An erection that lasts too long is supposed to make me call a doctor...can I please wait until the show is over???


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

ASUKA-BAYLEY NOW.

PAUL WANTS ME DEAD.

:done


----------



## Slider575

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> There's no way that Vince won't want him on the main roster ASAP after the reaction that his debut got. Wouldn't be surprised if Nakamura actually debuted on RAW next week


If Nakamura is going to debut on the main roster any time soon, the place to do it would be the Raw after Mania full of people that know him. The roof would fucking explode off of that place.

I feel like Nakamura will stay in NXT for awhile though, it will probably take him a bit to get used to things in WWE. If they can call him up and not fuck with him sure.


----------



## TripleG

DGenerationMC said:


> Strangely enough, I'd take Steph over Hilary Clinton as president.


Isn't that kind of like saying I'd rather have skin cancer over lunch cancer?


----------



## Sincere

MrSmallPackage said:


> I don't know what he's doing tomorrow, but WM is on sunday.


Nevertheless... Split some smaller hairs next time.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

I would let Asuka do weird things to me, just saying. Not trying to lower the tone.


----------



## Lothario

Asuka turning heel in this one? Going to be interesting.


----------



## wwetna1

Last 3 matches will be slug fests. Makes sense the post show isn't scheduled to 12:30


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> There's no way that Vince won't want him on the main roster ASAP after the reaction that his debut got. Wouldn't be surprised if Nakamura actually debuted on RAW next week


Vince has found his headline international star. Nakamura's charisma just kills it. Poor Hunter!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bayley must've raided Kenny Omega's closet recently.


----------



## Braylyt

They could've really used Sampson/Crews now


----------



## Martins

Angel of fucking Death :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

"Make hugs. Not war."


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Asuka and Bailey next? Oh God my body can't take much more!!!:done:done


----------



## Abisial

MrSmallPackage said:


> I don't know what he's doing tomorrow, but WM is on sunday.


Time zones?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I NEED ASUKA'S NEW MASK*


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bailey could go down as the greatest woman's baby face of all time!


----------



## wwetna1

Slider575 said:


> If Nakamura is going to debut on the main roster any time soon, the place to do it would be the Raw after Mania full of people that know him. The roof would fucking explode off of that place.
> 
> I feel like Nakamura will stay in NXT for awhile though, it will probably take him a bit to get used to things in WWE. If they can call him up and not fuck with him sure.


Somewhere Cena is saying give me 30 minutes with Nakamura and Styles please. We can tear shit up


----------



## Sarcasm1

Thats a pretty sweet jacket Bayley.


----------



## ellthom

More hype, dont care who wins just put on an awesome match


----------



## Daemon_Rising

This isn't getting much time.


----------



## Y.2.J

What a chant!!!!!!

:ti


----------



## Spikeman

Who is the random guy booing!?


----------



## Reotor

Oh shit the uk fans chants....


----------



## RKing85

3 months ago, I would have bet my life savings that Bayley will be going up to the main roster on Monday.

But I think they are going to hold off for a few more months.....and that means I have no idea who is going to win this match.


----------



## Vic Capri

Bayley is going to get killed!

- Vic


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Asuka's new mask ALREADY on WWEshop. http://shop.wwe.com/asuka-green-plas...sk/W10953.html*


----------



## DGenerationMC

These chants have suddenly taken a weird turn.


----------



## Redzero

This crowd is cringe worthy


----------



## Braylyt

Asuka's looking nervous as fuck


----------



## Reotor

Spikeman said:


> Who is the random guy booing!?


I don't know but he better watch his whore mouth before Asuka kills him.


----------



## ellthom

Bayleys gonna hug you chants lol. great


----------



## DGenerationMC

TripleG said:


> Isn't that kind of like saying I'd rather have skin cancer over lunch cancer?


More like feminism over cancerous feminism.


----------



## YestleMania

These attires are on point though.

:bayley


----------



## Blade Runner

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Vince has found his headline international star. Nakamura's charisma just kills it. Poor Hunter!


Might be the first decently booked japanese wrestler in the WWE. Everyone else was presented like a stereotype. I hope that they don't f^ck up Nakamura, the guy is money


----------



## Bayley <3

I thought Bayley was wearing gear designed by fans. If I remember that's not that gear?


----------



## TJQ

Asuka :homer



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I don't remember a crowd ever being THIS hot for THIS long


Great wrestling can do amazing things :vince4


----------



## PacoAwesome

What I feel when I watch Asuka wrestle makes me feel like a sick pervert, I feel so ashamed...


----------



## Batz

But does she call it the rear view?


----------



## drew8117

RKing85 said:


> 3 months ago, I would have bet my life savings that Bayley will be going up to the main roster on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> But I think they are going to hold off for a few more months.....and that means I have no idea who is going to win this match.




They need to wait to bring her up until Sasha wins the title and then wins the rematch too. 

Then she can pull the whole "I'm the best woman here, no one can beat me...hell I haven't even been pinned by anyone in that locker room"

And that's when Baileys music hits...roof will be blown off.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

The crowd is confusing me so much during this match


----------



## DGenerationMC

Y2-Jerk said:


> The crowd is confusing me so much during this match


I'm starting to think that a cool down match would've been better for now.


----------



## Amber B

These fuckheads and their chants are taking me out of the match.


----------



## Vic Capri

Bayley Vs. Asuka = Sting Vs. Muta

- Vic


----------



## I drink and I know things

How in the name of living fuck is this show so fucking awesome...?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

DoubtGin said:


>



"That Asian rookie looks good Paul but have him dancing Gangnam Style in his entrance next time" :vince5


----------



## Blade Runner

Asuka is so fun to watch


----------



## Tempest

Dude, Asuka makes me so scared for Bayley.


----------



## CEEJ

Asuka has a pair of panties on over her trunks haha what the fuck?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Love these two. If these two move up, the diva's division will be stacked!

Great show so far.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716105434361421825
:krillin2


----------



## Daemon_Rising

The Show Stealer said:


> Asuka has a pair of panties on over her trunks haha what the fuck?


I love it


----------



## Reotor

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> "That Asian rookie looks good Paul but have him dancing Gangnam Style in his entrance next time" :vince5


As if Vince even know what that is :lol


----------



## Batz

Bayley doing a great job tonight.


----------



## Braylyt

That knee-bar :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716105434361421825
> :krillin2


TNA Club to debut instead of Balor club? Would be a swerve.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I was expecting Bailey to use the STF for a second!


----------



## Arthurgos

Roode is just there like... i need to be a part of this .


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Im only half paying attention to this one because man Ill still pumped from Shinsuke/Zayn. Seriously, for that much physicality to come out of two guys not even 225 lbs. and that effort man... Im still pumped from that from my television screen. Call me a mark but when this artform is working we all want to be marks. I loved the storytelling classic of HHH/Bryan but that was probably the most fun Ive had watching a wrestling match since Shield/Wyatts ER.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Why can't wrestling always be like this?


----------



## Razgriz

Holy hell... this match started out slow... but goddamn if it didn't catch fire....


----------



## Roxinius

TheGeneticFreak said:


> TNA Club to debut instead of Balor club? Would be a swerve.


Nxt could use them some dirty heels


----------



## The Amazon

That nakamura match was crap...and my wife saying nakamuras gay mannerisms were too much for her...guy didn't impress me


----------



## RyanPelley

MrSmallPackage said:


> Why can't wrestling always be like this?


----------



## Y.2.J

Wow....I'm pissed.


----------



## Roamin' Rains

HOLY SHIT


----------



## MyaTheBee

Wow...


----------



## TJQ

GOD BLESS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## zrc

Reotor said:


> As if Vince even know what that is :lol


It's an out of date dance move. He absolutely knows what it is. Failing that he still knows the Time Warp.


----------



## DoubtGin

Whoa, that finish was pretty sudden.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

See ya monday Bayley :kobelol


----------



## CEEJ

Holy hell


----------



## Razgriz

WOW


----------



## Batz

OH SHIT


WHAT


----------



## Roxinius

The Amazon said:


> That nakamura match was crap...and my wife saying nakamuras gay mannerisms were too much for her...guy didn't impress me


3 thanks for letting us know you have no idea what a great match is and your wife is just as clueless


----------



## Afrolatino

The great Asuka, finally champion!(Y)


----------



## TheLooseCanon

See ya on Monday Bayley.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Niiiiice finish!


----------



## finalnight

I thought WWE didn't allow around the neck choke outs anymore?


----------



## RyanPelley

YESSSSSSSS! The night gets better and better!


----------



## elo

WOW super strong booking of Asuka!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

This match shouldn't have come after zayne vs nakamura. should have had a buffer in between. It's actually a brilliantly told story of a match.


----------



## Lothario

Sorta anticlimactic


----------



## Tempest

Nooooooo!!!!!! Bayley!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Champ loses title by pass out!


----------



## AngryConsumer

WOW!


----------



## Blade Runner

Haha I love it!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well damn, then.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My emotions man.. Love them both. Fantastic match. I KNEW if Bayley lost it would be via pass out.*


----------



## marshal99

That was awesome , better than zayn vs nakamura imo.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I was hoping for Bayley to win cause it increases Becky's slim chances of winning .


----------



## I drink and I know things

See you on RAW Bayley...


----------



## Insomnia

:mark:

That Misha/Holm Finish! :heyman6


----------



## KingCosmos

THE QUEEN WIIIIIIIIIINS


----------



## MyaTheBee

The Amazon said:


> That nakamura match was crap...and my wife saying nakamuras gay mannerisms were too much for her...guy didn't impress me


Your wife is homophobic and your extremely close minded...Good to know.


----------



## Bayley <3

:mj2


----------



## Amber B

Yaaaaaaas


----------



## TripleG

New NXT Women's Champion Asuka! 

Another really good match tonight. 

Sad for Bayley though :crying:


----------



## HiddenFlaw

its ok bayley :jose


----------



## CEEJ

Really really good match, Asuka remains undefeated, Bayley didn't tap and hopefully goes to RAW on Monday


----------



## 1littlg8

Great match, keeps both wrestlers strong.


----------



## Sincere

Bayley getting the call up? Or the rematch?


----------



## RyanPelley

Now, Asuka needs to put her mask on that little crying Bayley kid.


----------



## Prayer Police

She's gonna drop the title to Eva Marie now.....


----------



## YestleMania

Very good match. Tough to follow that last match but they managed to do it!


----------



## Sarcasm1

Good booking. Babyface didn't give up.


----------



## AngryConsumer

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Haha I love it!


As a Bayley supporter... that was the perfect finish. 

May catch some flack, but I'll stand by that.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Really good match. Perhaps not as good as I expected but still a very interesting story and back and forth.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Bayley to replace Eva Marie at WM


----------



## The True Believer

Does someone need a hug? :troll


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

TheLooseCanon said:


> See ya on Monday Bayley.


Sasha vs Bayley for the new WC :yes


----------



## Y.2.J

Asuka. cringe. 

Poor Bayley.


----------



## DoubtGin

Asuka looks so happy ^_^


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

Nooooo my baby


----------



## Tim Legend

Super Bayley just got choked out!

All hail The Empress


----------



## Blade Runner

Never was much of a Bayley fan tbh -- but I LOVE Asuka. You did it girl! :mark:


----------



## Slider575

I would bet money we will see Bayley Monday when they debut the womens division


----------



## [email protected]

Perfect ending. Asuka is the Women's Brock Lesnar, and Bayley made her scratch and claw her way to the win, and had to be made to pass out. Perfectly told match. Brilliant. Match of the night on any other night.....where you don't have the MOTY.


----------



## Arthurgos

Holy shit that was good, whoever goes over Asuka and puts on a amazing match to do it will get a massive push. Her being undefeated still is awesome, never expected it.


----------



## Braylyt

Damn...

I knew Asuka was gonna win but I still sat here in disbelief for a few minutes...

Great match anyway. This was better than Zayn/Nakamura.


----------



## Razgriz

This fucking night is so damn amazing I haven't cared who won what match....


This card is the best thing to happen to wrestling in a long time....


----------



## jacobrgroman

another great match.


----------



## drew8117

Roxinius said:


> 3 thanks for letting us know you have no idea what a great match is and your wife is just as clueless




That's so stupid. 

Dude can have a different opinion. 

I thought it was really good, bordering on great match...but not nearly the monumental match some of you are making it out to be. 

I can see how he's not everyone cup of tea. 

I think it'll be interesting to see if they let him stay himself or change him. Well see.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*HOLY SHIT YEAH!*


----------



## Tommy-V

Now drop the title to Alexa later in the year


----------



## finalnight

So does Bayley show up on Raw Monday night and put the Divas division out of its misery once and for all?


----------



## Vic Capri

Two titles have changed hands tonight. Finn Balor, I don't like your odds.

- Vic


----------



## Delbusto

Match didn't meet the hype for me to be honest.


----------



## TripleG

Oooooh, no handshake?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Bye, Bayley :crying:


----------



## Mainboy

Tommy-V said:


> Now drop the title to Alexa later in the year


This


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bayley is gonna need to regain the eye of the tiger by chasing some chickens and racing Carmella on a beach.


----------



## Phaedra

aint nobody taking that away from her ... nobody.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Would bang Asuka.


----------



## MEMS

NXT womens division takes a big step back with Bayley probably leaving. Asuka just doesn't have what it takes to carry that division.


----------



## SashaXFox

If anyone besides Lesnar defeats Asuka im calling BULLSHIT.


----------



## Slider575

That was the right finish to the match especially if Bayley is getting called up. Also you could hear the air get sucked out of that place when Bayley passed out.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Delbusto1 said:


> Match didn't meet the hype for me to be honest.


thats because it was following zayn/nakamura


----------



## DoubtGin

Did they drop Crews vs Samson ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

So fuck Sampson/Crews?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I knew it was coming but that still made me sick to my stomach. Asuka is about to Balor the Women's division.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Let the ''Bayley going to the main roster'' rumors begin...

Have to say I didn't expect that. 

I wish that sorta stuff would happen on the main roster.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

I like this format with NXT top stars doing the job before they leave to the main roster. Seeing them have great matches with other top stars is great.


----------



## RKing85

match was good, but I'll be honest. Had higher expectations for it.

They protected Bayley in the loss.


----------



## Sincere

I bet Joe wins... I think Balor is getting the call-up soon.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Asuka and Nakamura rule, hope the winner of this match drop the belt as soon as possible to Nakamura that guy is the fucking man. Wrestlemania sucks compared to this no way and I mean no way is Mania going to better than this show just can't see it.


----------



## Mainboy

Finn loses and debuts on Sunday with the Balor club


----------



## ellthom

Every match on this card has went from strength to strength and just for good measure they add a massive shock finish in there... yea Wrestlemania is fucked this weekend. I'm sure they'll be some good moments but its NxT Takeover i'll be remembering.


----------



## Reotor

Solid match, not the best takeover womens match but still good.
I give Sasha Becky and Charlotte a fair to good chance of topping this.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Asuka/Bayley probably should have went before Naka/Zayn but it's all good* :banderas


----------



## finalnight

DGenerationMC said:


> Bayley is gonna need to regain the eye of the tiger by chasing some chickens and racing Carmella on a beach.


Sounds like her raw intro vignette is already set then.


----------



## DoubtGin

Not sure if they will make all champs lose.


----------



## Phaedra

This is already running over, no wonder Sampson/Crews got dropped.


----------



## Vårmakos

Don't care much for Joe, but Finn the Balor is the WOAT NXT Champion. I pray he loses.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

The Amazon said:


> That nakamura match was crap...and my wife saying nakamuras gay mannerisms were too much for her...guy didn't impress me


Well, your wife sounds very simple-minded.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Hearing Izzy is in tears.


----------



## drew8117

RKing85 said:


> match was good, but I'll be honest. Had higher expectations for it.
> 
> 
> 
> They protected Bayley in the loss.




As they should have. 

You can't expect them to send someone up off of a beat down or bad loss. Why would anyone take her seriously if they did?

That was a good match. Not on the same level as the one with Sasha in Brooklyn, but damn good.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Holy shit no fucking way please come to NXT bobby.


----------



## Braylyt

2 great matches and 2 good ones, now we get Balor :mj2


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Bobby Roode


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Lol WWE think they're WCW now, showing all these free agents.


----------



## elo

HOLY FUCK BOBBY ROOOOOOODE!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hey, it's Rick Rude.


----------



## RyanPelley

Rooooooo.


----------



## Ledg

Roode in the crowd????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J

ROODE


----------



## TripleG

BOBBY ROODE!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

BOBBY MOTHERFUCKING ROODE


----------



## Headliner

Baby Triple H in that walmart suit like his TNA World Champion days:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Bobby Roode :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel

TheLooseCanon said:


> Would bang Asuka.


You're not the only one!


----------



## Blade Runner

Holy sh^t LOL


----------



## Batz

Bobby roooooooooooooooooo :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

Roode! :mark:


----------



## BK Festivus

Ohhhh


----------



## Phaedra

HE IS COMING!!!!! HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Bobby Roode?


----------



## finalnight

Who's that dumb bitch behind Bobby Roode who has her hair dyed just like Eva Marie


----------



## Vic Capri

HOLY SH**! ROBERT ROODE is in the house!!!

- Vic


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

BOBBY


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Joe's good, but I wish we had a time-machine for 2005 Joe. The saying every great fighter has that one last great fight. I hope tonights the night.


----------



## Amber B

Roode. Meh

Fat boy swag tho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The Game part 2 Bobby Roode


----------



## Hartwich

So they signed Roode and Ibushi ?!


----------



## Razgriz

This Balor entrance is gonna be money


----------



## TripleG

Every time I hear Joe's music, I think of this.


----------



## DoubtGin

Hope Balor retains.


----------



## AngryConsumer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716108757235666944


----------



## The Amazon

Roxinius said:


> 3 thanks for letting us know you have no idea what a great match is and your wife is just as clueless


Bunchof lame knees and gay mannerisms...yeah...no.thanks. sami shouldve won.


----------



## RyanPelley

Totally jealous of the dude in the front row with the Shinsuke 'Best in the World' shirt. I have no way of obtaining one :^<


----------



## Redzero

This theme of Joe is fucking badass.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Please Samoa Joe, make it 3 for 3 in title changes!!!*


----------



## Slider575

I hope they dive Finn a new finisher when he debuts on the main roster. Like the Princes Throne


----------



## MEMS

I will never tire of this entrance.


----------



## Arthurgos

Holy shit just like with Asuka in the crowd, how can you not want to join after seeing the kind of matches on this card.


----------



## Martins

The match was indeed hurt for following Zayn/Nakamura. Still, it was fucking great. 

As great as Asuka was in this match though (like she always is), I think it's scary just how good Bayley's grasp of psychology. Selling, facial expressions, using every move that finished off her biggest challenges to the point, everything this woman does has meaning. Unmatched.


----------



## Y.2.J

Why does Balor sometimes wear the demon and sometimes not?


----------



## Ham and Egger

I really don't give a shit about the ME honestly


----------



## jacobdaniel

Kota Ibushi and Bobby Roode in the crowd. If y'all remember Asuka/Kana was in the crowd in Brooklyn shortly before her debut.
HHH just keeps bringing ALL the talent, lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

Balor stole Ambrose's chainsaw !!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V

A chainsaw :lol


----------



## finalnight

AngryConsumer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716108757235666944


Sounds like someone's going to get a special meeting backstage with Triple H and Stephanie then


----------



## MyaTheBee

Avada Kedavra said:


> Why does Balor sometimes wear the demon and sometimes not?


Special occasions.


----------



## DGenerationMC

There goes Dean Ambrose's special WM spot :lol


----------



## Braylyt

wtf is this


----------



## Reotor

HOLY SHIT!
BALOR STOLE AMBROSE's CHAIN SAW!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Wow Terry Funk looks so much younger, not sure why he has paint on but okay.


----------



## TripleG

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?! 

CHAINSAW!!! CHAINSAW!!!!

LEATHERFACE MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

AngryConsumer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716108757235666944


That is just great! It would've only been better if a heel made her cry before getting the win like Sasha did.


----------



## Delbusto

Should have had some leatherface type mask if you're gonna bring the chainsaw out man.


----------



## Batz

Somebody def dying tonight


----------



## Prayer Police

Balor stole Ambrose's new chainsaw!!!!!


----------



## SashaXFox

HOLY SHIT its Terry funk.


----------



## Abisial

Welp, there goes the entrance I was hoping for Dean.


Fuck you Balor


----------



## Daemon_Rising

This is terrible


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Did Ambrose paint his face??


----------



## Ham and Egger

Texas Balor Massacre!!!


----------



## Blade Runner

Texas Chainsaw Massacre homage :lol


----------



## Headliner

Who's stupid idea is this.:francis


----------



## RyanPelley

I'm totally confused.


----------



## finalnight

Cut to Dean Ambrose on Sunday night frantically looking around the ring for his chainsaw...


----------



## Hibachi

Not digging the chainsaw


----------



## Tempest

I think...I think I'm a little heartbroken Bayley lost. :crying:


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro




----------



## ellthom

Give that back to Ambrose he need that for Sunday.


----------



## PraXitude

The only good thing about Balor's matches are his entrances. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## cornfed40

Phaedra said:


> This is already running over, no wonder Sampson/Crews got dropped.


It was a TRASH match. Super sloppy and all around boring as hell


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Finn Balor* :woah:woah:woah


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm still sitting here like


----------



## Phaedra

HE'S DOING TOO SWEET ... OH MY GOD! WHAT IF THEY RUN INTERFERENCE TONIGHT ... OH MY GOD! I CAN'T BREATHE LOL.


----------



## Martins

Man, fuck you guys.

When is a chainsaw NOT cool?


----------



## Razgriz

Texas Chainsaw... I'll take it...


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose is pissed right about now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Worse sound to hear in a survival horror video game haha.*


----------



## Slider575

That chainsaw is an odd touch with that makeup


----------



## jacobdaniel

I'd imagine since they're in Texas, he's playing on the Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Like when they were in London and he was Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Y.2.J

Chainsaw was stupid. So unnecessary.


----------



## Oliver-94

ROODE :mark:


----------



## Afrolatino

Joe, Joe, Joe, Joe, Joe, Joe, Joe!


----------



## The Amazon

MrSmallPackage said:


> Well, your wife sounds very simple-minded.


She thinks wrestling is gay as it is...this sure didnt help. 

We are watching halk naked men in baby oil fake fight as it is


----------



## Reotor

Lol at joes "I'm not impressed" face :lol


----------



## Arthurgos

How are people confused by this.. in Texas >.<. Its so damn obvious just like Jack the Ripper was haha.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Bayley <3 said:


> I'm still sitting here like


*Don't worry. Her pop on Raw gonna be enormous *


----------



## MyaTheBee

Martins said:


> Man, fuck you guys.
> 
> When is a chainsaw NOT cool?


Yeah but he stole that from Dean...Just looked cheezy lol.


----------



## RKing85

can't wait for the fan cam footage of Izzy's meltdown. That brat.


----------



## Panzer

It's gonna be a Texas Chainsaw Massacre of a match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington

I thought the ladies did a great job considering the match they had to follow


----------



## Sincere

Arthurgos said:


> How are people confused by this.. in Texas >.<. Its so damn obvious just like Jack the Ripper was haha.


People are not very smart. It's sad. Loved the chainsaw touch myself, being a native Texan.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716111802229108736
how did he tweet this while being in the ring :krillin2


----------



## marshal99

chainsaw was dumb unless he's sawing fatjoe.


----------



## finalnight

Has Joe lost weight? That side shot made him look smaller than before.


----------



## Y.2.J

Balor is only 190 pounds? Joe could eat him.


----------



## safc-scotty

Phaedra said:


> HE'S DOING TOO SWEET ... OH MY GOD! WHAT IF THEY RUN INTERFERENCE TONIGHT ... OH MY GOD! I CAN'T BREATHE LOL.


Roode/Aries to help Joe... and Gallows/Anderson to even the odds? :lmao


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I'm still high from that Nakamura vs Zayn match.


----------



## Insomnia

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Worse sound to hear in a survival horror video game haha.*



RE4 Mercenaries Waterworld! :banderas


----------



## RKing85

Going with Samoa to win the title here and Finn to debut on RAW.


----------



## Tommy-V

Joe bleeding already.


----------



## DoubtGin

Joe is already bleeding.


----------



## Mikecala98

That's a big cut!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

How is there blood already jesus


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Blood already


----------



## MyaTheBee

Joe bleeding already? LOL


----------



## Lothario

Holy shit.


----------



## DoubtGin

Lol chill guys, they are killing each other.


----------



## cornfed40

finalnight said:


> AngryConsumer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716108757235666944
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone's going to get a special meeting backstage with Triple H and Stephanie then
Click to expand...

I walkes by them in the concourse while some drunk douch was talking shit until he realized it was THE Bayley girl


----------



## Ham and Egger

Shit got real quick!


----------



## Slider575

Well this got real real quick


----------



## RyanPelley

"Dammit, all this blood! NXT, youuu're fiiiiiiired."


----------



## D-Bag

A crimson mask


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Fuck me Joe is worse than Lesnar bleeding already.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

He just destroyed the security guard...


----------



## Martins

MyaTheBee said:


> Yeah but he stole that from Dean...Just looked cheezy lol.


It's just a homage to Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I thought it was pretty cool.

JOE ALREADY BUSTED UP BIG TIME, HOLY SHIT

THROWING DRAKE YOUNGER'S TOWEL AWAY NOT GIVING A FUCK :mark:


----------



## Batz

Joe with blood > Balor's body paint


----------



## Reotor

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I'm still hard from that Nakamura vs Zayn match.


Fixed it for you
You welcome.


----------



## Y.2.J

How is Joe even bleeding?


----------



## zzz888

The guys are being stiff tonight. First Nakamura now Joe.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

We should take this Balor's entrance as a shoot on Ambrose? :cena


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Joe is killing it...


----------



## CEEJ

That's a mean cut, they aren't going to stop the bleeding by wiping it, just let him bleed.


----------



## Delbusto

Balor came out with the texas chainsaw massacre thing but he looking like Spider-Man.


----------



## Amber B

So Balor's gonna die.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow, this one is brutal.


----------



## Redzero

What a fucking badass Joe is


----------



## [email protected]

Ok so.........these 2 said fuck it, and are up for the challenge of trying to be best on the show.....I respect the hell out of that


----------



## Vic Capri

Senior Joe busted wide open! 

- Vic


----------



## Slider575

The ref is like "Please Vince is yelling at me! Please Joe please"


----------



## AngryConsumer

Joe and Balor doing their damndest to prove that you can't overlook this one!


----------



## finalnight

I looked away for one minute and what the fuck happened to Joe's face?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Tag Bobby Roode in Joe


----------



## MyaTheBee

I blame nakamura for all these stiff ass bumps lol


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Joe looks like a monster covered in blood like that!


----------



## Reotor

Oh my fuck


----------



## BK Festivus

Joe is on another level right now.


----------



## Blade Runner

Wow this match is already better than I expected. Joe looks gritty as f^ck with that blood in his face


----------



## Y2-Jerk

These two need to take it easy Wrestling isn't real damn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So lame.


----------



## RKing85

get the fuck out of there doctors.


----------



## Batz

Someone gonna die tonight


----------



## DoubtGin

Can the doc just piss off please.


----------



## Tommy-V

Let the man bleed damn it.


----------



## Headliner

A motivated Joe is so BOSS:mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Can them officials fuck off.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Bullshit


----------



## ellthom

Should have renamed this PPV to Brutal Takeover, all the matches have been intense


----------



## marshal99

Tenderise those fats , Finn. It's already bloody and raw.


----------



## LongestLegsInNXT

I don't see why Asuka couldn't have just pinned Bayley, but I guess the result worked.

Does anybody else feel like Bayley's popularity isn't at it's peak like it was in London. Neither is Asuka's really. But I think Asuka becoming the new champ was the right choice and I think she can do a lot for the division as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Piece of shit doctors! Let Joe bleed!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

Pg sucks :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon

PG sucks chant :mark:


----------



## Reotor

FUCK OFF THOSE FUCK DOCTORS!
LET THEM FIGHT!
LET THEM FIGHT!


----------



## The True Believer

Delbusto1 said:


> Balor came out with the texas chainsaw massacre thing but he looking like Spider-Man.


Spider-Man has AT LEAST 50x more swagger than Finn Bálor. :fuckedup


----------



## Amber B

Never thought I'd see the day where Drake Younger is cleaning up blood.


----------



## Roamin' Rains

Love this fucking crowd. Fuck PG.


----------



## DoubtGin

You can see how both Joe and Balor want to continue and you waste minutes on that crap. It takes away from the match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

The doctors trying to ruin a great match.


----------



## safc-scotty

Joe is on fire. Great start to this.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Joe is SHOWING OUT tonight!


----------



## Hibachi

This is horseshit....


----------



## MyaTheBee

Fucking stupid doctors...


----------



## DGenerationMC

Spidey said:


> Spider-Man has AT LEAST 50x more swagger than Finn Bálor. :fuckedup


I miss Tobey Maguire


----------



## Tommy-V

This is ruining the match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This is awesome. "Fuck PG!"


----------



## RyanPelley

Never cared for Joe, but this heel run is making me a fan. Dude is on fire tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Let him wrestle, you pussies


----------



## Redzero

FUCK PG.


----------



## DoubtGin

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*PG Sucks but so does losing mass amounts of blood and risking serious damage. STFU ignorant fans.*


----------



## finalnight

It's after 9 o'clock even on the west coast why the fuck are they worried about blood?


----------



## [email protected]

Selling that cut the right way just got Joe the rest of the way over with the NXT crowd. That's how performance art works.


----------



## Blade Runner

These interruptions are seriously hurting the flow of this match


----------



## The One Man Gang

I usually hate the cringey NXT crowd chants, but "Fuck PG". :ha


----------



## Slider575

Vince you let Roman Reigns blade for fuck sake


----------



## drew8117

[email protected] said:


> Ok so.........these 2 said fuck it, and are up for the challenge of trying to be best on the show.....I respect the hell out of that




My thoughts too. And I've never seen a match stopped this much for blood before. Not in this company at least.


----------



## Reotor

This match is ruined
fuck this.
Joe should pull a Brock and just throw them off the ring


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fuck PG! YASSSSSSSSS


----------



## TripleG

JESUS! 

You know, I'm all for the safety of the wrestler's and everything, but they are going to get busted open hardway from time to time and guys like Joe know how to deal with it. Just let them perform guys! Come on!


----------



## Headliner

:francis :francis :francis :francis


----------



## Daemon_Rising

This is bullshit


----------



## Tiago

Fuck man, just let them fight! the blood actually adds to the authenticity! Fucking ref stoppages..


----------



## zzz888

They are fucking destroying the match with this ref bullshit.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Reotor said:


> Fixed it for you
> You welcome.


Thanks man. That match was the best thing I've seen in a long time. :mark::woo


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"Fuck PG" should be a weekly chant.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

The doctors are arguably the best heels of 2016 so far right now.


----------



## Amber B

This is so messing up the flow of the match. I'm dying :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J

It's not that there's blood on his face and its PG.

It's for the safety of Joe. There's a lot of blood coming out.


----------



## SpeedStick

Stephanie looks super pissed about the blood , two guys getting fined


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Ironic with all this blood that its Drake Younger who is the ref


----------



## Vic Capri

FUCK PG! chant :lol

- Vic


----------



## Arthurgos

As much as the Doctors stuff is halting the match, people are getting behind Joe.. If Finn turns heel with the Balor Club it could be one of the best double turns we have seen.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

This ref is a JOBBER.


----------



## finalnight

Could you have imagined WWE trying to interrupt a Lesnar Undertaker Match to stop blood that many times and for that long? I think they would have murdered the entire ring crew.


----------



## RKing85

It's not WWE RAW level yet, but they are going really heavy on the camera cuts in this one.


----------



## Atarwii

Doctors need to chill, this aint boxing.. let them fight.


----------



## Delbusto

That cut is obviously going to keep leaking, stop being dumbasses and derailing the momentum of the match.


----------



## MyaTheBee

LMAO @ the doctors...C'mon with this shit.


----------



## DoubtGin

This match is ruined.


----------



## Roxinius

There's no way they are going to stop the bleeding thsts a bad cut in a worse place


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Could this be a work? It's getting ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Imagine the boos if they stop the match


----------



## Daemon_Rising

MATCH IS DEAD.

Fuck this is horrible.


----------



## Tempest

Daaamn, this seems like the most hard hitting TakeOver I've seen.


----------



## TripleG

WWE Medical Team = Top heels of the night.


----------



## Afrolatino

If at least were a cute ''diva'' like Billie Kay who's going to clean Joe's blood, it would be OK :lol


----------



## ironcladd1

The audio in the match is gonna be just one long beep sound :lol


----------



## finalnight

Just call the fucking match and continue it on the pre-show on Sunday. This is stupid of WWE to keep stopping it.


----------



## Razgriz

Stiff as hell match tonight... They look like they're actually trying to kill each other...


----------



## Arthurgos

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Could this be a work? It's getting ridiculous at this point.


If its a work in hopes for a double turn then HHH is a fucking genius.. Its possible.


----------



## ellthom

"let Joe bleed" wow what a sick crowd lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising

I can't take this match seriously now Joe is all cleaned up, sorry, I'm all for safety of wrestlers too, but this is horrible, just let them bleed and fight.


----------



## Vic Capri

The biggest heel on the NXT roster right now? The WWE doctor.

- Vic


----------



## Fissiks

Razgriz said:


> Stiff as hell match tonight... They look like they're actually trying to kill each other...


i guess they figure the only way to top Sami vs Nakamura was to commit murder


----------



## jacobdaniel

:lmao Let Joe bleed


----------



## Roach13

Arthurgos said:


> As much as the Doctors stuff is halting the match, people are getting behind Joe.. If Finn turns heel with the Balor Club it could be one of the best double turns we have seen.


yup


----------



## SpeedStick

finalnight said:


> Could you have imagined WWE trying to interrupt a Lesnar Undertaker Match to stop blood that many times and for that long? I think they would have murdered the entire ring crew.


Undertaker vs Triple H had blood that match was stop , both man got fined after the match tho


----------



## RyanPelley

Vince's Mind =

"Breaking News: Class Action Lawsuit vs. WWE for tramautized children who were unaware that people bleed."


----------



## drew8117

TripleG said:


> WWE Medical Team = Top heels of the night.




Medical Team = Authority


----------



## Sincere

Lol. Everyone in this crowd be like


----------



## Prayer Police

at least they put vasaline on that bitch.


----------



## [email protected]

Finn has found his groove in WWE. He definitely had his lulls here and there, but he seems to have the flow of it down lately. A freaking treasure to watch.


----------



## BoJackson

CM Punk says the WWE doesn't care about it's performers

"OMG he's so right fuck the WWE!"

Doctors try to make sure a talent is okay during a match

"OMG Fuck the doctors! Let him bleed!!!!!!!"


----------



## Daemon_Rising

RyanPelley said:


> Vince's Mind =
> 
> "Breaking News: Class Action Lawsuit vs. WWE for tramautized children who were unaware that people bleed."


More likely to get sued for Nakamura's seizure-inducing intro, than any trauma from seeing blood.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

The old expression is "red is green". At the right times: blood helps eccentuate character traits that can lead to overness and drawing money man. WWE has extensive tests for talent: it isn't like Hep C is gonna be contracted. Really a hamstring and this isn't ballet and the cut is coming from the eye and it looks like the orbital area ala Kenny Florian after BJ Penn. Isn't like an Eddie Guerrero life threatening deal from JBL's headshot with blood from the freaking head. Let him go Joe is a long vet and knows it ain't ballet.


----------



## PraXitude

I'm glad Balor's not wrestling against Magic Johnson right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This had been a hard hitting match so far. Better than I expected.


----------



## Arthurgos

Just going to say if this is not a work, HHH has some new idea's for whats to come .


----------



## drew8117

Flow of the match is back at least.


----------



## Slider575

RyanPelley said:


> Vince's Mind =
> 
> "Breaking News: Class Action Lawsuit vs. WWE for tramautized children who were unaware that people bleed."


The only thing worse than boobs is nipples, and there are four of them in the match. Think of the children!


----------



## Batz

BoJackson said:


> CM Punk says the WWE doesn't care about it's performers
> 
> "OMG he's so right fuck the WWE!"
> 
> Doctors try to make sure a talent is okay during a match
> 
> "OMG Fuck the doctors! Let him bleed!!!!!!!"


They're not trying to check on talent, they want to stop blood because they promised sponsors that the WWE product is a blood-free one.


----------



## Reotor

BoJackson said:


> CM Punk says the WWE doesn't care about it's performers
> 
> "OMG he's so right fuck the WWE!"
> 
> Doctors try to make sure a talent is okay during a match
> 
> "OMG Fuck the doctors! Let him bleed!!!!!!!"


Riiiiiight because getting a little blood on the face and a fucking untreated infection are completely the same


----------



## DoubtGin

Alright, they still managed to get the flow back. Hope the doctors dont interfere anymore.

Match is very hard-hitting.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Why are these dudes wrestling like it's real life...This is some stiff shit.


----------



## Sincere

Awesome exchange right there


----------



## Slider575

I'm surprised they still like Joe use the muscle buster with what happened to Tyson Kidd. I'm not saying it was Joes fault but in todays WWE they typically want to get rid of "dangerous" things like Rollins curb stomp


----------



## Delbusto

Outside of the cleanup breaks, this match is turning out a million times better than I though it would. This is pretty freaking good.


----------



## zzz888

Fucking love this match. They are just beating the shit out of eachother.


----------



## Y.2.J

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT LOL


----------



## Reotor

comeback city


----------



## Vic Capri

Stiff matches. Blood. Vulgar crowd. Kudos to Triple H for bringing back ECW!

- Vic


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Finn retains


----------



## MyaTheBee

LMAO!?? What a weird ass finish......


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Great match with a Raw type ending :kobelol


----------



## Roamin' Rains

Great match great event top the bottom. Not a single bad match. 5/5 instant classic.


----------



## Mikecala98

Austin Bret finish!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So who gets called up on the guy side on Monday?


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Fuck that shit what a crap main event.


----------



## DoubtGin

Match felt so off because of the doctors stepping in THREE times. Kinda awkward pacing because of that.

I'm still glad Balor won but this could have been so much better.


----------



## RyanPelley

Gimme a fucking break.


----------



## Batz

Now that was anti-climatic.


----------



## marshal99

Guess finn is not yet ready for the main roster. Maybe it's fatjoe going to the main roster instead.


----------



## The True Believer

They repeated the end of Austin/Hart @ SS '96. Nice...I guess.


----------



## Sincere

Great finish. Great match. Is Finn not getting the call up?


----------



## Tempest

Is it just me or does most of these matches look like battles?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I liked the match but the doctors really ruined it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Balor is stuck in NXT 4 lyfe.


----------



## Headliner

Seen that Hart/Piper Mania 8/Austin/Hart SS 96 finish from a mile away.


----------



## Bayley <3

The blood issue is an understandable one. You don't want any nasty surprises from open wounds. It's a safety issue I 100% understand that. 

It does ruin the flow of the matches though, having them drag Joe off mid match.


----------



## Reotor

Wrong guy won


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Well that was terrible.


----------



## Razgriz

Should have had Balor be passed out during his pin... Then we would have had our trilogy... 

Not a bad match IMO.


----------



## drew8117

Why do people keep saying this match was stiff and complaining that they're fighting like it's real? 

That's why the match was so damn good IMO.


----------



## TripleG

Yeeeeah, weakest Takeover main event to date. 

The constant match stoppages to stop Joe's bleeding really threw the match off and what we did get wasn't that different from what we saw in London a few months ago. 

Not terrible, but not the greatest either.


----------



## YestleMania

What a great, grueling match.


----------



## Tommy-V

TheLooseCanon said:


> So who gets called up on the guy side on Monday?


Enzo and Cass


----------



## Y.2.J

I really thought Joe was going to win this one.

Balor Club on standby.


----------



## MEMS

Great match. Love the finish. 

Balor is such a star how can you not like him.


----------



## NSWRUN

Baylor is odd, i don't really seem him going anywhere on this "demon" gimmick


----------



## Delbusto

Ah why did Balor have to freaking retain though


----------



## Hibachi

Didn't expect a 3 count there


----------



## RKing85

good match, but the doctor stoppages just killed the flow of it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

And people said this was gonna be better than WM? WM must be really really bad to be worse than this shit.


----------



## Blade Runner

Match was very good, but the constant interruptions from the doctor hurt it IMO


----------



## FightOwensFight

Fuck Wrestlemania that was the real show of the weekend.


----------



## Redzero

Bullshit ending.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Nice WM8 Bret/Piper style end to that match. Great show!!!!!*


----------



## Arthurgos

Looks like the doctors did mess up the pace of this match... unfortunate cool finish but is that it this screams like there is more to come.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can we get a surprise for the end of the show?????


----------



## MyaTheBee

Still waiting for Balor to turn heel and bring out the bulle....Balor club.


----------



## drew8117

Tempest said:


> Is it just me or does most of these matches look like battles?




Yeah? Is that a bad thing?

I like that they all seemed to be knock down drag outs, and not overly scripted looking like on the main roster. 

I still don't get these types of complaints.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wish NXT would include some kind of "big moments" after/during their main events.


----------



## Y.2.J

Nakamura vs Zayn was the match of the night. But that was expected, the only match I really wanted to see, at least it lived up to the hype.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Awesome show. Can't see Mania touching it.

Joe's gotta be going to Raw.


----------



## Phaedra

Colour me shocked. I thought when he won that Joe was going to rail on him big time and then the big save ... oh they are saving that bitch for Monday or even Sunday, who knows.


----------



## MEMS

marshal99 said:


> Guess finn is not yet ready for the main roster. Maybe it's fatjoe going to the main roster instead.


Oh he's ready. But they are going to be very careful with him because he's going right into the main event and is going to be a monster star.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

So uhhh anyone know what happened to that security guard that Joe literally killed when he thew Balor over the barricade?


----------



## Afrolatino

It was a great wrestling night, Nakamura is going to be a sensation in WWE too if he's allowed to.
Great to see the ''queen rainbow'' finally champion.

And it was about time to have Joe in the main roster.


----------



## BX Express

Didn't like the end, but overall a good show.


----------



## Roach13

Very good match Probably the best Takeover


----------



## Sarcasm1

Anti-climatic.


----------



## Sincere

I thought the doc stoppages turned out to be a happy accident, tbh. They built some anticipation, uncertainty, and introduced a different element to the match. The flow was disrupted, sure, but it heightened the drama, so not entirely negative IMO.


----------



## TripleG

Overall another very good Takeover! 

We got an awesome Nakamura/Zayn match, a very good Women's match, a very good tag team opener, and two big title changes. 

Main event stumbled a bit, but to be honest, it was the match I was least excited about, and all the stuff I wanted to see packed huge punches, so I'm fine.


----------



## Mra22

Man are they ever gonna give Joe a title run??! Come on....


----------



## BK Festivus

Just imagine how much better that match would have been with the blood and without the ref stoppage. They were putting it all out there but the flow of the match was off because of the doctors getting in the way.


----------



## Tempest

drew8117 said:


> Yeah? Is that a bad thing?
> 
> I like that they all seemed to be knock down drag outs, and not overly scripted looking like on the main roster.
> 
> I still don't get these types of complaints.


...it wasn't a complaint it was observation. I actually love that it was so hard hitting.


----------



## Arthurgos

Ratman said:


> And people said this was gonna be better than WM? WM must be really really bad to be worse than this shit.


Okay sure , it was an amazing show with the main event only being the weakest due to the doctor stoppages.


----------



## Blade Runner

Overall a very entertaining show. The crowd was FIRE and most of the matches delivered


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Wow! Just wow what an event!

Without getting into too much detail right but I give the show 10/10


And also.. Bobby Roode!!


----------



## DoubtGin

This was probably the best Takeover overall. Not a single bad match.


----------



## drew8117

Ratman said:


> And people said this was gonna be better than WM? WM must be really really bad to be worse than this shit.




Did you watch just one match?

I think people are overhyping the Zayne match, but it was really damn good and Every match, even the main event with issues, all delivered. 

WM will be hard pressed to top without forced celebrities and stuff.


----------



## jacobdaniel

So Joe headed to the main roster then? I mean he's challenged for the NXT title TWICE and lost both times.


----------



## Reotor

Man that was a good show, I'm still shaking from Zayn Nakamura match.
No way in hell any part of WrestleMania will top what we just saw. with the exception of the women...maybe.


----------



## SashaXFox

HEY YOU WANT JOHN CENA BOOKING? Well here try rubbing this BS paste on yourself and claim to be a demon
And you'll beat people that you shouldn't.

All jokes aside that demon shit is annoying.Nothing more then a plot device for Cena level booking.


----------



## Y.2.J

Thinking more on it...

Balor winning makes more sense. Samoa Joe is probably off to the main roster now. He's way more ready than Balor.

Balor still needs to work on his stuff IMO, he's just way too bland and uninteresting...demon or not.


----------



## Braylyt

Good event. A 4 and a 3,5 star match but it's not gonna be anywhere close to topping WrestleMania.


----------



## SpeedStick

Wait Stephanie McMahon getting mad about the blood , but the WWE did do the fake blood thing early this year


----------



## Reotor

Y2-Jerk said:


> So uhhh anyone know what happened to that security guard that Joe literally killed when he thew Balor over the barricade?


he died, what more can happen to him?


----------



## drew8117

Tempest said:


> ...it wasn't a complaint it was observation. I actually love that it was so hard hitting.




Same here. I've seen many complaints though.


----------



## SHEP!

The main event was a good match, but fuck those doctors killing all the heat. You can guarantee if HHH or Reigns get busted open at Mania they would not allow that much interference stopping the match in its tracks.


----------



## safc-scotty

DoubtGin said:


> Wish NXT would include some kind of "big moments" after/during their main events.


Pretty much what I was thinking. Was sure Joe was going to go back down to the ring and we were going to get some sort of angle but just ends with Balor celebrating which is a little disappointing.

Loved the show overall though. Tag title match lived up to my high expectations, Nakamura vs Zayn was outstanding, Bayley vs Asuka was very good but suffered a little early on die to the match it followed and I actually really enjoyed the main even despite not really being much of a fan of either guy.


----------



## ellthom

Enjoy your Flo Riders, Reigns main eventing and Ryback/Kalisto matches tomorrow guys...


----------



## Batz

Overall great show. 

Main-event was really the only one that didn't exactly deliver, but we saw some fantastic matches tonight. Possibly a 5 star from Nakamura and Zayn. Great night!!


----------



## Sincere

SashaXFox said:


> HEY YOU WANT JOHN CENA BOOKING? Well here try rubbing this BS paste on yourself and claim to be a demon
> And you'll beat people that you shouldn't.
> 
> All jokes aside that demon shit is annoying.Nothing more then a plot device for Cena level booking.


You're annoying.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Was half expecting Gun & Gallows to show up at the end or even a Roode attack, but very good show overall. 

Was initially disappointed that Bálor v Zayn wasn't happening but the Nakamura debut delivered and the NXT Title match surprised me.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

SashaXFox said:


> HEY YOU WANT JOHN CENA BOOKING? Well here try rubbing this BS paste on yourself and claim to be a demon
> And you'll beat people that you shouldn't.
> 
> All jokes aside that demon shit is annoying.Nothing more then a plot device for Cena level booking.


Speaking the truth that no one wants to hear.

Garbage finish.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I was very impressed with Nakamura/Zayn. I'd rate it 4.5. 

The rest of the card was very average to me. I love the intensity from American Alpha, but the botches from The Revival took away from the match. The women's championship match was somewhat boring. Crowd wasn't really into the AA/Corbin match.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

Top PPV probably the best NXT has done imo.

Nakamura vs Zayn was MOTN. The Tag Team and Woman's match were very good indeed. Title match was good aside from all medics all want to fix Joe's eye up. 

Crobin and Aries was very disappointment, the only real dud on the card.


----------



## drew8117

Braylyt said:


> Good event. A 4 and a 3,5 star match but it's not gonna be anywhere close to topping WrestleMania.




What in WM will be better than these matches?

I can see at least 2, if not 3 matches that NXT had that won't be topped. 

And as a whole show, not sure WM can hit in every match like Takeover just did. 

I hope they can though.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Not a fan of that match. To me they didn't sell the hatred that they were supposed to have for one another. There were a lot of spots and not enough psychology and selling (especially when Finn took the muscle buster). Get the title off Finn.

To compare: Sami/Nakamura had the selling that the main event lacked. They were off-balance and groggy during each strike.

Also Bayley was selling those kicks and such really well too.


----------



## KingCosmos

Most garbage main event i've seen in a while. WTF WWE


----------



## syrusriddick

MEMS said:


> Oh he's ready. But they are going to be very careful with him because he's going right into the main event and is going to be a monster star.


He is going to be a jeff hardy like star on the main roster but for some reason hes just so underwhelming to me. In theory I should like him but he's just meh to me but he can put on some damn good matches. I love his matches just bored by the person i guess.


----------



## Roxinius

I don't get where they go from here with Balor he's now stuck in nxt for months


----------



## Arthurgos

SashaXFox said:


> HEY YOU WANT JOHN CENA BOOKING? Well here try rubbing this BS paste on yourself and claim to be a demon
> And you'll beat people that you shouldn't.
> 
> All jokes aside that demon shit is annoying.Nothing more then a plot device for Cena level booking.


Just stop... I get your not a fan but that is bullshit lol, there is obviously going to be a third match or Joe will be on Raw veeery soon (i hope in the WM Battle Royal now its not on the pre-show).


----------



## Hurin

Sometimes, every now and then, WWE are the ones that remind me why wrestling can be fucking great. Damn good show all around


----------



## Bushmaster

Main event was very good even with all the ref stoppages. The ending was clean which is never bad but kinda ended the special in a meh kind of way. Nakamura/Zayn was an amazing high, just feels bad to end the night like that. Not even a finisher fest to end it :no:


----------



## Arcade

Overall a really good show. Enjoyed the tag match, and Zayn vs Nakamura was amazing. Women's match was decent, but I enjoyed seeing Asuka win the title. Main event wasn't bad either, but probably would've been a lot better without the ref stoppage. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22

The balor demon crap is very corny btw


----------



## Sincere

I can't believe people here are actually calling that "garbage." I mean, you don't have to be totally in love with it, but garbage? Really? Lol. Get over yourselves.

IWC is so shit sometimes.


----------



## josedino salcedo

why do i have a feeling that joe won't even get called up.. He might be NXT4LIFE >


----------



## SashaXFox

Sincere said:


> You're annoying.


You'll realise 1 day.That fin's demon is a plot device and it will beat people based off him being in his final form. I garuntee if he wrestled without paint plot device he would lose more often.


----------



## Arthurgos

The Boy Wonder said:


> I was very impressed with Nakamura/Zayn. I'd rate it 4.5.
> 
> The rest of the card was very average to me. I love the intensity from American Alpha, but the botches from The Revival took away from the match. The women's championship match was somewhat boring. Crowd wasn't really into the AA/Corbin match.


For there to be botches there would have to be more than the 1...


----------



## marshal99

Overall , my ratings for the matches

Revival/American alphas - 8/10 Great match to open takeover
Austin/Corbins - 5/10 Pretty average match imo
Zayn/Nakamura - 6/10 Not a huge fan of this match like others. Felt a bit disjointed and energy imo , hit one move , rest rest rest , reversal , rest rest rest ,etc like 2 old dogs fighting one last match
Asuka/Bayley - 9/10 Awesome and probably the best way for bayley to drop the belt without tapping.
Joe/Finn - 7/10 the stoppage for blood took the momentum of the match a bit


----------



## coreysamson

Man, Joe was on fire, he absolutely killed it out there!

I loved the blood. It added to the imposing image of Samoa Joe. The palm strikes, launching Balor over the barricade; it was like a war.

The ending was underwhelming. Not just because of the roll-up finish but also because this was Joe's time and Balor has had a great run.

It was hilarious seeing Joe getting frustrated with the medical staff and tossing his hands up in the air.

Booked for next Takeover is Joe vs. medical staff in a handicap match.


----------



## Braylyt

drew8117 said:


> What in WM will be better than these matches?


Ambrose vs Lesnar
Triple H vs Reigns
Shane vs Undertaker
Charlotte vs Sasha vs Becky




> And as a whole show, not sure WM can hit in every match like Takeover just did.


They shouldn't either. It's like a 7 hour event, not every match can/should be MOTN candidate.

This event could've really used a cooling down match as well.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Waiting for them to say April fools, & give Bayley the belt back.


----------



## Sincere

SashaXFox said:


> You'll realise 1 day.That fin's demon is a plot device and it will beat people based off him being in his final form. I garuntee if he wrestled without paint plot device he would lose more often.


Stop posting. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## AngryConsumer

marshal99 said:


> Overall , my ratings for the matches
> 
> Revival/American alphas - 8/10 Great match to open takeover
> Austin/Corbins - 5/10 Pretty average match imo
> *Zayn/Nakamura - 6/10 Not a huge fan of this match like others. Felt a bit disjointed and energy imo , hit one move , rest rest rest , reversal , rest rest rest ,etc like 2 old dogs fighting one last match*
> Asuka/Bayley - 9/10 Awesome and probably the best way for bayley to drop the belt without tapping.
> Joe/Finn - 7/10 the stoppage for blood took the momentum of the match a bit


There's always going to be one in the crowd.


----------



## YestleMania

Best to least:

Zayn/Nakamura: Classic match.
Joe/Balor: Great grueling match, ref stoppage be damned.
American Alpha/Revival: Great tag match. Fast paced and fun as hell.
Asuka/Bayley: Very good. Great storytelling.
Corbin/Aries: Decent but nothing to write home about.

Overall: AWESOME show. Two Eva Marie's up.

:eva2:eva2


----------



## SashaXFox

Arthurgos said:


> Just stop... I get your not a fan but that is bullshit lol, there is obviously going to be a third match or Joe will be on Raw veeery soon (i hope in the WM Battle Royal now its not on the pre-show).


Stop what? You act as if i said the match was bad. Im calling out that demon Cena paste. Joe deserved to win that no question.


----------



## almostfamous

Holy shit! I'm sweating after watching that show.

Not a bad match on the card as expected. Zayn/Nakamura was a MOTY contender, up there so far with Tanahashi/Okada and Nakamura/Styles.


----------



## drew8117

Braylyt said:


> Ambrose vs Lesnar
> 
> Triple H vs Reigns
> 
> Shane vs Undertaker
> 
> Charlotte vs Sasha vs Becky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't either. It's like a 7 hour event, not every match can/should be MOTN candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> This event could've really used a cooling down match as well.




Lulz. 

I hope you're right, but I doubt any of those get even close to the hype the Zayne match did.


----------



## Sincere

YestleMania said:


> Best to least:
> 
> Zayn/Nakamura: Classic match.
> Joe/Balor: Great grueling match, ref stoppage be damned.
> American Alpha/Revival: Great tag match. Fast paced and fun as hell.
> Asuka/Bayley: Very good. Great storytelling.
> Corbin/Aries: Decent but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Overall: AWESOME show. Two Eva Marie's up.
> 
> :eva2:eva2


Yeah, I think I could agree with those ratings. Though the Joe/Balor and AA/Revival would be a close call, I think, because that was quite an enjoyable tag team match, too. I think I'd give the edge to Joe/Balor myself.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

IT was SOOOOOOO close to being a perfect 5 star show. Just poor booking and the fact that they had Corbin on the show ruined it.

Zayn/Nakamura and the NXT title match were both fucking fantastic though. Both early contenders for MOTY.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Great show, Nakamura/Zayn was fantastic.


----------



## drew8117

AngryConsumer said:


> There's always going to be one in the crowd.




More than one...in this thread too. 

It wasn't a 5 star match. A damn good one that makes you excited for future matches...4/5 would be a perfect great for it IMO.


----------



## ellthom

Overall only let down by Austin Ares vs Corbin and the doctors in the main event and Balor winning, I really can never get into Balor and I try so hard to want to like him. I can't say a single match was bad to be honest.

Still overall awesome PPV


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Arthurgos said:


> For there to be botches there would have to be more than the 1...


There was more than one. Watch the match again.


----------



## SashaXFox

Sincere said:


> Stop posting. You're embarrassing yourself.


No your just trying to hide the fact that what im saying is true.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Just absolutely incredible. Nothing on WM will top Zayn/Nakamura. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## JBLoser

My girl lost :sad:

What a fucking show though.


----------



## TN Punk

marshal99 said:


> Zayn/Nakamura - 6/10 Not a huge fan of this match like others. Felt a bit disjointed and energy imo , hit one move , rest rest rest , reversal , rest rest rest ,etc like 2 old dogs fighting one last match


You forgot that 1 minute stretch where they were in the middle of the ring throwing forearms at each other.
:wink2:


----------



## BoJackson

So can I officially call Balor the NXT Reigns yet?...

orrrrrr are we all still in denial?


----------



## Tim Legend

After 1st watch:

AA vs. Revival: 3 to 3 1/2 range

Corbin Vs Aries: 2 1/2 to 3 

Zayn Vs Nakamura: 4 to 4 1/2 range

Bayley vs Asuka: 3 1/2 to 4 

Joe Vs Finn: 3 1/2 solid, doctors interference didn't help really.. 

Fantastic Event... underwhelming finish though... still that was a fun 2 hours 

Mania is going to be a 7 hour bore fest


----------



## The Boy Wonder

☆Shala☆;58555577 said:


> Just absolutely incredible. Nothing on WM will top Zayn/Nakamura. Absolutely nothing.


Probably not, but the overall show will be better tomorrow. Tonight's show will be overvalued because of the Nakamura/Zayn match.


----------



## finalnight

SashaXFox said:


> Sincere said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll realise 1 day.That fin's demon is a plot device and it will beat people based off him being in his final form. I garuntee if he wrestled without paint plot device he would lose more often.
Click to expand...

Being in his final form? What is this, a Shonen manga series?


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I don't know nuttin about no indy Japan wrestlers. The only Asian wrestler I ever really liked was Tajiri. Hideo does nothing for me. That said, Nakamura just blew my mind. I feel bad for the people who had to follow that match. Everything after that seemed like a let down. The term "hard act to follow" has never been more appropriate. I feel bad for Bayley and Asuke and Joe and Finn, I just couldn't get into it after that.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

almostfamous said:


> Holy shit! I'm sweating after watching that show.
> 
> *Not a bad match on the card as expected*. Zayn/Nakamura was a MOTY contender, up there so far with Tanahashi/Okada and Nakamura/Styles.


Aries/Crobin says hello, the only match the crowd weren't into. Very slow and plodding. Very disappointed with it.

Nakamura/Zayn was amazing, both men deserve the praise. This is one of the reasons I love wrestling.

Great PPV. WM 32 over to you.


----------



## Roach13

Braylyt said:


> Ambrose vs Lesnar
> Triple H vs Reigns
> Shane vs Undertaker
> Charlotte vs Sasha vs Becky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't either. It's like a 7 hour event, not every match can/should be MOTN candidate.
> 
> This event could've really used a cooling down match as well.


lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder

BoJackson said:


> So can I officially call Balor the NXT Reigns yet?...
> 
> orrrrrr are we all still in denial?


Balor has a great character and is very marketable, but in the ring the guy just isn't that great. He's headlined four NXT shows now and I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## Lavidavi35

finalnight said:


> Being in his final form? What is this, a Shonen manga series?


We haven't even seen Finn's final form...


----------



## Mr. I

Superb show, no complaints. I assume there's a reason for the sudden ending of the main event, probably to do with Joe moving up.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

AngryConsumer said:


> There's always going to be one in the crowd.


Yeah no shit there is always going to be someone who doesn't like something, so how about we stop singling people out and realize wrestling is subjective?

My review: Fuck PG chants were glorious, Joe looked like a beast, glad Finn retained but I so wanted him to turn heel. Great match, as was Nakamura vs Zayn. Glad Aries and Alpha won, and I'm very fucking glad cringe worthy Bayley Cena lost.

8/10 Manias got a tough act to follow.


----------



## marshal99

drew8117 said:


> More than one...in this thread too.
> 
> It wasn't a 5 star match. A damn good one that makes you excited for future matches...4/5 would be a perfect great for it IMO.


It's just my opinion , it was overhyped so maybe my expectations were more, i just find the pacing of the match wasn't for me.When i get flashbacks of kimbo slice vs dada5000 with that lethargic exchange of elbows , it takes you out of the match.


----------



## Arthurgos

The Boy Wonder said:


> There was more than one. Watch the match again.


No there wasn't, the only other botch they turned into another movie you might want to watch it again..


----------



## Frost99

KingCosmos said:


> Most garbage main event i've seen in a while. WTF WWE


Wait till Hunter/#REIGNS-A-MANIA happens........


Be that as it may, boys & girls in the gif of Vince Carter








Zayn/Nakamura is the MATCH OF THE YEAR as of this moments & chances are will still be after this weekend. Absolutely AMAZED, it brought me back to being THAT wrestling fan again, no BS, no backstage stupidly via Vince & Friends, no choosing sides NOTHING all that mattered is what was happening in that ring #Proud2baFAN it's matches like that & HBK/Taker as examples of why wrestling holds such a special place in my heart.

Everything else from the opening bell to closing one was met with such enjoyment from myself. Sure Aries/Crobin wasn't jaw dropping but Corbin is Roman's double and HE SUPPOSED TO BE HATED really enjoy the persona and very excited to see what happens next, it's great with all these TNA add on's like them or not will help future stars like a Corbin, Crews ect all get better and if they can get a chance to shine I'm all for it. Also the "FUCK PG" chants warmed my heart, nobody is calling for a blood bath but honestly it was TOO MUCH clean up for a cut that happened naturally unlike Reigns/HHH weeks ago.

Basically this was MY WrestleMania in terms of matches NOT NEEDING gimmick to get over but instead GREAT wrestling (_in most cases_), a story & a fan base who ADDED to the show instead of taking away (_although those main roster crowd have to watch a ton of shit so I get why they chant_) Again NXT STEALS the show end of discussion


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

BoJackson said:


> So can I officially call Balor the NXT Reigns yet?...
> 
> orrrrrr are we all still in denial?


IF anything Jason Jordan is the Reigns of NXT.

Terrible wrestler brought in because of his athleticism, has no charisma and is being carried by a far better talent?

If they ever break up, people will acknowledge how bad that guy is.


----------



## Arthurgos

The Boy Wonder said:


> Balor has a great character and is very marketable, but in the ring the guy just isn't that great. He's headlined four NXT shows now and I'm just not seeing it.


The guy has had good matches constantly  with and without paint there is a reason the crowd is always behind him.. His biggest issue is his a few of his matches have ended suddenly, i doubt we would have felt that way if the doctors interfered. Oh my the group is turning on Balor because he has won his matches, wow this is becoming comical at this point your all acting like he just took on a faction of guys not selling a single thing on the way >.<.


----------



## Mr. I

The Boy Wonder said:


> Balor has a great character and is very marketable, but in the ring the guy just isn't that great. He's headlined four NXT shows now and I'm just not seeing it.





> but in the ring the guy just isn't that great.


lol get the fuck out

His biggest strength is his in-ring prowess.


----------



## Reotor

My ratings:

1. Zayn/Nakamura - MOTY, 100% no arguments, if you feel differently then you're wrong, you're bad and you should feel bad.
2. American Alpha/Revival - had a botch or two but the intensity and delivery made this the mother of all opening matches, it was awesome.
3. Balor/Joe - Very good match I liked the intensity and psychology in it. might be #2 of it wasn't for those damn doctors every minute.
4. Asuka/Bayley - Solid match, I judge it in comparison to past takeover womens matches and I would rank it also #4 .
5. Baron/Austin - solid heel work by Corbin but overall not a very impressive display. I also wasn't sold on Austin as a face in peril. by far the weakest match of the night.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> IF anything Jason Jordan is the Reigns of NXT.
> 
> Terrible wrestler brought in because of his athleticism, has no charisma and is being carried by a far better talent?
> 
> If they ever break up, people will acknowledge how bad that guy is.


See this is where fans have different likes. I watched tonight and I see Jordan as a future star in the WWE, probably as a heel. I like Gable, but the money is with Jordan.


----------



## MEMS

Roxinius said:


> I don't get where they go from here with Balor he's now stuck in nxt for months


For really the first time in his title reign he now has worthy opponents, and plenty of them.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Damn near perfect show.

Things I loved:

Zayn vs. Nakamura
American Alpha
Corbin's trash talk
Blood in two matches!
A THUNDEROUS "fuck PG" chant

And honourable mention to Crews vs. Sampson becoming a dark match so I didn't have to see it.

Things I didn't like:

The doctor interference in the main event. Yeah, I know it's policy, but sometimes you have to read context. Joe shook it off and was obviously fine to continue, and proved it immediately, getting angrier after every stoppage. Someone in the back should have given the instruction to leave Joe alone, the blood otherwise really added to the big fight atmosphere, and if there's ever a time to make special exceptions, it's Wrestlemania weekend.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

The Boy Wonder said:


> Balor has a great character and is very marketable, but in the ring the guy just isn't that great. He's headlined four NXT shows now and I'm just not seeing it.


Aren't you the same guy that used to say Daniel Bryan was rubbish in the ring?

That's a good sign that Balor is doing a great job in the ring. Balor is a fantastic talent, and if you are a big star in Japan you don't get that unless you are good in the ring.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Frost99 said:


> Wait till Hunter/#REIGNS-A-MANIA happens........
> 
> 
> Be that as it may, boys & girls in the gif of Vince Carter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zayn/Nakamura is the MATCH OF THE YEAR as of this moments & chances are will still be after this weekend. Absolutely AMAZED, it brought me back to being THAT wrestling fan again, no BS, no backstage stupidly via Vince & Friends, no choosing sides NOTHING all that mattered is what was happening in that ring #Proud2baFAN it's matches like that & HBK/Taker as examples of why wrestling holds such a special place in my heart.
> 
> Everything else from the opening bell to closing one was met with such enjoyment from myself. Sure Aries/Crobin wasn't jaw dropping but Corbin is Roman's double and HE SUPPOSED TO BE HATED really enjoy the persona and very excited to see what happens next, it's great with all these TNA add on's like them or not will help future stars like a Corbin, Crews ect all get better and if they can get a chance to shine I'm all for it. Also the "FUCK PG" chants warmed my heart, nobody is calling for a blood bath but honestly it was TOO MUCH clean up for a cut that happened naturally unlike Reigns/HHH weeks ago.
> 
> Basically this was MY WrestleMania in terms of matches NOT NEEDING gimmick to get over but instead GREAT wrestling (_in most cases_), a story & a fan base who ADDED to the show instead of taking away (_although those main roster crowd have to watch a ton of shit so I get why they chant_) Again NXT STEALS the show end of discussion


Yes, this was a PURE WRESTLING EVENT. Very well done. I don't see how the main roster creative team can possibly fuck things up when their 3 big matches are all no DQ. They'll find a way by bringing in the medical staff as surprise run ins...


----------



## marshal99

Jordan reminds me of shelton benjamin a lot.


----------



## Arthurgos

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> IF anything Jason Jordan is the Reigns of NXT.
> 
> Terrible wrestler brought in because of his athleticism, has no charisma and is being carried by a far better talent?
> 
> If they ever break up, people will acknowledge how bad that guy is.


If anything being part of the Tag Team has made him shine more than he ever could on his own, he is even learning to adapt to the style Gable has that people love. Dude can go which is more than anyone can say about Reigns, Jordan just needs to make sure he doesn't grow out his hair .


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Tim Legend said:


> After 1st watch:
> 
> AA vs. Revival: 3 to 3 1/2 range
> 
> Corbin Vs Aries: 2 1/2 to 3
> 
> Zayn Vs Nakamura: 4 to 4 1/2 range
> 
> Bayley vs Asuka: 3 1/2 to 4
> 
> Joe Vs Finn: 3 1/2 solid, doctors interference didn't help really..
> 
> Fantastic Event... underwhelming finish though... still that was a fun 2 hours
> 
> Mania is going to be a 7 hour bore fest


Your ratings are spot on. I had it the same.


----------



## CEEJ

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> IF anything Jason Jordan is the Reigns of NXT.
> 
> Terrible wrestler brought in because of his athleticism, has no charisma and is being carried by a far better talent?
> 
> If they ever break up, people will acknowledge how bad that guy is.


Jason Jordan is money, he's very charismatic, extremely athletic, a top notch wrestler.

When they break up it'll be a test for him, but he has money written all over him. Yes Gable is the better talent right now but that doesn't mean Jordan is being carried by him.


----------



## skarvika

I feel like Zayn is really phoning it in since his return. His matches have been slow paced and filled with rest periods. I'm not exactly sure what happened in this match to deserve a ton of praise...I feel like people think they need to worship this match due to who's involved. It was a decent match. Nakamura looks promising, Sami looks like he doesn't give a shit anymore.
I haven't seen Aries wrestle before today and I'm really not sold. Dude did a few ax handles and dropkicks. It's like a generic starter moveset on WWE 2K. Not impressed at all. Really liked Corbin's entrance attire though.
As for Balor vs Joe, the crowd summed it up best: "_FUCK PG_"
In the end I enjoyed the match but the fluidity was severely broken by the doctors and it's just stupid to be treating pro wrestlers like children. You could tell Joe was irritated. A tough dude like him must feel stupid having a bunch of guys surround him with towels and sterile gloves over a minor cut.
Despite these criticisms, it was all in all a good show and Jordan/Gable vs Dash/Dawson was easily MOTY so far for me...lots of creativity, very well done on both ends. The perfect tag match. Glad Asuka won as well, it's due time for a mix up with the women's title and Asuka would have been my top pick to win it from Bayley.

American Alpha vs The Revival: 5/5
Corbin vs Aries: 2/5
Zayn vs Nakamura: 3/5
Bayley vs Asuka: 3/5
Joe vs Finn: 4/5, could have been 4 1/2 without the interference.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

The Boy Wonder said:


> See this is where fans have different likes. I watched tonight and I see Jordan as a future star in the WWE, probably as a heel. I like Gable, but the money is with Jordan.


If he's a future star then wrestling is dying.


----------



## BoJackson

The Boy Wonder said:


> Balor has a great character and is very marketable, but in the ring the guy just isn't that great. He's headlined four NXT shows now and I'm just not seeing it.


He really doesn't have a character, though. He's basically just a guy, and every now and then he's just a guy who wears body paint. It's unbelievable how similar he and Reigns are. They both have extremely marketable looks, they're both pushed to the moon, protected like no other, but they have zero personality and put on good, not great, matches. Balor needs every bit of a shake up in how he's presented as Reigns does.


----------



## Arthurgos

The Show Stealer said:


> Jason Jordan is money, he's very charismatic, extremely athletic, a top notch wrestler.
> 
> When they break up it'll be a test for him, but he has money written all over him. Yes Gable is the better talent right now but that doesn't mean Jordan is being carried by him.


Jason Jordans only worry is if they try to force push him as a face when he should be the heel of the group if they where ever to split up (that match would be insane there is no doubt).


----------



## THANOS

SashaXFox said:


> Question does Nakamura draw inspiration From musician Prince? Im loving him.


From Michael Jackson and Freddy Mercury.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

ArcticArsenal said:


> *Aren't you the same guy that used to say Daniel Bryan was rubbish in the ring?*
> 
> That's a good sign that Balor is doing a great job in the ring. Balor is a fantastic talent, and if you are a big star in Japan you don't get that unless you are good in the ring.


I never said he was rubbish. I have said that Bryan was overrated.


----------



## Vic Capri

WWE signed Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, AND Robert Roode! Might as well have called this TNA Takeover instead!

- Vic


----------



## Arthurgos

BoJackson said:


> He really doesn't have a character, though. He's basically just a guy, and every now and then he's just a guy who wears body paint. It's unbelievable how similar he and Reigns are. They both have extremely marketable looks, they're both pushed to the moon, protected like no other, but they have zero personality and put on good, not great, matches. Balor needs every bit of a shake up in how he's presented as Reigns does.


Balor is so terrible and has zero personality, that is why not only has he had people just love him from the start no matter where he does. He has also had a documentary been made on the BBC outside of the WWE with WWE doing there own, the BBC one being heavily marketed due to how many people where watching that. If we have to see Balor vs Nakamura for people to realize how great he is in the ring and just how much personality he has in the ring alone..


----------



## CEEJ

Arthurgos said:


> Jason Jordans only worry is if they try to force push him as a face when he should be the heel of the group if they where ever to split up (that match would be insane there is no doubt).


100% Jordan has to turn on Gable, it won't work the other way.


----------



## MEMS

Reotor said:


> My ratings:
> 
> 1. Zayn/Nakamura - MOTY, 100% no arguments, if you feel differently then you're wrong, you're bad and you should feel bad.
> 2. American Alpha/Revival - had a botch or two but the intensity and delivery made this the mother of all opening matches, it was awesome.
> 3. Balor/Joe - Very good match I liked the intensity and psychology in it. might be #2 of it wasn't for those damn doctors every minute.
> 4. Solid match, I judge it in comparison to past takeover womens match and I would rank it also #4 .
> 5. Baron/Austin - solid heel work by Corbin but overall not a very impressive display. I also wasn't sold on Austin as a face in peril. by far the weakest match of the night.


Wow perfect write up. Agree 100% on all of it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> IF anything *Jason Jordan* is the Reigns of NXT.
> 
> *Terrible wrestler* brought in because of his athleticism, has no charisma and is being carried by a far better talent?
> 
> If they ever break up, people will acknowledge how bad that guy is.


:HA


----------



## Arthurgos

The Show Stealer said:


> 100% Jordan has to turn on Gable, it won't work the other way.


If they do it right it could have the makings of a feud to match the best of them, would be like Kurt and Brock's feuds but a LOT more personal.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Revival vs American Alphas*: great opener and I really thought many times during that match that Dash and Dawson would win somehow. Fun match and the emotion American Alpha displayed at the end was refreshing to see. 8/10

*Baron Corbin vs. Austin Aries*: I didn't have a lot of expectation for this match and it was mainly due to me underestimating Corbin. Truth be told, I was actually more impressed with Corbin in this match than Aries. The match just didn't work for me and the ending felt cheap. 5/10

*Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura*: I assumed this would be a good match but would maybe not be what it could've been because Zayn has a match at Mania in a few days, but I'm happy to see Sami completely throw caution to the wind and gave it all he had against Nakamura. I was on my feet throughout this whole match just in awe of these two. 9/10

*Asuka vs. Bayley*: I predicted this would be the match of the night and sadly it just wasn't. The match felt really disjointed and I think the crowd being so in favor of Bayley, kind of took something away from whenever Asuka was on offense. Now, that's not to say the match didn't have very good moments because it had a lot of them, but overall the match didn't work for me. I didn't mind Asuka winning over the beloved Bayley, but I felt the ending just fell flat. 7/10

*Samoa Joe vs. Finn Balor*: Another match I had low expectations for because I was not a fan of their London match. I'm happy to say I was pleasantly surprised this time around because Joe was finally a monster again and he stiffed the shit out of Balor so many times in this match. Joe started bleeding and you could feel that this match was getting to be something special and then just like that, medical came out like 5 or 6 times to try to clean Samoa Joe blood off. Credit to Samoa Joe he brushed off medical, and it made Joe look like a savage and it kind of helped the constant ref stoppage from being such a nuisance. All in all, I really liked this match over their London match. Good main event match. 8/10

Sami Zayn and Nakamura did steal the show and deserve the title of "Match of the Night".


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

AngryConsumer said:


> :HA


Are you laughing in a vain attempt to discredit me in your own mind?


----------



## TN Punk

Arthurgos said:


> Balor is so terrible and has zero personality, that is why not only has he had people just love him from the start no matter where he does. He has also had a documentary been made on the BBC outside of the WWE with WWE doing there own, the BBC one being heavily marketed due to how many people where watching that. If we have to see Balor vs Nakamura for people to realize how great he is in the ring and just how much personality he has in the ring alone..


Thank you!


----------



## PoTayToh

Vince had enough of being outdone so he sent the medical staff out to fuck with the match a little


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

Jason Jordan could be a huge name if developed properly.


----------



## BoJackson

Arthurgos said:


> Balor is so terrible and has zero personality, that is why not only has he had people just love him from the start no matter where he does. He has also had a documentary been made on the BBC outside of the WWE with WWE doing there own, the BBC one being heavily marketed due to how many people where watching that. If we have to see Balor vs Nakamura for people to realize how great he is in the ring and just how much personality he has in the ring alone..


I'd be for a Balor vs Nakamura match. Maybe he'd actually have a match where he isn't completely shown up by a match on the under card for once. He'd likely get embarrassed by Nakamura's ability to actually have a presence in the ring, though.


----------



## THANOS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I knew it was coming but that still made me sick to my stomach. Asuka is about to Balor the Women's division.


How could you say that? Asuka actually has charisma, and a shit ton of it.


----------



## cornfed40

Braylyt said:


> Decent match. Not as good as the tag match but decent enough.
> 
> Nakamura definitely didn't live up to his hype for me.


Thats because you are an idiot fucking troll as youve prooved time and time again. Your opinions are irrelevant and even your mother hates you.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

I think the Corbin match was pretty brutal. It showed his glaring holes for sure. He really needs to work on his character/charisma. Also as someone who has never seen Aries fight before he showed me nothing that would make me remember him.

I've never seen Japanese Freddy Mercury before but I'm going to remember him alright.


----------



## Arthurgos

BoJackson said:


> I'd be for a Balor vs Nakamura match. Maybe he'd actually have a match where he isn't completely shown up by a match on the under card for once. He'd likely get embarrassed by Nakamura's ability to actually have a presence in the ring, though.


Go watch there matches outside of the WWE then come back and say that again , people really do underestimate Balor despite that i will not argue there is always greatness before him on the card (NXT really is awesome). Which is kind of funny since its not so much his fault but his best match on a PPV was in Japan not in the main event against Owens (the last match on that event was terrible though >.<).


----------



## Darren Criss

What match was the match of the night?


----------



## marshal99

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> Jason Jordan could be a huge name if developed properly.


He needs the tag team at the moment or he'll end up like shelton benjamin. See the breaking ground series , jordan was going nowhere in nxt until they paired him with Gable. As the coaches said on the series , it brought out the best in both of them.


----------



## Lavidavi35

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> Jason Jordan could be a huge name if developed properly.


Exactly what I thought during that match. He is what Roman Reigns should've been.


----------



## LaMelo

Darren Criss said:


> What match was the match of the night?


Zayn vs. Nakamura.


----------



## Sweettre15

_Just finished watching NXT Takeover: Dallas. The NXT roster knew what was at stake with this show and made sure they isn't halfass at all.

With the exception of that Aries/Corbin match, every match was great.

*American Alpha vs The Revival:* A topnotch tag team match if there ever was one. It wasn't in the style of say...A young bucks match but it was tag team wrestling at its best with the faces and heels having clear cut strategy and the work in the match being extremely solid.

*Aries vs Corbin:* All I can really say is it was fairly well worked and none of them looked bad. Glad Aries won too

*Sami Zayn vs Nakamura:* I knew this match would be a treat but man...I didn't know just how much of a treat it would be. Just WOW. They went the extra mile with making this match super stiff too. A great match for Sami Zayn to leave NXT on and a great first impression for Shinsuke to the uninitiated fans that haven't seen his work up until this point.

*Bayley vs Asuka:* Now this match wasn't no Zayn vs Nakamura but it was a damn good match nonetheless between Bayley and Asuka that accomplished two things: Showing that Asuka was an unstoppable badass and showing that Bayley wasn't going down unless you took every breathe out of her. Also a very pleasant surprise with Asuka getting the win

*Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe:* Now this match wasn't a chain wrestling extragavanza but came off as a fight especially with Joe not only bleeding but being so vicious in the match too. It made it seem like Balor (even in his demon form) was only able to win by a hair because Joe's aggression couldn't be matched. One thing though, I kinda wanted Joe to win for one simple reason: What's next for Balor?

*Favorite Matches:*

Zayn vs Nakamura

Bayley vs Asuka

American Alpha vs The Revival

*Overall Grade: A-*_


----------



## Arthurgos

If we are going to delay Nakamura going for the title, can the next NXT special be him vs Cesaro?


----------



## Darren Criss

I can't wait to see the matches


----------



## LaMelo

I'm sad about Bayley but at least she looked strong in defeat. I can see some people say she didn't need to lose that way but I'm fine with it.


----------



## geomon

This will probably be the last time we see a Takeover even right before Wrestlemania because I just don't see how Wrestlemania is going to produce a better show than this. I know Wrestlemania will have all the pyro and the glitz and the glam but as far as the show in between the ropes, they can't touch what Takeover did tonight.


----------



## Lothario

The Revival doesn't stand a snowballs chance in hell on the main roster. :lmao You thought The Ascension got it bad? You ain't seen nothing yet! :mj5


----------



## Lavidavi35

Arthurgos said:


> If we are going to delay Nakamura going for the title, can the next NXT special be him vs Cesaro?


My god, what a spectacle it would be!


----------



## LaMelo

So many surprises!


----------



## MEMS

THANOS said:


> How could you say that? Asuka actually has charisma, and a shit ton of it.


We all have different opinions. Mine, I see nothing in Asuka and love Balor. 

In fact this feels like the first time in a long time the women's division has downgraded its champ. And the matches where a new champ was crowned have been absolute classics up until tonight. 

Charlotte over Natty
Sasha over Charlotte, Becky and Bayley
Bayley over Sasha

Asuka over Bayley is a big step back for the division.


----------



## almostfamous

Just watched Nakamura Zayn again. MOTY.

Also that theme music is better than his NJPW music, idk how that is even possible.


----------



## LaMelo

Lothario said:


> The Revival doesn't stand a snowballs chance in hell on the main roster. :lmao You thought The Ascension got it bad? You ain't seen nothing yet! :mj5


I can see them stuck doing nothing in NXT like the jobbers that Alexa Bliss was with.


----------



## Lavidavi35

geomon said:


> This will probably be the last time we see a Takeover even right before Wrestlemania because I just don't see how Wrestlemania is going to produce a better show than this. I know Wrestlemania will have all the pyro and the glitz and the glam but as far as the show in between the ropes, they can't touch what Takeover did tonight.


I feel like they knew this well in advance, hence why there are 3 no DQ matches AND a Ladder match. They literally just made Trips vs Reigns a No DQ without any announcement. They can't deliver wrestling wise what NXT did so they will up the ante with violence, which I honestly don't mind in the least. Bring. The. PAIN!


----------



## LaMelo

Trips nailed it with the theme for Nakamura! :trips9


----------



## AngryConsumer

Lothario said:


> The Revival doesn't stand a snowballs chance in hell on the main roster. :lmao You thought The Ascension got it bad? You ain't seen nothing yet! :mj5


Unfortunately... I agree.


----------



## LaMelo

What arena did they use tonight?


----------



## SashaXFox

Tna must crry every night. Aries Aj and roode in WWE lol. Doing bigger and better things.


----------



## LaMelo

Does anyone think that Finn may still get called up as NXT Champion?


----------



## BoJackson

Arthurgos said:


> Go watch there matches outside of the WWE then come back and say that again , people really do underestimate Balor despite that i will not argue there is always greatness before him on the card (NXT really is awesome). Which is kind of funny since its not so much his fault but his best match on a PPV was in Japan not in the main event against Owens (the last match on that event was terrible though >.<).


I don't really care what Balor did before NXT. What he did before NXT doesn't mean shit at this point. I only care what he's done in the last year or so since he debuted, and what he's done has been completely underwhelming in every sense of the word. His entrance was awesome the first few times, but now that it's shine has worn off, all of Balor's glaring holes as a performer have sprung free. He can't talk, he gives me zero reason to care about him, he can't tell a story in the ring, he has no presence in the ring past his entrance, and his move set is completely forgettable, yet he's been pushed to the moon and protected like he's Triple H's baby. He is Roman god damn Reigns in every possible way. Some people just aren't willing to admit to it, because he's an indy darling.

Meanwhile, Nakamura, in one god damn match, was able to establish a character, a presence in the ring, a style in the ring, and was actually able to tell a story. He was more impressive in one night than Finn has been in his entire run in NXT.


----------



## Razgriz

In order of greatness:

One statement before I begin: I can't remember a PPV where everyone looked good... even in loss. Even better, I felt every match sold very believable stories in the ring. Every match had great psychology IMO. 

From best to not as good

Zayn/Nakamura - This is a match that I'll likely have to watch over again. Aside from his match with Joe.... You can tell Zayn has been working the WWE machine a lot lately. Glad to see some creativity... Nakamura is gonna set NXT on fire with his moves. Dude exudes charisma in the ring. He's probably got a Kevin Owens timeline... 

American Alpha vs The Revival - I really love this match. What made is amazing was the contrasting styles between the teams... AA is all about athleticism and explosiveness and The Revival is about isolation and knock your head off brawling. There was some amazing mat work... but Gable brings that in spades. The dirty heel stuff here was creative and made for some entertaining false finishes. I was on pins and needles. That poor botch... what was great though was that they recovered as the consummate professionals they are. I'm glad AA went over... Wonder if they can milk a rematch and build some more teams up.

Tied:

Joe v Finn: People just need to accept that blood stoppages are gonna happen in this day in age. I think I remember reading that the State Athletic Commissions are the people requiring them to happen. Seems dumb and I know fans are bloodthirsty but chill out some... this isn't some third rate CZW show. They both looked like they were actually trying to knock the fuck out of each other though. Everything looked so damn stiff, not to mention Joe probably killing that poor security guard. Dude looked dead. The finish was a little weird, I wish there was a little bit more fuckery... like say Finn passed out on his feet as he pinned Joe but overall not a bad match. Seems that they had to rush to some spots because they were running out of time given the amount of blood and that might have contributed to Finn's superman recovery. But I'll take it.. 

Bayley v Asuka: This poor match had to come after MOTY. I honestly don't know why they didn't put Corbin v A Double between them. If you're a DJ you don't stick all your club bangers all in a row. You put some space in between so that there's peaks and valleys. It was actually a really good match too. I really liked it. It started out slow but man did it catch fire. I swear some people are gonna be in shock for days. Glad to see Asuka win too IMO. You have Nia, Emma, Eva, Alexa and Dana to feud with... That's not terrible... need to see what other girls step up. 

One step lower:

Corbin v Austin Ares - This feud's not over... Ares has the Indy acumen to be Corbin's "Achilles heel". They both looked great but it wasn't nearly as good as all the other ones. I did like it though because of Corbin's pissed off heel antics. If Joe leaves for RAW, Baron Corbin's character work solidly puts him as top heel in NXT. The man is just letting it click. All the shit talking in the ring and just letting himself be the imposing figure he's supposed to be totally sells who he is. The sneaky finish protects Corbin too... so I'm not too worried about it.

Fucking amazing card 9 out of 10. Top to bottom one of the best cards in a long, long time.


----------



## SashaXFox

Kemba said:


> What arena did they use tonight?


Kay Bailey center. Ironic Bayley lost.


----------



## LaMelo

SashaXFox said:


> Tna must crry every night. Aries Aj and roode in WWE lol. Doing bigger and better things.


They could have had James Storm also but he lost his mind.


----------



## RKing85

they were in a convention center. They should have booked the hockey arena. Easily would have sold it out.

The opener outside of the one botch was excellent. Aries/Corbin was meh. I just can't get into either of those guys. Nakamura/Zayn....nothing needs to be said. Amazing. The women's match was good, but I had higher expectations for it. And the main event. Fuck the doctor stoppages. Killed the flow of the match.


----------



## marshal99

SashaXFox said:


> Tna must crry every night. Aries Aj and roode in WWE lol. Doing bigger and better things.


Ditzy Carter will just use it to proclaim that tna has the best talents in the world hence why wwe is stealing off them.


----------



## RKing85

SashaXFox said:


> Kay Bailey center. Ironic Bayley lost.


Not ironic.


----------



## LaMelo

SashaXFox said:


> Kay Bailey center. Ironic Bayley lost.


I hope that she debuts on Raw soon.


----------



## LaMelo

RKing85 said:


> they were in a convention center. They should have booked the hockey arena. Easily would have sold it out.
> 
> The opener outside of the one botch was excellent. Aries/Corbin was meh. I just can't get into either of those guys. Nakamura/Zayn....nothing needs to be said. Amazing. The women's match was good, but I had higher expectations for it. And the main event. Fuck the doctor stoppages. Killed the flow of the match.


The crowd was almost blacked out it was so dark. I couldn't tell where they were.


----------



## LaMelo

I hope Bobby Roode gets the next title shot.


----------



## XxTalonxX

NXT: TakeOver: Dallas was awesome & has lived up to all of the NXT Takeover events


----------



## LaMelo

Why didn't Crews wrestle?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

THANOS said:


> How could you say that? Asuka actually has charisma, and a shit ton of it.


Yea but she can't speak and can only make one face. All her feuds are going to develop the same way: somebody challenges or attacks her, she does the sadistic smile, they get scared, she borks them at the TO. That's going to get boring just as quickly as Balor did.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Caught the last three matches.

Zayn/Nakamura was OFF THE CHARTS!! Shinsuke Nakamura was everything advertised, and Sami Zayn was everything you could ask for in his graduation match.

Well, they did it. No word on how Izzy's feeling right now, but Bayley went out like a champion -- passed out, never quit, fought to the last. I do see a very real problem, once Bayley graduates (and I note she DID NOT get the send-off here, so it does sound like they will rematch at some point, even if she debuts at Smarkamania), and it's a problem I saw with Gordy and Dr. Death in WCW: Who do you CREDIBLY put the belt on past this point? Nothing against Asuka/Kana in the least, but, save Nia Jax with some seasoning, who even could remotely last five minutes with that buzzsaw with the belt? That's the only problem I have with this, except how do you have them follow Nakamura/Zayn? They damn well tried.

And then we get to curse WWE and their PG rules. That blood stoppage situation killed the main event. KILLED IT DEAD!

Don't get me wrong -- they tried to work around it. But, especially with a result that, given the current roster situation AND the two previous matches, was more than a little surprising, I almost would've gone with the ending which might've caused a riot and stopped the match completely.

I'm left with one real question after watching Balor/Joe II: How in the freaking Hell are they going to credibly do Shane/Taker and not blast the both of them open at one point or another? (And probably Vince and some others as well...)


----------



## LaMelo

I really hope that Finn still helps Shane.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea but she can't speak and can only make one face. All her feuds are going to develop the same way: somebody challenges or attacks her, she does the sadistic smile, they get scared, she borks them at the TO. That's going to get boring just as quickly as Balor did.


Maybe, but what the Hell are you going to do?

I don't mean this to slam, but who, credibly, can go five minutes with Asuka now that she's champion (assuming Bayley, after her rematch, goes up)?


----------



## Sarcasm1

Wrestlefire said:


> Maybe, but what the Hell are you going to do?
> 
> I don't mean this to slam, but who, credibly, can go five minutes with Asuka now that she's champion (assuming Bayley, after her rematch, goes up)?


Time to start pushing those Aussies (Peyton & Billie Kay) they signed last year. Nia Jaxx right now is the only one that has any credibility besides Bayley.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Sarcasm1 said:


> Time to start pushing those Aussies (Peyton & Billie Kay) they signed last year. Nia Jaxx right now is the only one that has any credibility besides Bayley.


And that's going to take time. You basically are now forced to have Asuka just eat the division alive and send Bayley up while you try to either groom or find somebody else.

As I said, it's the same problem I had with the Miracle Violence Connection winning the WCW Tag belts.


----------



## Reotor

MEMS said:


> We all have different opinions. Mine, I see nothing in Asuka and love Balor.
> 
> In fact this feels like the first time in a long time the women's division has downgraded its champ. And the matches where a new champ was crowned have been absolute classics up until tonight.
> 
> Charlotte over Natty
> Sasha over Charlotte, Becky and Bayley
> Bayley over Sasha
> 
> Asuka over Bayley is a big step back for the division.


In terms of pure wrestling ability, I disagree, Asuka is better than all the 4HW, she's a tier above them.
But in terms of character and charisma, yes I agree, its a step down. You could see it in the crowed reaction to her win, they were disappointed. Maybe if Asuka was a monster heel psycho killer it could work better.

An even further step down if you consider that outside Bayley NXT has no other woman credible enough to challenge her, its going to be boring.
which is why I think Bayley will stick around more and not go down to main roster just yet.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Reotor said:


> In terms of pure wrestling ability, I disagree, Asuka is better than all the 4HW, she's a tier above them.
> But in terms of character and charisma, yes I agree, its a step down. You could see it in the crowed reaction to her win, they were disappointed. Maybe if Asuka was a monster heel psycho killer it could work better.
> 
> An even further step down if you consider that outside Bayley NXT has no other woman credible enough to challenge her, its going to be boring.
> which is why I think Bayley will stick around more and not go down to main roster just yet.


I actually see Bayley pulling temp double duty. She debuts at Smarkamania, and gets the Sami Zayn treatment.

Asuka buzzsaws the division completely -- which is one reason I do question the decision, but necessity is often mother of invention.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

In his debut match Shinsuke Nakamura has already demonstrated that he should be main eventing a Wrestlemania.


----------



## marshal99

Sarcasm1 said:


> Time to start pushing those Aussies (Peyton & Billie Kay) they signed last year. Nia Jaxx right now is the only one that has any credibility besides Bayley.


Mandy Rose , haha !!


----------



## Jbardo

Revival v Ameican Alpha - ***1/2

Aries v Corbain - **1/2

Zayn v Nakamura - ****1/2

Asuka v Bayley - ***3/4

Joe v Balor - ***3/4


----------



## elo

Asuka could go with half the men on the main roster, it's what makes her tough to book in the WWE women's scene as there's not many women that look credible in the ring with her, she has incredible fitness and agility, a master-technician due to her dojo upbringing, she really is the Lesnar of the women's division - a beast.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously

The fucking doctors get on my nerves. I got even more pissed because thats when I noticed Linda McMahon in the front row. The last person I want to see


----------



## Starbuck

Show was insane live. INSANE. Wow. I'm still buzzing.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Joe E Dangerously said:


> The fucking doctors get on my nerves. I got even more pissed because thats when I noticed Linda McMahon in the front row. The last person I want to see


Oh?


----------



## Reotor

elo said:


> Asuka could go with half the men on the main roster, it's what makes her tough to book in the WWE women's scene as there's not many women that look credible in the ring with her, she has incredible fitness and agility, a master-technician due to her dojo upbringing, she really is the Lesnar of the women's division - a beast.


Maybe that's the solution. Have Paul Heyman cut her promo's :lol


----------



## Joe E Dangerously

AngryConsumer said:


> Joe E Dangerously said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking doctors get on my nerves. I got even more pissed because thats when I noticed Linda McMahon in the front row. The last person I want to see
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
Click to expand...

? Yeah during the main event. Joe Vs Balor was stopped about 5 times in case you didnt notice. Linda was on camera 4 times too right near where Balor was thrown over the barricade


----------



## witchblade000

Joe E Dangerously said:


> The fucking doctors get on my nerves. I got even more pissed because thats when I noticed Linda McMahon in the front row. The last person I want to see


I was there and never noticed Linda McMahon nor was she ever mentioned. I bet Vince was shittng himself during those "fuck pg" chants though.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Joe E Dangerously said:


> ? Yeah during the main event. Joe Vs Balor was stopped about 5 times in case you didnt notice. Linda was on camera 4 times too right near where Balor was thrown over the barricade


Noticed the stoppages. (How could you not)

Must've missed Linda. Just makes me wonder if she makes another appearance on Sunday.


----------



## PaulHBK

Starbuck said:


> Show was insane live. INSANE. Wow. I'm still buzzing.


Indeed it was. Best wrestling show I've been to in a long ass time...


----------



## marshal99

elo said:


> Asuka could go with half the men on the main roster, it's what makes her tough to book in the WWE women's scene as there's not many women that look credible in the ring with her, she has incredible fitness and agility, a master-technician due to her dojo upbringing, she really is the Lesnar of the women's division - a beast.


Guys ? Nah , while she does wrestle guys in japan - Tajiri KO her with 0ne of his kicks. 
Nxt is a developmental brand , Asuka being there as champ can help all the upcoming women there. She was booked as a monster and Bayley was always booked as a babyface underdog so the finish of their match is perfect.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Wrestlefire said:


> And that's going to take time. You basically are now forced to have Asuka just eat the division alive and send Bayley up while you try to either groom or find somebody else.
> 
> As I said, it's the same problem I had with the Miracle Violence Connection winning the WCW Tag belts.


You don't need much time to build mini feuds for Asuka. Alexa can talk her way into a feud. If Dana is healthy again, she can feud with Asuka again. Nia Jaxx was teased before. These three after Bayley's rematch can possibly last to the fall. By then, hopefully other girls are pushed. 

I'm assuming Bayley is going to get a rematch at the next Takeover (Around June), regardless if she is on the main roster or not. I believe the next 4 weeks of NXT are from Axxess, so by May, you have a month to build the rematch.


----------



## THANOS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea but she can't speak and can only make one face. All her feuds are going to develop the same way: somebody challenges or attacks her, she does the sadistic smile, they get scared, she borks them at the TO. That's going to get boring just as quickly as Balor did.


Turn her heel? :draper2


----------



## Natecore

Starbuck said:


> Show was insane live. INSANE. Wow. I'm still buzzing.


I watched it at home and I can't sleep. Adrenaline rush. Watching it again!


----------



## Wrestlefire

Sarcasm1 said:


> You don't need much time to build mini feuds for Asuka. Alexa can talk her way into a feud. If Dana is healthy again, she can feud with Asuka again. Nia Jaxx was teased before. These three after Bayley's rematch can possibly last to the fall. By then, hopefully other girls are pushed.
> 
> I'm assuming Bayley is going to get a rematch at the next Takeover (Around June), regardless if she is on the main roster or not. I believe the next 4 weeks of NXT are from Axxess, so by May, you have a month to build the rematch.


The problem is, save Jaxx, there's no woman on the roster (and I'd say very few on the MAIN ROSTER either) who could credibly go five minutes with Asuka.

I mean, go ahead and do the mini-feuds, yes (Bayley got the same!), but at some point there has to be credibility in who is going to go in there.


----------



## Reotor

I was up all day yesterday, was up all night for this show. Its now 9 AM and I still cant sleep. too much adrenaline.
This show was so awesome.


----------



## The One

What's the appeal of Nakumara? All I saw in his match with Zayn was knees and fists. How is that wrestling?


----------



## Razgriz

Kemba said:


> They could have had James Storm also but he lost his mind.


Wanted to reform Beer Money and have fun... then the other half of beer money said fuck this shit...

Poor guy... lol


----------



## Sarcasm1

Wrestlefire said:


> The problem is, save Jaxx, there's no woman on the roster (and I'd say very few on the MAIN ROSTER either) who could credibly go five minutes with Asuka.
> 
> I mean, go ahead and do the mini-feuds, yes (Bayley got the same!), but at some point there has to be credibility in who is going to go in there.


Debut Athena then. If people were willing to wait 6 months for Bayley to face someone credible like Asuka, then Athena has plenty of time to gain credibility for the unfamiliar viewers. Athena will get over easy with her athletic ability and her finisher.


----------



## FROSTY

Batz said:


> THAT TBONE SUPLEX DOE!!


*Really wish my man Gable pulled out this gem

















for one of the false finishes, that building would've lost their shit!*


----------



## Wrestlefire

Sarcasm1 said:


> Debut Athena then. If people were willing to wait 6 months for Bayley to face someone credible like Asuka, then Athena has plenty of time to gain credibility for the unfamiliar viewers. Athena will get over easy with her athletic ability and her finisher.


The difference here is, in those six months:

She rematched Sasha in the Match of the Year for PWI.
Then, what, Alexa? OK.
She (and the overbooking) made EVA MARIE half-credible...
Nia Jaxx might well have been a shade soon, but they needed somebody.
Then her best friend in Carmella (again, story)...
And then tonight.

I get it, but this is going to be different. Asuka as champion is going to be a SLAUGHTER.


----------



## SAMCRO

The One said:


> What's the appeal of Nakumara? All I saw in his match with Zayn was knees and fists. How is that wrestling?


Nakamura is one of the best wrestlers in the world today. Not every wrestler has to have 40 different grappling maneuvers to be a great wrestler. His style is mostly knees, kicks and punches but he also has a variety of holds like the cross armbreaker, the triangle choke, the release Regal Plex, The Back Stabber, the Sleeper Suplex etc. You haven't seen all he's capable of in that match trust me.

He has a good balance imo, he's mostly a striker but pulls out his signature submission/grappling maneuvers throughout his matches. 

Also when you got guys like Daniel Bryan, William Regal, JR and so many more great minds of the business praising him that should tell you he's pretty great.


----------



## oldirtyd

That was my first time at Nxt tonight. What a great show. Crowd was red hot and Nakamura made a big impression. " Fight forever" said it all. It was a hard act to follow.


----------



## Natecore

The One said:


> What's the appeal of Nakumara? All I saw in his match with Zayn was knees and fists. How is that wrestling?


You got some arm wringers to start the match!!! :mark:


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

I'm gonna watch this fucking PPV again, God bless NXT.


----------



## Oneiros

DoubtGin said:


>


That is iconic. 

I just finished watching this show after waking up, and damn how awesome was that? I was into every single match, but Nakamura vs Zayn absolutely stole the show. Nakamura oozes charisma. I'm speechless after seeing this whole thing, this is the kind of shit that makes me proud to be a wrestling fan. The crowd was hot all night and absolutely killed it in the main event with the anti PG chants.

Good luck to Wrestlemania to top this one... Not like they would have anyway :lol


----------



## Reotor

isn't that nice? they sent Vince to developmental brand to learn how to book a proper PPV :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Sweettre15

Reotor said:


> isn't that nice? they sent Vince to developmental brand to learn how to book a proper PPV :lol :lol :lol


:chlol :chlol :chlol :chlol :chlol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Delbusto

Reotor said:


> isn't that nice? they sent Vince to developmental brand to learn how to book a proper PPV :lol :lol :lol


"I'm loving this Kaientai reunion you got here in NXT!":vince

"Vince, for the last time that's *not* Funaki"


----------



## Banez

Reotor said:


> isn't that nice? they sent Vince to developmental brand to learn how to book a proper PPV :lol :lol :lol


Better late than never


----------



## Morrison17

Crowd was over the top bad. Seems lie those people didn't pay to see wrestling, but payed to just scream and yell alltogether. 

WWE absolutelly killed Shinsukes entrance, which was my fav part about him in NJPW.

What happened to Zayn? He used to be a decent wrestler. He looked so unmotivated.

Worst Aries's match I've seen. And I like Corbin, seriously, I dont blame him or Aries.

Asuka wins = awesome. Bayley coming to main roster = fuck this company.

Skipped main event and opener cause cant care less. 

Match that I care the most was moved to a pre show, what a bummer.


----------



## PowerandGlory

opener was great. the rest of the card was average


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki




----------



## Genking48

Good tag match, the ending was a thing of beauty.

Totally get why Corbin hates indie darlings, they seem to be the only people he can't beat in NXT :lol poor guy

Naka vs Zayn was very good, felt like people overrated it very much when reading through the thread, but I guess that's just people reacting in the moment.

The Queen! :bow 

Amazing at the Balor win, can't wait for the reactions to that.

Feels like NXT only debut "known" people after they've already announced them, where are the vignettes? I guess Asuka had some but most times it's either Regal that announces their newest signing or it's seeing people in front row at shows, takes away all surprise and excitement imo.


----------



## Peerless

Asuka-Bayley is an example of why I hate watching face vs face matches when one of the competitors is 'mega over' while the other is just 'over'. It does more harm than it does good. 

Apart from that, the rest of the event was good. NXT delivering as per usual.


----------



## ElTerrible

Point 1: Your champ walks out with a chainshaw
Point 2: You repeatedly stop the fight, because of a normal combat fight cut, that happens in boxing and MMA every time.

LOGIC. WWE. BRAND IDENTITY.

Point 3: Awesome sellout crowds that are completely different from the WWE main audience. It´s like a different company. 
Point 4: To some extent (beyond PG-13 restrictions) must intentionally sabotage their main product to push NXT and therefore strengthen the WWE network. 
Point 5: You fucked up WWE. Beer Money should have happened.
Point 6: You made it, TNA. Congratulations.


----------



## Restomaniac

Malakai said:


> Corbin has been one of the most improved on the roster ever since he embraced his heelishness.


Sounds like somebody should try this. Don't ya think?


----------



## Kejhill

Main event momentum was totally killed by all that stops.

You can see Reigns and Triple H on a primetime show lose blood but you can't see Samoa Joe doing that in a main event of a PPV show in an online network...are we serious?

Marked out when Samoa Joe got pissed off to referee.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Tremendous show. The difference between the booking in NXT and the main roster is mind-boggling. It's like a college educated adult books NXT and a scatological, muscles/hair-obsessed child books the main roster.

I thought the show peaked with Nakamura-Zayn. Taking into account just how hot the crowd was, it's an easy ****1/2 match. Not a single bad match on the card. Even Corbin-Aries was a good match. Corbin has gotten better.

That was *my* WrestleMania. I'll pass on the bloated (6 hours!) sports entertainment shitfest Sunday night.


----------



## J-B

Show was really good. Tag match was fucking awesome. Zayn/Nakamura went 5 minutes too long in my opinion. Asuka winning was brilliant, it really brought a smile to my face. Balor retaining is fine by me. Aries/Corbin felt really off, god knows what went wrong there.


Can't wait to see Balor tear shit up on the main roster, apparently he's not charismatic though according to some posters on here. That's coming from the same people who seem to love Baron Corbin so much.


----------



## Vårmakos

almostfamous said:


> Just watched Nakamura Zayn again. MOTY.
> 
> Also that theme music is better than his NJPW music, idk how that is even possible.



It really isn't.


----------



## Reotor

Peerless said:


> Asuka-Bayley is an example of why I hate watching face vs face matches when one of the competitors is 'mega over' while the other is just 'over'. It does more harm than it does good.
> 
> Apart from that, the rest of the event was good. NXT delivering as per usual.


Agree, it didn't do any of them any good.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Reotor said:


> Agree, it didn't do any of them any good.


Bayley was going to have to lose to someone credible at some point. They chose well. They chose the most protected/talented female on the roster. There are no heels over/good enough to take the belt from her save, perhaps, Emma.

And Bayley lost clean. That's how you frakking do it.

As opposed to the main roster, where Bayley probably loses clean to Eva Marie and it kills the credibility of the belt, which took years to build, in an instant.


----------



## Reotor

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Bayley was going to have to lose to someone credible at some point. They chose well. They chose the most protected/talented female on the roster. There are no heels over/good enough to take the belt from her save, perhaps, Emma.
> 
> And Bayley lost clean. That's how you frakking do it.
> 
> As opposed to the main roster, where Bayley probably loses clean to Eva Marie and it kills the credibility of the belt, which took years to build, in an instant.


Everything you said is true. (Eva Marie would win by a roll up too)
My beef with it was that Asuka was a face, she should've been a psycho monster heel imo.
you could hear it in the crowed reaction too, mixed reaction at best.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Excellent show!

The only match that I didn't really like was the opener. Chad Gable wasn't a good FIP, and I would've liked to see more limb targeting from Dash & Dawson. Disappointing match (imo) considering the hype that it got.

Aries/Corbin was a pretty good David vs. Goliath type of a match. Good debut for AA.

Nakamura/Zayn was absolutely magical. In a lot ways, it felt like the 2016 version of Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi. To put it simply, one of the greatest matches ever.

Asuka/Bayley was disappointing. It wasn't bad, I actually thought it was pretty good, but I expected better. The structure of the match felt a bit messy, as there was no real storytelling. I liked Bayley going after Asuka's legs, but that was completely no sold & forgotten VERY quickly.

The main event was excellent. The best match that both Finn Bálor & Samoa Joe have had so far in their NXT runs.

Overall I thought the show totally ruled. I will be surprised if WrestleMania is even half as good as this show was.

Here are my star ratings:

The Revival vs. American Alpha - *1/4
Austin Aries vs. Baron Corbin - **3/4
Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - *****
Bayley vs. Asuka - **3/4
Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe - ****1/4


----------



## Itami

Why the fuck was the women's match after Nakamura/Zayn? Fucking annoying. I was looking forward to that the most and I really liked it, but the reactions could've made it ten times better had they had the match before them? So happy Asuka won too. Bayley winning wouldn't be believable to be honest. Also lol at the crowd suddenly not loving Asuka just because they love Beylay too much???

This was an excellent show regardless. Watching this show and then thinking about the main roster wrestlers, I'm just faceplaming. I'm sad that the tag match had those botches, otherwise it was a great match. Nakamura was amazing. Sami Zayn delivered like always. 

It's just weird looking forward to a PPV after being a WWE for so long, and that's how I feel for everything to do with NXT.


----------



## Continuum

"this is awesome" fucking sick and tired of that chant. 3/5 for the show


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Continuum said:


> "this is awesome" fucking sick and tired of that chant. 3/5 for the show


Do yourself a favor and stick to the main roster product. It's boring and the crowds are dead, so you won't have to deal with any intrusive chants.


----------



## What is a Heel

Balor is just much better to watch in person because of how fast and high he jumps during the Coup De Gras and his jumpkicks. Also, its pretty obvious he works better with guys more his size. He was wrestling a guy almost double his weight and took some hard shots. Joe dropped his spine on the barricade into concrete... come on guys...

Haters gonna hate.

And to those of you that think he has no charisma, watch his social media and the funny stuff he does in the house shows. He has a lot of charisma, they just book him as his character. Give him leadership of Bullet Club and see how quick your tune changes.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Thoroughly enjoyed the show last night. 

AA/Revival: Great match, but it didn't get MOTN in my opinion though i had it down as a dark horse. It was a match where pretty much every pinfall was one that i felt could end the match, that's how well done the whole thing was. Shame about the botch from the Revival, but really enjoyed it as a whole. :mark: at AA winning the titles, it's been a long time coming. ***3/4

Aries/Corbin: Wasn't really feeling this match all that much to be honest, neither man seemed to really shine all that much, though the Deep Six on the outside looked very nice. Never really expected it to be much good though, and i've seen a lot worse so hey ho. **1/2 

Nakamura/Zayn: Fucking incredible match, absolutely loved it. It was unpredictable, Nakamura brought everything i was hoping he was going to. His strikes were impactful, him and Zayn had great chemistry and it made for an excellent contest. I even genuinely thought Zayn had won for a minute with the Blue Thunder Bomb. Great way for Sami to say farewell, and an amazing debut for Nakamura. ****3/4

Asuka/Bayley: Bit of a strange decision to put this straight after Zayn and Nak, but the two still delivered very well, the match was great to watch. The face/face encounter might have taken away from it a little bit given the crowd reactions, but you can't take away from what they did. There were a few moments where i genuinely thought that Bayley was retaining, but i'm not surprised Asuka ended up winning. The finish was probably the best they could have done. ****

Balor/Joe: While this was a great match, better than their match from London IMO, the constant tending to Joe's cut really took away from the momentum and flow of the match i think. Again, there were times where i thought Joe was going to end up winning, and in my opinion he probably delivered his best performance since he debuted in NXT, but the manner that he lost was kind of disappointing, it felt lacklustre, and the way that he sort of glared at Balor afterwards before timidly walking away was very strange. All and all a good match to watch but it didn't really 'click' for me. ***1/2

All and all, an excellent show, and Nakamura's debut will stick in the memory for some time i think. :clap to NXT for this. Mania has a job to do for sure.


----------



## ellthom

*American Alpha vs The Revival 8/10 *
Great heart stopping match back and forth crowd was really into it, Jordan and Gable stole the show, the match as super fast paced very technical in places. The Revival pulled off some classic old school tag team heal work during thta match these two shouldn't be counted out and I hope to see them go just as further on the main roster, the match was so good it almost made me forget about that botch.

*Baron Corban vs Austin Ares 5/10*
Weakest match on the card that's for sure, but it was by no means awful, Corban looked strong in the ring which probably was the main purpose of that match, the man has improved so much from when he started and he is NxT's best heel outside Samoa Joe. Not the crowning debut for Ares I'd liked but I guess I expected more but I think we got a suitable outcome, making Ares winning his debut match and Corgan looking strong.

*Sami Zayn vs Shinsuke Nakamura 9/10*
First off I haven't watched much NJPW, I know very little about it and the fact that it's hard to get to watch it where I am, but I have heard and known about Nakamura for a while and the influence he has had in the wrestling world. Next I am not a massive Sami Zayn fan I know he is this huge star for some people, for me he's 'okay' I guess, I don't hate him or dislike his character or anything I just think he's okay. So with that said alone I really shouldn't like this match as much as I did, and my god am I so glad I saw this. Great match, the chemistry, the flow, it was like wrestling ballet in there, if they were using knives. Because my god did a lot of that match just look brutal, I honestly thought someone was going to die. And with that I was kept intrigued throughout, I wanted to know every move, every outcome, who was going to come out on top. This match had "special attraction" written all over it and it delivered in a massive way. If Wrestlemania is going to be as awesome as this bring it on I say.

*Bayley vs Asuka 6/10*
Two of my favourite girls in one match, and it did please me in some ways. The match started slow, it looked like they could have gone faster, but it was going to be hard to follow the last match. But for what it was the girls had a 'good match', some of it looking just as brutal as the men's. But it was just slow, some great holds, usually I don't like it when they go straight for too many holds in a match but I was waiting to see what hold they were going to pull out next. I don't know, kind of like the Corban/Ares, I expected more but wasn't too disappointed. Also that shock ending, I haven't seen a crowd that shocked since Brock Lesner beat the streak, the gasps in that audience I actually laughed at, but at the same time was shocked myself, I don't think Bayley should have lost the title yet, as the story wasn't really built up between the two and it never got really personal as I expected it too, but maybe its a story that can be built up afterwards?. But it was good. I'd lie if I said I didn't enjoy it in some ways.

*Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe 6.5/10*
From the get go Samoa Joe busts an artery, reminded me of Ric Flair level blading. And thank god it wasn't Flair in there bleeding, the doctors would have needed a bucket and giant sponge to soak up that mess. But the match at hand, got better in the second half, while I understand why WWE did send in doctors, especiasly with all the concussions and injuries WWE are having lately. I know they have sponsors to try and please and Vince was probably having a heart attack backstage, it did take away from the match, I was going to give this a 6/10 then I tohught maybe a 7/10 it's hard to measure this match for me, it was a good match eventually but there was just so much to distract from it, not to mention Balor winning and I honestly thought they'd give Joe the title and send Balor up to the main roster. On a second watch though, there was a lot of good in that match that outweighed the bad, I still think the interruptions took me out of the moment.

*Overall 7/10*
Suspense, shock, intrigue and surprise, everything a PPV should be. I am happy to have seen this.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Can we acknowledge Baron Corbin's heel work last night, too? Man, has he improved!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Kejhill said:


> Main event momentum was totally killed by all that stops.


I felt that too. They were REALLY going for it at the beginning. It felt like they watched that Nakamura/Zayn match and were like 'challenge accepted'. But those stops killed the energy a bit. Still a good match, though!

Nakamura-Zayn was insane. Bayley/Asuka was decent. AA-Revival was very good. Aries-Corbin was a let down.

Very good show. Your move, Wrestlemania.


----------



## twice19

It was nice to hear Corey Graves call the wrestlers "wrestlers", and not superstars or sports entertainers. Hope he doesn't get in trouble for it.


----------



## Bullydully

Zayn/Nakamura, simply one of the best matches I've ever seen. 5 star classic. Nothing else needs to be said about this.

Bayley/Asuka is the best Womens match since the ironman match. They definitely delivered here. Phenomenal work. The way in which Bayley tried winning this one with different moves that lead her to winning her last two takeover matches, it just wasn't enough to stop Asuka. The way in which Asuka won was a HUGE shock imo, the way the ref just suddenly stopped the match, sort of reminiscent of the Zayn/Owens title change. In the end I was very disheartened for Bayley but at the same time overjoyed for Asuka.

The main event, HOLY SHIT this was physical and intense as fuck. The stoppages ruined the flow of the match a bit, but it was still an absolutely amazing battle. Definitely topped their last bout. Very surprised Balor retained, but beautiful storytelling in how he did it. Man JOE is beyond fucking incredible, he deserves that title.

INSANE. Absolutely MINDBLOWN by this show. Best Takeover yet.


----------



## RiverFenix

Great show.

America Alpha in the track suits and new gear looked great. They REALLY need new music though, as the one they have now doesn't fit them at all. The botch hurt this match no doubt about it though - mostly because it wasn't covered well after the fact as it was sold as it hit. Still a good match with so many "neat" spots by the heels and great to see AA win. So many matches waiting for them, after I'm sure a return match with The Revival. 

Corbin vs Aries was a regular show main event type. Aries needed to win on his debut, but NXT has to eventually let Baron win the big one and win a feud. Given it was a roll up, this feud isn't over though, so he'll get his win back surely. 

Zayn vs Nak was everything one could hope for. The atmosphere was electric. Both men were extremely over. Nak's entrance music might be best in wwe right now. Great match, up there with all the other NXT great matches. Only thing ultimately hurt it was the fact the outcome was never in doubt - Nak was going to win, Zayn was leaving NXT on his back. 

I really liked Asuka vs Bayley, but the placement really hurt it here. The crowd was gassed out after Nak vs Zayn. Face vs Face didn't help either, as it caused Asuka to get heel heat. Idea ending probably came from recent Holly Holm vs Meisha Tate UFC fight where the Champ went unconscious rather than tap. I liked the finish, and I think the match will be better accepted on reflection and second viewing. 

Going in I figured Joe was sure to win, but given the two other title changes earlier in the night come match time I had a feeling he was going to job again. Where does he go from here? I assume up to the main roster at this point, but has little momentum behind him from his NXT stint. I didn't mind the blood stoppages, but again that's the MMA fan in me and understanding fights are halted to have doctors check on cuts and the like and then resume if deemed not dangerous. Was the chainsaw entrance an homage to Terry Funk's Chainsaw Charlie? Seemed a bit off given Funk/Foley/Ambrose angle up on the main roster. I'm sort of over the whole body paint demon bit actually, hopefully that is put aside when Finn heels it up with the Bullet Club sooner than later. 

The card needed one more "palate cleanser" match to put between Zayn/Nak and Asuka/Bayley. I might have put Apollo vs Eli on the card and had it go second, with Aries/Corbin go between Zayn/Nak and Asuka/Bayley. 

But the card was very interesting in that each match set up the next. All the close roll-ups in the tag match, then Aries wins with one. Bayley doesn't tap and passes out to lose the title sets up more drama when Joe has the choke on Balor.


----------



## Crowl

Martins said:


> Man, fuck you guys.
> 
> When is a chainsaw NOT cool?


During Balor's normal entrance would seem to be one time, it ruined the rhythm of his intro for no good reason when that is something that the crowd normally joins in with.


----------



## White Glove Test

Probably one of the if not the best NXT takeover to date. I was really happy to see Bobby Roode and Ibushi in the crowd.


----------



## Oxidamus

My personal ratings:

American Alpha vs. The Revival: ******
Austin Aries vs. Baron Corbin: ****
Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura: ****.75*
Bayley vs. Asuka: ****.5*
As usual didn't watch Balor/Joe. Skimmed through it and I think if I cared for either guy and felt like I actually wanted to watch it, it'd be MOTN.

Overall show rating: *6.5/10*


Match of the Night: *American Alpha vs. The Revival*
Performance of the Night: *The Revival*


----------



## amhlilhaus

Crowd may have been burned a little bit, but the womens title match was flat to me.

No idea why balor won


----------



## Oakesy

A really great show, but Balor/Joe let it down for me at the end a bit. Why did Balor need to win again? 3 title changes were fine to set up a new era in NXT.

That being said, Zayn/Nak was absolutely incredible and I could watch them go all night. Zayn is officially the Prince of Strong Style.

I enjoyed American Alpha v Revival and am so glad they got the titles, even if it was largely predictable, the match did have a couple of flat spots but the ending was really good.

Got to say though, Nak has the GOAT NXT entrance, just fantastic.

Aries/Corbin was what it needed to be but Corbin really needs a big win soon else he will lose all his credibility. Asuka/Bayley was very good but Bayley 

I give the show ****1/4 overall, I think if Joe hadn't bled it could have well pulled it up.


----------



## What is a Heel

Anyone else notice Balor doing his rendition of Undertaker going from laid out to standing up straight, glaring menacingly at Joe, and screaming? Then the camera goes to Joe looking on in amazement? Their in-ring storytelling destroyed every other match.

I don't understand the Zayn hype, but man Swagsuke was AWESOME.


----------



## Armani

BatkOxi10 said:


> My personal ratings:
> 
> American Alpha vs. The Revival: ******
> Austin Aries vs. Baron Corbin: ****
> Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura: ****.75*
> Bayley vs. Asuka: ****.5*
> As usual didn't watch Balor/Joe. Skimmed through it and I think if I cared for either guy and felt like I actually wanted to watch it, it'd be MOTN.
> 
> Overall show rating: *6.5/10*
> 
> 
> Match of the Night: *American Alpha vs. The Revival*
> Performance of the Night: *The Revival*


Old school wannabe fans trying to be cool and hate everything about this evolved wrestling. It's your opinion but there is no way the opening match (especially with that botch) is better than Nak/Zayn match, this was an incredible ****+ match easily.


----------



## Mr. I

Armani said:


> Old school wannabe fans trying to be cool and hate everything about this evolved wrestling. It's your opinion but there is no way the opening match (especially with that botch) is better than Nak/Zayn match, this was an incredible ****+ match easily.


But he has a Gorgeous George picture. He must be a 50 year fan and super expert!


----------



## Oxidamus

Armani said:


> Old school wannabe fans trying to be cool and hate everything about this evolved wrestling. It's your opinion but there is no way the opening match (especially with that botch) is better than Nak/Zayn match, this was an incredible ****+ match easily.


Why are the diehard NXT fans always quick to insult other people these days? :dahell


----------



## MEMS

Reotor said:


> In terms of pure wrestling ability, I disagree, Asuka is better than all the 4HW, she's a tier above them.
> But in terms of character and charisma, yes I agree, its a step down. You could see it in the crowed reaction to her win, they were disappointed. Maybe if Asuka was a monster heel psycho killer it could work better.
> 
> An even further step down if you consider that outside Bayley NXT has no other woman credible enough to challenge her, its going to be boring.
> which is why I think Bayley will stick around more and not go down to main roster just yet.


You're not excited for Asuka-Eva Marie?


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Takeover Dallas was a dud it wasn't bad but it was just meh. If this was the main roster it would be getting knocked for doing the Holm vs Tate finish and for having two matches ending with a surprise roll up out of a finisher.


----------



## Mr. I

RapShepard said:


> NXT Takeover Dallas was a dud it wasn't bad but it was just meh. If this was the main roster it would be getting knocked for doing the Holm vs Tate finish and for having two matches ending with a surprise roll up out of a finisher.


Why would it be knocked for doing the Holm vs Tate finish?


----------



## I am the Storm

Only real standouts for me last night were American Alpha, The Revival and Samoa Joe. Yeah, Revival had the botch, but shit happens, and the match was still excellent even with it. American Alpha - fucking stars there. Both men can go so far. Look how far they've both come in such a short time. Incredible. Samoa Joe, been a fan of his for a long time now, but even I was rooting against him last night because it is my hope that by losing it means he's about to be called up to the main roster where he belongs. He's too good to be down in NXT (not a shot at NXT, just saying he's ready for bigger and better), and needs a call up for Monday's RAW after WM. He's absolutely ready.

The rest of the show I thought was solid. All in all a nice way to kick off WM weekend.


----------



## RapShepard

Ithil said:


> Why would it be knocked for doing the Holm vs Tate finish?


I enjoyed the Women's match most but I felt that end was just anticlimactic (how I felt about most of the endings). Idk it just felt awkward.

But nah I just feel like if it was on the main roster it would be getting knocked for WWE trying to be relevant by doing their version of "Holm didn't tap she passed out, her body gave up on her" since that just recently happened.

I mean some could say it was a tribute to the Stone Cold Bret ending but with out the blood and especially without the rivalry it feels less like that and reminds me more of UFC 196.


----------



## Mr. I

RapShepard said:


> I enjoyed the Women's match most but I felt that end was just anticlimactic (how I felt about most of the endings). Idk it just felt awkward.
> 
> But nah I just feel like if it was on the main roster it would be getting knocked for WWE trying to be relevant by doing their version of "Holm didn't tap she passed out, her body gave up on her" since that just recently happened.
> 
> I mean some could say it was a tribute to the Stone Cold Bret ending but with out the blood and especially without the rivalry it feels less like that and reminds me more of UFC 196.


I don't think those are the only two instances of a babyface (or whatever you would consider Holm) passing out in a submission ever.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was a hell of a show. Possibly the best ive seen from any promotion this year so far. Zayn/Nakamura was a legit classic, Asuka/Bayley was great, the Alphas/Revival tag was very good, Balor/Joe was held back by the blood situation but was still plenty of fun. Plus the white hot crowd and the whole "we are going to upstage Mania" vibe really added to it all. 


Mania is going to have to deliver in a big way to surpass it.


----------



## Groovemachine

My ratings for NXT Takeover: Dallas

American Alpha vs The Revival - ***3/4

Austin Aries vs Baron Corbin - ***

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Sami Zayn - ****1/4

Asuka vs Bayley - ***1/2

Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor - ***3/4

Terrific show, a real easy watch from start to finish.


----------



## RapShepard

Ithil said:


> I don't think those are the only two instances of a babyface (or whatever you would consider Holm) passing out in a submission ever.


Lol well obviously it happens more than that hell Corbin passes out a lot. But when I was watching it reminded of Holm vs Tate heavy, fan favorite losing her title by getting choked out, while still showing she has heart by not tapping. 

Idk it just felt like déjà vu and it soured what was a really dope match.

Though I hated the endings (and matches) of Corbin vs Aries and Balor vs Joe much more.


----------



## Mr. I

RapShepard said:


> Lol well obviously it happens more than that hell Corbin passes out a lot. But when I was watching it reminded of Holm vs Tate heavy, fan favorite losing her title by getting choked out, while still showing she has heart by not tapping.
> 
> Idk it just felt like déjà vu and it soured what was a really dope match.
> 
> Though I hated the endings (and matches) of Corbin vs Aries and Balor vs Joe much more.


No one, including the face champion, has escaped or survived Asuka's submission finisher now. That's now a truly killer move.

I don't see anything wrong with taking that finish from the UFC match. It's a good and shocking finish, especially in WWE to see a babyface champion outwrestled and choked out.


----------



## RapShepard

Ithil said:


> No one, including the face champion, has escaped or survived Asuka's submission finisher now. That's now a truly killer move.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with taking that finish from the UFC match. It's a good and shocking finish, especially in WWE to see a babyface champion outwrestled and choked out.


I respect keeping the move strong something they need more of. But I'd rather have just seen the tap. The passing out sounds better on paper than how they executed it.


----------



## zrc

I haven't seen the women's or NXT title matches yet, but from what I've watched so far. It's not been bad.

Tag match was fun, AA are over as fuck. 

Corbin impressed me. 

I love how everyone's completely overrated Zayn/Nakamura. Was it a good match? Sure. But I don't consider that a classic. I understand Nakamura is the King of the Strong Style. And that's mostly strikes but it started getting boring seeing him do knee after knee. Overall though I found it enjoyable and the handshake was neat.


----------



## Not Lying

I thought Balor vs Joe was fucking amazing, and as one BR writer put it 



> The doctor stoppages hurt this to an extent, but it also made it feel like a legitimate contest. If this were any other sport, the match would've been stopped so the injured combatant could be tended to and resumed when possible.


----------



## ManiT

Wrestlemania will have to be one hell of a f'n show to surpass Takeover Dallas.

And i don't see that happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Donnie *N***A WE MADE IT!*















:tucky

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *You finally got my Black ass. You were right about Corbin being permanently upper carded. Nakamura will win the title before him at this rate.*

@Drago *Did you tear up watching Bayley try to fight out of the Asuka lock? I was pulling for Asuka, but it still caught me in the feels :sasha3. You could also feel the disappointment of the crowd with the deafening silence. I felt bad for Asuka because her moment didn't feel as special as it should have.*


----------



## Desecrated

zrc said:


> I haven't seen the women's or NXT title matches yet, but from what I've watched so far. It's not been bad.
> 
> Tag match was fun, AA are over as fuck.
> 
> Corbin impressed me.
> 
> I love how everyone's completely overrated Zayn/Nakamura. Was it a good match? Sure. But I don't consider that a classic. I understand Nakamura is the King of the Strong Style. And that's mostly strikes but it started getting boring seeing him do knee after knee. Overall though I found it enjoyable and the handshake was neat.


Just because you found it boring, doesn't make it overrated? Everyone has a different opinion, and yours was that it is boring. Doesn't make your opinion carry enough weight to make it overrated. If enough people adore the match (which appears to be over 99% of the audience who watched it), it means that you are underrating it.


----------



## RapShepard

zrc said:


> I love how everyone's completely overrated Zayn/Nakamura. Was it a good match? Sure. But I don't consider that a classic. I understand Nakamura is the King of the Strong Style. And that's mostly strikes but it started getting boring seeing him do knee after knee. Overall though I found it enjoyable and the handshake was neat.


I agree with you the match was just okay to me. Like you said the knees got repetitive and me personally I really hated the elbow back and forth. It was corny.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> @Donnie *N***A WE MADE IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tucky
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *You finally got my Black ass. You were right about Corbin being permanently upper carded. Nakamura will win the title before him at this rate.*
> 
> @Drago *Did you tear up watching Bayley try to fight out of the Asuka lock? I was pulling for Asuka, but it still caught me in the feels :sasha3. You could also feel the disappointment of the crowd with the deafening silence. I felt bad for Asuka because her moment didn't feel as special as it should have.*


At least they protected him this time; he looked dominant and lost by roll up. That should keep him strong for the next TO where he jobs to La Sombra lol.


----------



## Donnie

Legit BOSS said:


> @Donnie *N***A WE MADE IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tucky
> 
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *You finally got my Black ass. You were right about Corbin being permanently upper carded. Nakamura will win the title before him at this rate.*
> 
> @Drago *Did you tear up watching Bayley try to fight out of the Asuka lock? I was pulling for Asuka, but it still caught me in the feels :sasha3. You could also feel the disappointment of the crowd with the deafening silence. I felt bad for Asuka because her moment didn't feel as special as it should have.*












BOSS! For 6 months we have been waiting for the BEST team in the WWE/NXT to take the gold home, and it finally happened. SO happy mate, and it's sad the Mechanics reign ended but holy shit I'm glad Alpha were the ones to do it. Also Jordan's hot tag was the best of his life dude is going to be a star. And Gable is well Gable


----------



## DarkLady

Great show, only I was a little disappointed with the Bayley/Asuka match. It was the one I was most excited for, but the crowd was zapped at that point, and it hurt the atmosphere. Still, great show.


----------



## Mr. I

People complaining about Corbin losing via flash rollup, that is very obviously only the start of that feud. Expect it to go to three matches with Corbin taking at least one. 
He's still a work in-progress after all, and these matches are really helping him come along, which is the real goal rather than simply winning a bunch over more experienced talent.


RapShepard said:


> I respect keeping the move strong something they need more of. But I'd rather have just seen the tap. The passing out sounds better on paper than how they executed it.


Bayley passing out instead of tapping out is much better. An inspirational face like her giving up wouldn't be good at all for her character.
It's better for her to try and get out of the submission, but once it's locked it be completely done for despite her efforts.


----------



## RapShepard

Ithil said:


> Bayley passing out instead of tapping out is much better. An inspirational face like her giving up wouldn't be good at all for her character.
> It's better for her to try and get out of the submission, but once it's locked it be completely done for despite her efforts.


I can see what your saying. But it just wasn't executed well and felt anticlimactic. 

Though I disagree that tapping would be bad for her character. I think that logic pushes her closer to being females Cena than she needs too. What keeps Bayley from being a total Cena now is that her obstacles and odds sometimes beat her. If they start doing "she can't lose like this because of kids" then what's stopping her from being a potential Cena


----------



## PimentoSlice

I had a real negative opinion of the Asuka vs. Bayley match last night and I couldn't really put my finger on why it felt like such a let down to me. After re-watching it again with the volume turned down, I could just focus on the actual in ring action and I realized it was actually a superb wrestling match. The biggest issue with the match, was the crowd. Hear me out. Because the crowd was so into Bayley and not into Asuka, the atmosphere would be very lively one moment for Bayley and then be quiet whenever Asuka was on offense. Unlike Zayn and Nakamura, where the crowd was a fan of both wrestlers, it just made for an amazing atmosphere throughout the whole match. Asuka could really do nothing to get the crowd on her side for very long and as a fan of both women, it hurt the match for me.

I understand the love for Bayley, but I really believe if the crowd had rooted as much for Asuka as they did for Bayley, this could've been a classic match. Like I said, good match but the crowds bias towards Bayley really hurt the match.


----------



## LoneRanger1

Tonight was the first time I've ever watched NXT since I started watching wrestling again some 6 months ago and in that 6 months Takeover is the best show I've seen. I enjoyed all the matches (if I really wanted to be picky I thought Aires vs Corbin was a bit slow) but the thing I really loved was the crowd. They cheered and chanted the whole show and having got used to seeing quite muted crowds at WWE shows it made me feel like I was part of an attitude era crowd again. 

Special mention ought to be made for Zayn vs Nakamura. Debut entrance was amazing, the match was great and the farewell to Zayn was a nice touch. Also pleased to see Asuka win the womens title as it was the promo for her match with Bayley that convinced me to give NXT a try


----------



## Alright_Mate

From beginning to end I loved every minute of it, definitely my favourite NXT Takeover event along with Brooklyn.

*American Alpha vs The Revival - ***3/4*
A very action packed fun opener, edge of the seat stuff at times especially down the stretch. The Revival just played to their strengths and played dirty, some very good heel antics by them. Really happy to see Gable & Jordan claim the titles though, they are just so fun to watch.

*Austin Aries vs Baron Corbin - ****
A simple solid match. I'm just really enjoying Corbin at the minute though, he has improved as a Wrestler and he's really made strides as one of the main characters on the roster. His promo on Wednesday's episode was absolute perfection and he brought that into the match, the guy is a brilliant heel, from his trash talking to his bully persona he is nailing it atm. This loss should develop him even more.

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Sami Zayn - ****3/4*
MOTN and definitely a candidate for MOTY. With no backlog and really no story behind it they still managed to deliver something special. I've seen Okada vs Tanahashi & Nakamura vs Styles from NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 10, two of the best matches of the year so far, even though those two matches had good storytelling behind them, from a Wrestling point of view I'd put Nakamura vs Zayn on par with those two matches. Some mentioning Nakamura is all about striking with knees & kicks etc... Hideo Itami is exactly the same but Nakamura is a class above, he delivers them in a compelling way.

*Asuka vs Bayley - ****1/4*
I gave Asuka vs Emma from Takeover London four stars, and in my opinion this match was better so it gets a mark higher. Saying that though I expected a little bit more, goes to show how many fans were expecting big things from this match. It was still very good however, I just love watching both in action because they wrestle at such a fluid quick pace, the transitions were amazing and the way they battled for submissions was a joy to watch. Surprised Asuka won but she won in the right way, would definitely love to see a rematch.

*Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe - ***1/2*
Wasn't overly bothered about this match but this turned into a war. The blood affected the pacing but it also helped in some way, it really brought the best out of Joe and in my opinion he carried Finn into a real battle of a match. Not happy Finn won though; however going forward if this means a heel turn and Anderson & Gallows joining him, then a different side of Balor that I've been waiting for might just help matters. As for Joe he was brilliant last night in unfortunate circumstances, I can see him debuting on the main roster at Mania' if not then on Raw the night after.

Good stuff indeed, a perfect 10/10.


----------



## AngryConsumer

twice19 said:


> It was nice to hear Corey Graves call the wrestlers "wrestlers", and not superstars or sports entertainers. Hope he doesn't get in trouble for it.


When is Corey Graves getting the call-up to the main roster??


----------



## ElTerrible

RapShepard said:


> Lol well obviously it happens more than that hell Corbin passes out a lot. But when I was watching it reminded of Holm vs Tate heavy, fan favorite losing her title by getting choked out, while still showing she has heart by not tapping.


Except Miesha Tate was the fan favourite not Holly Holm. Everybody was happy to see her win the belt.


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> Except Miesha Tate was the fan favourite not Holly Holm. Everybody was happy to see her win the belt.


Yeah no, Holly Holm was the fan and booking favorite. Miesha like Asuka is liked, but they aren't liked more than Holm and Bayley respectively.

Holm got a lot of love for staying active, being a humble champ, not tapping, and not being a sore loser.

Miesha got love because she's been around a while, she's hot, and because she got dicked out of the Ronda trilogy fight.


----------



## BehindYou

AngryConsumer said:


> When is Corey Graves getting the call-up to the main roster??


 With part of the idea of NXT being that it appeals to the hardcore fanbase, I imagine he will stay there indefinitely.


----------



## Dragonballfan

AngryConsumer said:


> When is Corey Graves getting the call-up to the main roster??


I'd rather he stay on nxt or else he'll turn into JBL :WTF


----------



## QWERTYOP

Honestly, people who thought Zayn/Nakamura was "just ok" need to find another pass time. The only thing wrong is that Nakamura isn't on the main roster! Match of the night? Easily. Match of the weekend? More than likely. Match of the year? I'd put money on it.


----------



## ElTerrible

RapShepard said:


> Yeah no, Holly Holm was the fan and booking favorite. Miesha like Asuka is liked, but they aren't liked more than Holm and Bayley respectively.
> 
> Holm got a lot of love for staying active, being a humble champ, not tapping, and not being a sore loser.
> 
> Miesha got love because she's been around a while, she's hot, and because she got dicked out of the Ronda trilogy fight.


No she was not. Vegas is Miesha Tate´s adopted hometown. Why would people have an emotional attachment to Holly Holm, who was a boxer for all her life, but two UFC fights and some backyard MMA fights. And how can Holm be more loved than Tate before and during the fight for not tapping out and not being a sore loser afterwards? You make no sense. What does being a booking favourite have to do with popularity?


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> No she was not. Vegas is Miesha Tate´s adopted hometown. Why would people have an emotional attachment to Holly Holm, who was a boxer for all her life, but two UFC fights and some backyard MMA fights. And how can Holm be more loved than Tate before and during the fight for not tapping out and not being a sore loser afterwards? You make no sense. What does being a booking favourite have to do with popularity?


Holly was definitely the bigger fan favorite before and after. I'm not talking about just in the arena but in general. I'm not saying Miesha is unloved, but the destruction of Ronda and how humble she was after got Holly recognition and support that Miesha hasn't matched. Then you add in the love she got not waiting to fight Ronda and for refusing to tap Holly gets a shit ton of love. Put it like this while most are happy for Tate I think even more wanted Holly to win


----------



## MrRKO

I've been watching since I was a kid and this was the most I have ever enjoyed an event. I loved it top to bottom.


----------



## RapShepard

QWERTYOP said:


> Honestly, people who thought Zayn/Nakamura was "just ok" need to find another pass time. The only thing wrong is that Nakamura isn't on the main roster! Match of the night? Easily. Match of the weekend? More than likely. Match of the year? I'd put money on it.


So what made it the Match of the night, let alone of the weekend or year? 

To me with the ridiculous amount of knees, the corny forearm battle, the crowd being annoying, and Sami's bad looking strikes when he paid Nakamura back for the rope beat down the match was just ok.

The idea that if you don't gush over ever match a hardcore darling is in you shouldn't watch wrestling is just as stupid as saying "vanilla midgets" can't be credible


----------



## Daemon_Rising

I enjoyed this event but for me it's really a 7/10. Maybe not even the best Takeover. Opener was great, very entertaining. Aries/Corbin was disappointing. Nakamura/Zayn was close to perfect for what it was. Asuka/Bayley was a very solid match with great finish...but that Main Event was shit. Yes it was ruined because of the Fuckery but regardless of the reasons, it still spoiled the match flow. Really disappointing and anti-climactic. The Tag match and Nakamura's debut save this card, but really 2 of the 5 matches were practical DUD's in my opinion, sorry.


----------



## Groovemachine

I highly recommend everyone check out the WWE.com post-match interview with American Alpha. Jordan showing a ton of emotion and breaking down in tears - when was the last time you saw a team treat the tag titles with that much respect? Really puts them over as a big deal. Loved it.


----------



## Saved_masses

This was an incredible spectical. It was a rare feeling knowing that I would enjoy the show no matter what the outcome of any match up. 

AA vs The Revival - If only TR pulled off that top rope double team move! having said that I thought TR were terrific, they play the role of heels so well, stuff like Wilder going under the ring to pull Jordan of the apron was so simple and heelish. Right team won in the end and AA were terrific as usual. Excited for the rematch. ****

Aries vs Corbin - a bit slow paced by Corbin is continuing to have better matches and also become a better character and heel. He got a lot of offense and I think if he was going to lose that was the smart way to do it. Could've had Corbin beat Aries up after the match but still happy with the match. ***1/4

Zayn vs Nakamura. Wow. That GOAT theme and entrance. A classic which will be very hard to beat for MOTY now. Zayn proved he is one of the best in the world who can go toe to toe with anyone and Nakamura was a made star walking down the entrance way, guy could become huge. ****3/4

Bayley vs Asuka. Another great women's match and was very much a technical bout. I don't think it suited Bayley but she still impressed, but Asuka looked brilliant and again if Asuka was going to win that was the way to do it. I imagine Bayley will debut on Raw now on Monday? Hope so anyways, girls a superstar. ***3/4

Balor vs Joe. I may be in the minority but I thought it was incredible. The cut on Joe was weird, it added to the beginning of the match and the overall story of the match but obviously slowed the pace down. I guess it showed that blood does add a lot to a match. The pace was affected and that did become an issue, I think it would of been a higher rating if the cut didn't happen, but the aggression Joe showed and also Balor was great. When Balor roared and unleashed the demon, Joe's face painted a picture. I think Joe was the better of the two and was surprised he didn't win. I wonder if Joe will debut on Raw or Balor will debut with the title and Anderson and Gallows, I can't wait to find out on Monday. ****

overall an amazing show, I could watch it over and over. WM has a lot to live up to now. *****


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Awesome show so much great stuff.

Obviously Bayley's reigns couldn't have lasted forever (could it?) This was a good time and a good way to end. Bayley has fully evolved from lovable loser to world class arse kicker. It's time for Asuka to keep the momentum of the womens division going.

One of the greatest runs anyone has had with any title #huglife4eva


----------



## PraXitude

I like Bayley, but she's going to flop on the main roster.


----------



## J-B

I like what CFO$ has done with Aeries' and Nakamura's entrance theme. Both catchy as fuck.


----------



## Korvin

Pretty solid show.

Nakamura was the highlight for me, which I know isn't a shock since he was the big attraction of the show. That guy just oozes charisma. The match with Zayn was pretty good. It did seem like he and Zayn didn't click on a few moves but its his first match in the WWE and i'm sure that as Nakamura settles in to things there it will get better.

Like I predicted, I didn't care for Joe vs. Balor at all.. Hopefully thats over with.

Happy for AA.. more so for Jason Jordan... Been in developmental since the days of FCW and nothing worked for him until he teamed with Gable.. To see the success that they have had in NXT, its great and the match that they just had showed that they deserve the tag titles.


----------



## Geeee

Such a great show. Only thing this was missing was a big swerve or storyline advancement. Like maybe the debut of Balor's boys or something? I guess that's a Raw after Mania thing...

If Nakamura's staying in NXT, I'm ready for them to put the belt on him tomorrow.


----------



## 20083

Delbusto1 said:


> "I'm loving this Kaientai reunion you got here in NXT!":vince
> 
> "Vince, for the last time that's *not* Funaki"


:lmao


----------



## Erik.

Zayn/Nakamura is 6 stars.

Unreal match. You cannot fault it. I was emotional throughout.


----------



## Drago

Legit BOSS said:


> @Drago *Did you tear up watching Bayley try to fight out of the Asuka lock? I was pulling for Asuka, but it still caught me in the feels :sasha3. You could also feel the disappointment of the crowd with the deafening silence. I felt bad for Asuka because her moment didn't feel as special as it should have.*












I was struggling to breathe with her. Thanks God it was Asuka and you could see from a mile away Bayley was dropping title to her.


----------



## NSWRUN

NXT NXT NXT. The aftermath, still has me smiling. THis night will be a prime example for me in the reason why I still watch wrestling. From the Start, The Tag Team match was outstanding. From the Ring entrances to the final pin, I was addicted to the match. Austin Aires / Corbin, never been a fan but I can respect a well worked match. Sami Zayn V Nakamura, goes down as one of the best during this decade. It had it all, with no complaints. No word can capture the true beauty and essence of this match. THe ladies match, excellent. It portrayed technical flow that left both ladies riding high. Asuka will be a fun champ to watch. Jury still out if Bayley will do well in the WWE; I hoping for the best for her. Joe v Balor, I don't care for Balor. Demon mode is meh at best, to cartoony for me. That being said, the match it was great. Overall, the night was rocking and I enjoyed being a fan for once.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Anyone have a gif of Corbin's death stare at the end of the match? :lol


----------



## QWERTYOP

RapShepard said:


> So what made it the Match of the night, let alone of the weekend or year?
> 
> To me with the ridiculous amount of knees, the corny forearm battle, *the crowd being annoying*, and Sami's bad looking strikes when he paid Nakamura back for the rope beat down the match was just ok.
> 
> The idea that if you don't gush over ever match a hardcore darling is in you shouldn't watch wrestling is just as stupid as saying "vanilla midgets" can't be credible


This is exactly where I stopped reading. If you find a crowd being hugely into a match and blown away by what they're seeing "annoying" then you should DEFINITELY do something else with your time.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

This show overall was amazing but it lacked imo that one instant classic match on the levels of zayn/cesaro from arrival, zayn/neville from r evolution or sasha/bayley from brooklyn. 

The tag match over delivered by far and was amazing. Corbin-aries was great for what it was. Nakamura/Zayn was great but it couldve been alot better. These are the two best wrestlers on the planet right now arguably and this was the biggest takeover to date so I was expecting this to be one of the best matches ive ever seen but it wasnt. Ive seen better matches from both men. 

Same with Asuka/Bayley. Really good match but I was expecting this to top or be on the level of sasha/bayley but it wasnt. 


Balor-Joe the match I wasnt looking forward to ended up being my pick for motn. So I guess its all about expectations. I had too high expectations. 


This probably was the best takeover to date but I still was somewhat dissapointed.


----------



## Wakans

Idiot crowd booing the refs trying to take care of a talent who is hurt and badly bleeding. WTF? 


Wrestling fans are just dumb and deserving of no respect at times.


----------



## Bret Hart

Good PPV, just watched Baron/Aries, Nakamura/Zayn and Joe/Balor.

Good matches, am now a fan of Nakamura brothers. 

They should honestly make Smackdown NXT Smackdown and have NXT Smackdown for the smarks and WWE Raw for the casuals.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

I'm going to skip Mania live this year(Look at the competition on TV). The card is shit and outside of AJ, none of the performers interest me.

NXT proved how good WWE could be. Take away the production, Mania looks like a B PPV.

Credit to Hunter and the talent. One of the best WWE events in a long tine.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

RapShepard said:


> I can see what your saying. But it just wasn't executed well and felt anticlimactic.


It could have been fixed with some basic showmanship. The ref should have lifted Bayley's hand a few times for it to fall limply down, showing she had passed out. Commentary could have helped here too. The way they did it the bell just seemed to ring out of nowhere, and even Asuka looked surprised she'd won. I thought for a moment they hadn't planned on stopping the match right there.


----------



## RapShepard

QWERTYOP said:


> This is exactly where I stopped reading. If you find a crowd being hugely into a match and blown away by what they're seeing "annoying" then you should DEFINITELY do something else with your time.


Yeah right we all know some crowds are annoying I personally don't care for the chant for anything crowds. It's one thing to be into the match, but when the crowd chants for anything like the Full Sail crowd and the Mania weekend crowd it gets old. 

If you like crowds that chant endlessly good for you I don't.


----------



## Bazinga

The Revival don't get enough credit for being proper heels in a smark heavy brand.

A lot of their matches are excellent but it's usually their opponents who get the credit. They made American Alpha look a million bucks with their heel antics.

Excellent match and the crowd (rightly) ate it up.

Apart from that; a very good show. Zayn impressed me a lot with his aggressiveness and gave us the perfect intro to Nakamura.


----------



## bonkertons

Fantastic event. For me this has surpassed Brooklyn and R-Evolution as the top Takeover specials. Start to finish it was a great show. BTW, Bayley vs Asuka was tremendous. They worked extremely well together. Hopefully - for the rematch - they don't have to follow Nakamura.


----------



## bambamgordy

THE IT FACTOR N WWE. IM EFFING PUMPED.


----------



## marshal99

Groovemachine said:


> I highly recommend everyone check out the WWE.com post-match interview with American Alpha. Jordan showing a ton of emotion and breaking down in tears - when was the last time you saw a team treat the tag titles with that much respect? Really puts them over as a big deal. Loved it.


If you watch the breaking grounds series , you can see a bit of Jordan's journey through nxt as he was one of those profile in the series.


----------



## Martins

I think this might be the GOAT WWE show in terms of chants.

"Fight forever", "Fuck PG" and "Let Joe Bleed" lmao) especially were awesome.


----------



## King-of-the-World

AngryConsumer said:


> When is Corey Graves getting the call-up to the main roster??


The NXT commentary team remind me of WCW's commentary - i can't place why, but I REALLY like it!


This PPV blew any "main roster" PPV out of the water. They've really been taking these Mania weekend PPV's to the next level the last couple of years. The roster is STACKED with talent. It's a testament to how incredible and diverse the roster is, consisting of many of the best talents from throughout the world, that so many legends WANTED to attend!

Enjoyed the PPV pretty much top to bottom, but have never liked Corbin and to me he's still a terrible wrestler. He tries hard to fit into his roll, but he's just not enjoyable. I was amazed that he managed to get only an average match out of the usually excellent Aries.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Groovemachine said:


> I highly recommend everyone check out the WWE.com post-match interview with American Alpha. Jordan showing a ton of emotion and breaking down in tears - when was the last time you saw a team treat the tag titles with that much respect? Really puts them over as a big deal. Loved it.


Damn, this is just good stuff. 

So stoked for these to finally get their moment.


----------



## Evolution #1

That women's match was incredible! Crowd was flat from the Zayn/Nakamura match but ignoring that Asuka/Bayley put on a great great match!


----------



## Hyphen

Zayn vs Nakamura was amazing. I was afraid Nakamura wouldn't be allowed much of his strong style in the WWE and I also wondered if Zayn would be able to match Nakamura's intensity. Well seems like I worried about nothing. It was great to watch and even though the outcome was really predictable, it's still one of the best matches WWE has put forth in recent times.

Asuka vs Bayley delivered big time as well. I really like the course NXT has set out for it's women's wrestling. Just two very sound wrestlers with great in-ring personas who don't rely on looks to get over. 

Balor vs Joe didn't have as much hype behind it but in my opinion this was an amazing match as well. These guys have great chemistry together.

AA vs Revival might very well be my favorite match of the night. AA is the most natural face team I've ever seen and the Revival pulls off a heel team without coming off as cheesy really well. The wrestling going on in the ring was really solid as well. I hope we get to see them feud again in a year or two but then for the WWE tag titles.

Corbin vs Aries was the worst match of the night. That much was clear but it was still enjoyable. Corbin got to show off some dominance in the ring and Aries gets his debut win, nothing flashy but it was alright.


----------



## Krokro

Hyphen said:


> Zayn vs Nakamura was amazing. I was afraid Nakamura wouldn't be allowed much of his strong style in the WWE and I also wondered if Zayn would be able to match Nakamura's intensity. Well seems like I worried about nothing. It was great to watch and even though the outcome was really predictable, it's still one of the best matches WWE has put forth in recent times.
> 
> Asuka vs Bayley delivered big time as well. I really like the course NXT has set out for it's women's wrestling. Just two very sound wrestlers with great in-ring personas who don't rely on looks to get over.
> 
> Balor vs Joe didn't have as much hype behind it but in my opinion this was an amazing match as well. These guys have great chemistry together.
> 
> AA vs Revival might very well be my favorite match of the night. AA is the most natural face team I've ever seen and the Revival pulls off a heel team without coming off as cheesy really well. The wrestling going on in the ring was really solid as well. I hope we get to see them feud again in a year or two but then for the WWE tag titles.
> 
> Corbin vs Aries was the worst match of the night. That much was clear but it was still enjoyable. Corbin got to show off some dominance in the ring and Aries gets his debut win, nothing flashy but it was alright.












Love when somebody says everything I want to say.

Thanks man, just pretend I wrote this please.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

There are no amount of words to describe just how truly amazing this event was. The card was stacked and its contestants certainly delivered.

Loved Dallas. Especially when they ended up chanting yes during the epic exchanges of blows between Nakamura and Zayn.

May as well be the event of the year already and it's only *April*, unless NXT somehow manages to surpass itself again and again throughout the year.

What a time to be a wrestling fan. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Geeee

Hyphen said:


> Asuka vs Bayley delivered big time as well. I really like the course NXT has set out for it's women's wrestling. Just two very sound wrestlers with great in-ring personas *who don't rely on looks to get over. *


I mean Bayley is probably not the most conventionally attractive but she's cute as a button. As for Asuka, even if you take away the fact that she's bad ass, and ignoring the crazy hair, she's extremely physically attractive, or is that just me? Like if she had Kelly Kelly-level wrestling and spoke fluent English, she could've easily been in the WWE pre-NXT.


----------



## Hyphen

Geeee said:


> I mean Bayley is probably not the most conventionally attractive but she's cute as a button. As for Asuka, even if you take away the fact that she's bad ass, and ignoring the crazy hair, she's extremely physically attractive, or is that just me? Like if she had Kelly Kelly-level wrestling and spoke fluent English, she could've easily been in the WWE pre-NXT.


I'm not making comments on whether they are good looking or not. Of course they look nice but their is no or at least barely any focus on it. The focus is on their wrestling abilities and their characters, not on their tits. Which is of course a good thing. If I wanted to spend 15 minutes of my time on looking at attractive women I wouldn't be watching wrestling.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NXT Takeover: Dallas (4/1)*

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
The Revival (Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder) (c) vs American Alpha (Chad Gable & Jason Jordan) **1/2

Baron Corbin vs Austin Aries **

Sami Zayn vs Shinsuke Nakamura ****1/4

*NXT Women's Championship*
Bayley (c) vs Asuka ***

*NXT Championship*
Finn Bálor (c) vs Samoa Joe ***

Overall Rating: 7.5


----------



## Roman Empire

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Geeee

It's official. Not enough > signs to say how much better Takeover was than Mania


----------



## marshal99

Even with the stoppage , takeover main event was still better than mania.


----------



## Oxidamus

NXT fans can take solace in TakeOver Dallas being a lot better than WM32...

But you guys gotta remember, Triple H vs. Roman Reigns was at least a match where you hoped someone would win, whereas Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe you wished neither were even there.


----------



## Roach13

In the span of 3 day I saw the best Takeover and the Worst mania


----------



## bigdog40

BatkOxi10 said:


> NXT fans can take solace in TakeOver Dallas being a lot better than WM32...
> 
> But you guys gotta remember, Triple H vs. Roman Reigns was at least a match where you hoped someone would win, whereas Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe you wished neither were even there.





The difference with NXT takeover is that the fans look at the match quality, but they aren't invested too much of the characters and the storylines. Then again NXT keeps their storylines simple. With Wrestlemania, it's not so much about the match quality. It was more about the atmosphere and at least the fans are invested into the characters. Most of the bitching about Wrestlemania is about how guys were used or their favorites not winning.


----------



## TripleG

BatkOxi10 said:


> NXT fans can take solace in TakeOver Dallas being a lot better than WM32...
> 
> But you guys gotta remember, Triple H vs. Roman Reigns was at least a match where you hoped someone would win, whereas Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe you wished neither were even there.


Uh, not really. I didn't care who won between Roman or HHH. If Roman wins, oh great, shitty babyface nobody likes. if HHH wins, his boring 45th reign continues. I had no horse in that race.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Brilliant show, far better than the Mania mess.. 

NXT is growing, I just wish Zayn and Owens weren't main rostered now though. 

American Alpha won the titles, that was a great match with the right winners. 

Zayn Nakamura was incredible. 

Asuka Bayley was really good too, I liked the ending.. The crowd were sad but not angry which I thought was cool as it's so unique these days. 

Balor Joe was good.. Not a huge fan of either and the blood slowed it down but still a good end to a great show.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

Amber B said:


> Shut the fuck up with the chants, you dweebs.


Suck a dick you fuckin smark, I hate pieces of shits like you who are angry at everything. They're enjoying a dream match after paying their hard earned dollars to attend while you sit on a fuckin computer and bitch and moan

Fuck you


----------



## YSLWstephen

Aries v Corbin was incredibly boring. Couldn't be less interested in the two of them.


----------



## ATF

KILL V. Oxi said:


> NXT fans can take solace in TakeOver Dallas being a lot better than WM32...
> 
> But you guys gotta remember, Triple H vs. Roman Reigns was at least a match where you hoped someone would win, whereas Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe you wished neither were even there.


Speak for yourself. Samoa Joe's performance was better than WM in its entirety (and I'm not even mad in love for the match anyway, I thought London was surely better).


----------



## Oxidamus

ATF said:


> Speak for yourself. Samoa Joe's performance was better than WM in its entirety (and I'm not even mad in love for the match anyway, I thought London was surely better).


Excuse my last post, I seemed to forget NXT is where everyone wants to be and late 30s Joe would rather wrestle there than Mania, just like the fans would rather him be in the minor leagues.


----------



## ATF

Well, you're not wrong there. Considering that WWE's main show is a minor league compared to NXT, I'd rather him be there, getting, you know, mostly half decent booking.


----------



## Jobber76

Loved Takeover Dallas! I liked the whole thing where as with Mania, some of it was good, but a lot of it was poor. HHH v RR was a snorefest, but the Women's triple threat was pretty good.

How awesome was Sammy Zayn v Nakamura at Takeover though?!


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

KingCosmos said:


> Mania will obviously be better but you can have a indy darling and japanese star literally stand in the ring and smarks will say it was amazing


suck a dick


----------



## yargor

8/10 good show.


----------



## Kinjx11

insane show , Balor vs Joe was a disappointment to me 


Nakamura vs Sami was awesome , Nakamura's Karisma ( spelled it with a K for Shinske only ) took over the match a little bit , hopefully he'll be on RAW soon


----------

